# Nerve AL (nur27,5")



## XR-Kalle (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,hier ist ein Thread, NUR für das neue 2014 er Nerve AL mit 27,5"-Rädern! 
Wer hat eins bestellt, wann soll es kommen, wer hat sein's schon bekommen (bitte Bilder!!), was soll umgebaut werden, was wurde umgebaut? ...also einfach alles hier rein stellen.
Im Netz und den gängigen Zeitschriften gibt es leider noch kaum vernünftige Infos oder Fahrberichte... 
Mein 9.0 in "Acid Storm" soll kw13 kommen... da es mein erstes Mtb wird und ich mir noch die komplette Grundausstattung zulegen muss, wird es vorerst original bleiben und nur ein paar Plattformpedale(Reverse Escape) bekommen. 
Also haut in die Tasten!


----------



## TrailsurferODW (9. Februar 2014)

In der letzten MB wurde das 9.0SL getestet und in der Bike war ein Vergleich 13 zu 14 des 9.0

Mein 9.0 in Acid Grey soll ebenfalls in KW 13 kommen, aber umbauen werd ich da erstmal nix. Hat ja eigentlich alles dran was man braucht. Pedale kommen XT Trail und Saints je nach Einsatz dran.

Bin gespannt, den mein 17 Jahre altes Cube hat sich die Rente verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2014)

Dann hängt doch mal die Testberichte hier rein. Notfalls auch abfotografiert.


----------



## jogibaer72 (10. Februar 2014)

Mein Nerve AL 9.0 in Black soll KW 14 geliefert werden. Pedale kommen XT Trail dran, werde mir aber auch noch Flatpedals zulegen.


----------



## SpeedFreak (11. Februar 2014)

Nerve AL 9.0 in black mit XT Clickies, Liefertermin KW14 :-(
Ich würd´s noch interessant finden, wenn jeder hier seine Maße und die bestellte Rahmengrösse postet, denn da bin ich noch immer unschlüssig, ob ich das richtige bestellt habe 

Meine Daten:
Größe: 1,83m
Schrittlänge: 83cm (klassischer Sitzriese)
Bestellte Größe: M


----------



## XR-Kalle (11. Februar 2014)

Hehe, wird das hier ein 9.0-Thread?

Meine Daten :
170cm
Schrittlänge  80cm
... Größe S bestellt .


----------



## TrailsurferODW (11. Februar 2014)

172cm
Schrittlänge 82 cm
Größe M Probe gefahren und auch bestellt.


----------



## jogibaer72 (11. Februar 2014)

Größe M bestellt, bei 181cm und 87cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## SpeedFreak (11. Februar 2014)

auf der Canyon- Site steht der Testbericht aus MountainBIKE 02/14 online
http://www.canyon.com/service/testreport.html?test=523


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2014)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> Nerve AL 9.0 in black mit XT Clickies, Liefertermin KW14 :-(
> Ich würd´s noch interessant finden, wenn jeder hier seine Maße und die bestellte Rahmengrösse postet, denn da bin ich noch immer unschlüssig, ob ich das richtige bestellt habe
> 
> Meine Daten:
> ...



Bei M wirst Du mit 183 gedrückt sitzen, bei L normal bis gestreckt. Dein Vorteil sind die kurzen Beine. Da kannst Du beide Größen fahren. Ich würde aber immer die Nummer kleiner vorziehen, weil klein und wendig. Damit kannst Du dann schön rumwirbeln. Allerdings brauchste sicherlich nen längeren Vorbau.
Das L ist dann für Dich für Touren und Langstrecke. Da mußte gar nix ändern. Ist dann eher laufstabil für Wald- und Forstwege für Dich.
Durch die kurzen Beine hast Du keine Sattelüberhöhung bei M und L. Auch sehr von Vorteil.


----------



## SpeedFreak (11. Februar 2014)

Ich bin die Tage mit einem Scott Spark 740 in L mit einer horizontalen OR- Länge von 623mm gefahren und hab mich eigentlich wohl gefühlt. Wenn ich beim Nerve die effektive OR- Länge von 587mm maßstabsgetrau auf die horizontale raufrechne komme ich auf ca. 611mm. Das ist 1 cm, den ich im worst case mit einem längeren Vorbau ausgleichen müsste.
Ich fücrchte, dass mir das Nerve in L einfach viel zu lang wird, da ist der Sprung zum m schon gewaltig...

[edit]
So, nachdem ich mittlerweile mit Canyon telefoniert habe hat sich folgendes ergeben:
Die Skizze auf der Canyon Seite ist falsch: das Oberrohr wird waagrecht gemessen, sprich: 587mm beim M und 618mm beim L.
Nach Rücksprache mit dem wirklich freundlichen Service- Mitarbeiter der zudem noch fast die identen Körpermaße hat wie ich bleibe ich nun beim M und hoffe, dass das die richtige Entscheidung ist...
[/edit]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maob (12. Februar 2014)

Nerve AL 9.0 Acid Grey. Liefertermin KW 13.
Größe L
182 und 89 Schrittlänge


----------



## sorny (12. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand einen zeitnahmen Liefertermin fürs Nerve AL 9.0 in Acid Grey? 
Bin schon sehr auf Fotos gespannt. 
Werde noch ein paar Wochen warten und dann wird bestellt


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wollte mal fragen in welchen Bereich ihr das AL 9.0 einordnet. Wo seht ihr die Stärken im Vergleich zum AL 29er. Oder zum spectral? Danke


----------



## TrailsurferODW (12. Februar 2014)

Ich persönlich ordne das 27,5er wie folgt ein:

Zum 29er: 27,5er ist wendiger und verspielter, was es in technischen Abschnitten einfacher zu fahren macht. Für kleine Körpergröße passen die Proportionen besser. Gewichts technisch nicht unbedingt zu vergleichen, da unterschiedliche Ausstattung. Das 29 wird jedoch besser voran gehen, da die 29er besser rollen.

Zum Spectral: Spectral bietet mehr Federweg und die Sitzposition ist noch etwas kompakter. In Verbindung mit dem breiten Lenker und den breiteren Reifen eher ein Spaßgerät als ein Tourer.Das waren auch die Gründe, warum ich mich schlussendlich fürs Nerve entschieden habe.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (12. Februar 2014)

Ich bin 186cm groß bei einer SL von 91cm, meine Tendenz ging sehr lange zum 29er jedoch finde ich die Ausstattung vom AL 9.0 schon super und das bei dem Gewicht! Ist meine Größe für das 27,5 noch ok?


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2014)

Natürlich kann auch ein Mensch größer 180cm mit den "alten" 26" fahren. Das ging die letzten 30 Jahre, das geht auch noch jetzt. Daher kannst Du mit 186 sowohl 27,5 als auch 29 fahren. Die Frage ist vielmehr: Bist Du mal beim Händler Vorort beides gefahren um Dir ein eigenes Urteil zu bilden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandcanyon8 (12. Februar 2014)

Das 27,5 bin ich auf einem Parkplatz bisschen gefahren, war aber eins mit mehr Federweg. Ein 29er bin ich letzten Herbst einen ganzen Tag hier in Umland gefahren, war ein canondale mit 130mm Federweg. Ganz hat es mich nicht überzeugt speziell auf den technischen Abschnitten. Die canyon bikes sind leider zu weit weg um sie Probe zu fahren.


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2014)

Ein breiter Lenker (710 - 720mm) kann in geringem Maße die Steifigkeit des 29" wieder gut machen da die Hebelkräfte größer sind.


----------



## BigAirBob (15. Februar 2014)

Ich hab das nerve 9.0 sl in L bestellt. Nach ausführlicher Beratung durch den Canyon-Service. Bin 181 bei 86er SL.

Leider wurde die Auslieferung von dieser Woche auf nächste Woche verschoben. Hoffentlich klappt's. 

Welches Zubehör könnt ihr empfehlen um das Gewicht weiter zu drücken? Nutze das Rad zur Vorbereitung und Durchführung eines AlpenX im Sommer...


----------



## TrailsurferODW (15. Februar 2014)

BigAirBob schrieb:


> Welches Zubehör könnt ihr empfehlen um das Gewicht weiter zu drücken? Nutze das Rad zur Vorbereitung und Durchführung eines AlpenX im Sommer...



Ich denke mit einer Rock Shox SID könntest du noch was einsparen (bin absolut kein Fox Fan). Außerdem ist der Sattel auch eher "massiv". Damit kommst du bestimmt schon nah an, wenn nicht sogar unter die 12 kg. Auf die Reverb wollte ich trotz Gewicht nicht verzichten.


----------



## hiph83 (15. Februar 2014)

Also, 

ich habe mein Nerve 8.0 heute geliefert bekommen !!  
Sieht sehr schickt aus, macht etwas her! Nach dem Zusammenbau und einem ersten Setup der Federelemente konnte ich auch 
dank 15 Grad und Sonnenschein eine kleine Runde drehen. 
Apropros Setup: Ich habe im Fox Dämpfer vorne mal 8 Bar rein und hinten 13 Bar. (Wiege 85 kg). 

Was soll ich sagen, läuft sehr sehr  gut, ich sitze auch sehr gut auf dem Bike. Bin 186 groß, Schrittlänge 89 (glaub ich), habe das Nerve in Größe L.

Ich hatte vorher das Grand Canyon Al 29 und wollte auf ein Fully umsteigen. Mir war das 29 von der Geo her zu racelastig und bei steilen Anstiegen ging mir einfach etwas ab bei der 2 Fach vorne. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder ! 

Vg aus dem Süden


----------



## XR-Kalle (15. Februar 2014)

Neid Neid Neid... sehr hübsch, ich gratuliere! Die Farbe sieht auf Deinen Fotos doch noch mal nen Ticken cooler aus...


----------



## mtintel (15. Februar 2014)

Schaut auf den Fotos wirklich besser aus, als auf denen von der Canyon Seite. Was mich noch interessieren würde, wie viel wiegt das Rad in L tatsächlich?


----------



## hiph83 (15. Februar 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Schaut auf den Fotos wirklich besser aus, als auf denen von der Canyon Seite. Was mich noch interessieren würde, wie viel wiegt das Rad in L tatsächlich?



Würde mich auch interessieren, hab leider noch keine Hänge Waage fürs Bike.. Die angegebenen 12,3 sind ja auf Größe M bezogen. "Gefühlt" wiegt es aber  unter 13 kg inkl. Pedale.


----------



## CariocaRio (17. Februar 2014)

Hab mir auch das Nerve AL bestellt in L deepblack ano, aber das 7.0, nicht das 9er  Bin 1,86 m und 88 Sl. Lieferzeitraum um KW 10. 
Finde die Unterscheide zur 8er und 9er Version jetzt nicht so gravierend, dass ich bereit bin, bis zu 1700 Euro mehr zu bezahlen, da das Endgewicht auch nicht mal 500 Gramm weniger ist bei den höheren Versionen.
Was ich gut finde, ist die Rahmengeometrie die schon etwas von einem DHler hat wie mein ehemaliges, altes Torque. Oberrohr ziemlich runter gezogen gen Sattel, man(n) sitzt tief im bike und hat eher ein gemütlicheres anstatt zu racelastiges Sitzverhalten.
War lange am Überlegen ob Spectral oder Nerve, aber letztendlich will ich mehr Touren fahren und mit dem Nerve kann man auch Waldtrails gut fahren. Federweg ist denke ich mal sowiso überbewertet und noch dazu hat das Spectral einen guten Kilo mehr und nur 2x10 Antrieb.
Umbauen werd ich wohl im Laufe der Zeit nur eine Reverb Sattelstütze, einen mudguard vorne ran und mal sehn was die Fox parts so taugen...


----------



## GB5 (17. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CariocaRio (17. Februar 2014)

Reverb ok, ist ne Option. Werd ich früher oder später nachrüsten.
Laufräder kann ich nichts zu sagen ob die Mavic so extrem minderwertiger sind wie die DT Swiss. Aber sicherlich sind die Mavic auch nicht schlecht und verrecken nicht gleich. Hab ja nicht vor im Bikepark zu heizen  Und ob Steckachse oder nicht ist mir egal.
Antrieb ist beim 7er auch einiges XT (und zu SLX sowiso kaum unterschied). 
Und zu den Bremsen... meine Frau hat an Ihrem Canyon ne Avid Elixir 3 und die finde ich ausreichend.

Also für mich lohnt es sich nicht mehr zu investieren. Das 8er eventl wäre was gewesen, aber ich mag die Farbkombi schwarz cyan nicht.
Und das 9er wie gesagt ist für die paar Upgrades und nur 150 gramm weniger es nicht wert 900 mehr zu zahlen. UNd falls das ein oder andere nix taugt am 7er kann ich für 900 Euronen sicherlich gut und nach meiner Wahl nachrüsten. Auch nicht zu verachten ist auch die Option, dass teurere Komponenten auch immer teuerer in der Wartung sind. Viele bedenken das nicht...
Aber ist ja Geschmackssache und muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich finde viele Fakten sind sowiso nur übertrieben und lesen sich vielleicht besser, aber in der Praxis für den Normalradler ist es wurscht.


----------



## BigAirBob (17. Februar 2014)

So viel zum Thema "Liefertermin":

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für das freundliche Gespräch vom 17.Februar 2014 bezüglich der Lieferung Ihres Rades.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie. Nach Prüfung hat sich herausgestellt, dass der bestätigte Liefertermin für Ihr bestelltes Nerve AL 9.0 SL nicht dem tatsächlichen entspricht. Dieser befindet sich Ende März. Es ist uns nicht möglich, das Rad in dieser Woche auszuliefern. Gerne können Sie sich nach einem alternativen Bike umschauen, welches auf Lager ist oder eines aus unserem Outlet. Bei Zahlung mit Kreditkarte und heutiger Bestellung, sollte das in dieser Woche noch klappen mit der Sendung. Ich bitte Sie sich noch einmal telefonisch bei uns zu melden, damit wir den Auftrag schnellstmöglich weiterbearbeiten können.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer XXX wieder an uns wenden.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (17. Februar 2014)

@CariocaRio 
Ganz so einfach ist deine Rechnung nicht ganz. Die Unterschiede liegen im Detail und die 300 Gramm weniger sind ja nur netto gerechnet.

Aber schlussendlich muss es für dich passen, da hast du Recht.


----------



## Stefan110 (17. Februar 2014)

@BigAirBob 

Welcher Liefertermin wurde dir bei der Bestellung mitgeteilt?
Mir wurde als Liefertermin die KW 9 genannt und bislang habe ich keine andere Info erhalten, so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass ich das Rad nächste Woche abholen kann.


----------



## BigAirBob (17. Februar 2014)

Stefan110 schrieb:


> @BigAirBob
> 
> Welcher Liefertermin wurde dir bei der Bestellung mitgeteilt?
> Mir wurde als Liefertermin die KW 9 genannt und bislang habe ich keine andere Info erhalten, so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass ich das Rad nächste Woche abholen kann.



Mir wurde kw7 mitgeteilt, dann verschoben auf kw8. Nach heutigem Telefonat sagte man mir, dass die Räder noch gar nicht produziert seien und deshalb die Termine falsch sind. Wirst am Freitag ne Mail bekommen. So wars bei mir zumindest...


----------



## XR-Kalle (17. Februar 2014)

CariocaRio schrieb:


> Reverb ok, ist ne Option. Werd ich früher oder später nachrüsten.
> Laufräder kann ich nichts zu sagen ob die Mavic so extrem minderwertiger sind wie die DT Swiss. Aber sicherlich sind die Mavic auch nicht schlecht und verrecken nicht gleich. Hab ja nicht vor im Bikepark zu heizen  Und ob Steckachse oder nicht ist mir egal.
> Antrieb ist beim 7er auch einiges XT (und zu SLX sowiso kaum unterschied).
> Und zu den Bremsen... meine Frau hat an Ihrem Canyon ne Avid Elixir 3 und die finde ich ausreichend.
> ...



Man kann sich das Thema aber auch anders rum schön reden... ich persönlich finde den "Mehrwert durch mehr Geld" durchaus gerechtfertigt, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich mit Traumschaltung und Traumbremse meines 9.0er's, mit noch mehr Fahrspaß durch die Trail's Cruise und die Komponenten vielleicht auch noch länger halten. (träum) 
Und wenn Du Dir tatsächlich noch die Reverb dran schraubst, ist der Gewichtsunterschied größer als die genannten 150g und der Preisvorteil noch geringer...


----------



## revilo-7 (18. Februar 2014)

Mein Nerve AL 8.0





Ich bin 1,80m - Größe M passt perfekt.


----------



## XR-Kalle (18. Februar 2014)

Juhu, es geht weiter...wie fährt das Teil, bist Du zufrieden?


----------



## revilo-7 (18. Februar 2014)

Ja bin sehr zufrieden. Konnte allerdings wegen schlechtem Wetter noch nicht viel fahren.
Liefertermin war bei mir übrigens pünktlich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan110 (19. Februar 2014)

@BigAirBob
Mir wurde heute KW10 als neuer Liefertermin mitgeteilt.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigAirBob (19. Februar 2014)

Werde die Bestellung morgen stornieren. Die undurchsichtigen Abläufe bei meiner Bestellung und die ewige Wartezeit an der Hotline sind mir nun echt zu viel. Werde mir ein Cube bestellen. Vg


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie ungeduldig Menschen sind, nur weil sie verwöhnt sind, daß Kleinteile innerhalb von wenigen Tagen geliefert werden. Es ist doch hinlänglich bekannt das Canyon oft Wochen und Monate benötigt. Selbst Specialized braucht je nach Modell oft Wochen. Na und...


----------



## XR-Kalle (20. Februar 2014)

Sagt mal, zu den Felgen vom 9.0 steht ja "Tubeless ready Felgenband"... brauch ich dann nur noch das Notube-Ventil und die Dichtmilch reinkippen oder was muss ich mir noch besorgen?


----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2014)

ja korrekt wenn es auch so auf der Homepage des Felgenherstellers steht daß das Band schon drin ist.


----------



## CariocaRio (20. Februar 2014)

XR-Kalle schrieb:


> Man kann sich das Thema aber auch anders rum schön reden... ich persönlich finde den "Mehrwert durch mehr Geld" durchaus gerechtfertigt, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich mit Traumschaltung und Traumbremse meines 9.0er's, mit noch mehr Fahrspaß durch die Trail's Cruise und die Komponenten vielleicht auch noch länger halten. (träum)
> Und wenn Du Dir tatsächlich noch die Reverb dran schraubst, ist der Gewichtsunterschied größer als die genannten 150g und der Preisvorteil noch geringer...



Traumschaltung ist zum 7.0 wohl nicht viel Unterschied. Und Shimano Bremsen find ich persönlich nicht sehr dolle (ausgenommen die Saint). Ich kann zwar nicht von der 2014 version reden, aber die 2012er XT und auch 2010er SLX waren in der Bremsleistung das schwächste was ich je gefahren bin und habe mich total unsicher gefühlt. Vielleicht warens aber auch nur Montagsbremsen und ich habe zuviel erwartet, da ich ein bike mit Formula the one hatte  Aber bei 2 Modellen wäre das schon arger Zufall. Eingestellt waren SIe vom Fachmann jedenfalls richtig. 
Könnt ja gerne mal schreiben wie die 2014er XT ist. Täte mich interesserien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lirasi (21. Februar 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Zum Spectral: Spectral bietet mehr Federweg und die Sitzposition ist noch etwas kompakter. In Verbindung mit dem breiten Lenker und den breiteren Reifen eher ein Spaßgerät als ein Tourer.Das waren auch die Gründe, warum ich mich schlussendlich fürs Nerve entschieden habe.




Grüss Euch.

War selber vor 3 Wochen in Koblenz um den Unterschied zwischen Spectral 8.0 und Nerve AL 9.0 zu erfahren. Meine Empfindung deckt sich mit Deiner. Aufm Spectral fühlt eich mich gleich wohl, und wäre gerne in den Wald oder in einen Bikepark gedüst. Allerdings uphill aufm Spectral kann ich mir nicht so gut vorstellen, deshalb hab ich mir das Nerve AL 9.0 in Acid Storm bestellt.
Liefertermin: KW 13
Größe: L (bin 183cm)
Pedale: PD 324

PS: wenn man die XT Bremsen mal in der Hand gehabt oder erfühlt hat, will man nix anderes


----------



## haga67 (21. Februar 2014)

Über die Pedale solltest Du noch mal nachdenken.
Es ist auf die Dauer sehr nervig, nicht blind einklicken bzw. den Fuß auf die Pedale stellen zu können und die Pedale ggf.erst umdrehen zu müssen.
Hab meine 324er damals nach 1er Woche gegen richtige Klickies getauscht und 2x Geld ausgegeben.

Wenn Du die 56er Cleats nimmst, kommst Du immer raus. Auch in Stresssituationen.


----------



## lirasi (21. Februar 2014)

Du, gar keine Frage. War ein spontaner Kauf bei Canyon vor Ort. Habe noch von meinen älteren Bikes die PD 424 und bin die fast 20 Jahre gewöhnt.
Versuch macht kluch....


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (21. Februar 2014)

Eine Frage zur Reifenbreite, laut Homepage 2.25 kann man auf die Felge auch einen breiten Reifen montieren? Findet ihr das sinnvoll?


----------



## haga67 (21. Februar 2014)

Kann man. Z.B. Conti MK2 in 2,4" Breite.
Das AL+ hatte letztes Jahr auch nur 19mm breite Felgen...

Du musst eh schauen wieviel Platz noch im Hinterbau ist.

In mein Nerve XC 2011 ging der 2,4er MK2 gut rein. Ein 2,4er Schwalbe war jedoch schon zu breit.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (21. Februar 2014)

Laut Dt Swiss page geht die Felge bis 2.5 würde mich halt interessieren was im Rahmen möglich ist.


----------



## chriso27 (21. Februar 2014)

Habe mir vor Ca. 4 Wochen das 8.0er in black cyan bestellt. Liefertermin ist bei mir KW14. Da die Verfügbarkeit heute wieder auf KW 9 gesprungen ist, hoffe ich auf eine frühere oder zumindest pünktliche Lieferung 

Ich bin 170cm groß und habe größe S bestellt.

Sobald.es da ist, werde ich ein paar Bilder posten.
Kanns kaum erwarten....

Grüße

Edit:
Schrittlänge 79cm


----------



## mAs04 (22. Februar 2014)

Das soll wohl ein Systemfehler auf der Homepage sein hatte da mal nachgefragt. Hab mir auch das 8.0 bestellt in S und mein Termin ist KW 17  hattest du zwischendurch mal eine Nachricht bekommen ob es bei KW 13 bleibt? 

Mfg


----------



## chriso27 (22. Februar 2014)

Nein, habe keine zusätzliche Nachricht für den Liefertermin erhalten. Auf der Bestelllbestätigung steht KW 14... Falls es aber nächste Woche immer noch mit der früheren Verfügbarkeit drinn steht, werde ich auch mal kurz nachfragen.


----------



## Plapper (25. Februar 2014)

Hi, ich hab mir das AL 7.0 bestellt, Liefertermin KW 10, bin mal gespannt wann ich bescheid bekommen ob es nächste Woche klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imperator-rider (26. Februar 2014)

Habe mein Nerve Al 9.O SL seit Freitag den 21.2.2014 !  Bin 1,88 cm groß und habe Größe L genommen !Habe es persönlich in Koblenz abgeholt ! Wahsinns-Gerät !!!!!! Echt der Hammer !
Mein altes Nerve 9.0 von 2007 habe ich in Rente geschickt


----------



## dj_holgie (26. Februar 2014)

Bilder bitte


----------



## XR-Kalle (26. Februar 2014)

Leckomio, hast Du das gut. Ich sehe aber nix... 

Sagt mal, Ihr lieben "Nervaner", wenn ich mir ein möglichst kompaktes Minitool zulegen möchte, welches so ziemlich alle wichtigen Schrauben am Nerve versorgt, was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? 
Also so klein wie möglich aber alles dran, was nötig... 

Danke und Gruß 
Jens


----------



## dj_holgie (26. Februar 2014)

Für eine Tour benutzte ich das hier:

http://de.topeak.com/products/Lighting/ratchetrocket_lite

Auf einer Tour muss es nicht so schnell gehen und man hat mit der Mini Ratsche auch genügend Kraft für festere Schrauben... Einzige was fehlt ist Torx (für Reverb Fernbedienung),Kreuz (für Schwaltwerkjustierung), Schlitz evtl. (für Schraubesicherung Bremsbelag Shimano Bremse, wenn kein Splint verbaut ist) braucht man aber eher selten..

Ach ich seh gerade das Ding hat sogar Torx und Kreuz, meins noch nicht


----------



## XR-Kalle (26. Februar 2014)

Ok, danke schon mal... dann fehlen ja doch ein paar Bits. 
Aber Räder rein /Raus geht damit auch, bzw. ist der Bit dafür groß genug?


----------



## Imperator-rider (26. Februar 2014)

Bilder haber ich noch keine gemacht da mein Handy den geist aufgegben hat am WE ! Sorry
Aber tröstet euch mir wurde die KW 6 gesagt und abholen durfte ich es KW 8 ! Habe dafür aber ein multifinktionstuch gratis bekommen


----------



## XR-Kalle (26. Februar 2014)

Dann schicke ich gleich heute noch zwei Tücher zu Canyon, vielleicht bekomme ich es dann mein Bike vier Wochen eher.


----------



## redFox (27. Februar 2014)

Hi,

habe mir letzten Monat das 9.0 SL in L geordert. Bin 1,91.

War mir nicht sicher, ob das Rad nicht ggfs. zu klein ist. War dann bei Canyon vor Ort und haben nochmals nachgemessen und ne Proberunde gedreht. Fühlte sich super an.

Hatte bisher ein Remedy 7 j aus 2010 (26") in 21,5" und muß sagen, dass mir das Trek am Ende doch einen Tick zu groß war, bzw. hätte es etwas "spritziger" sein können. Das erfüllt das Canyon jetzt.

Umbauen mußten wir für die Sitzposition erstmal nichts. Ggfs. ergibt sich nach den ersten Touren noch was. Sattelüberhöhung ist minimal. Das Nerve ist aber generell ja ne Spur sportlicher geschnitten.

Denke, damit den perfekten Kompromiss zwischen meinem Hardtails und dem Remedy gefunden zu haben.

Liefertermin ist für KW11 geplant. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt 

Gruß,
der Olli


----------



## Imperator-rider (27. Februar 2014)

Ja ja ,ich kenne die Problematik ! Ich wollte mein neues Bike auch sofort haben !
Auf den 27,5 sitzt man defenitiv nicht mehr so gestreckt und die Laufräder beschleunigen um einiges besser als 26 "!
Den rest kennt Ihr ja alle ! Die XTR geht wie Butter und die Avid 4 Kolben-bremse ist überragend und vom Fox Fahrwerk garnicht zu sprechen ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traab87 (27. Februar 2014)

Nach gut einer Woche Verzögerung (Paket ging nochmal an Canyon zurück wegen einem Tippfehler in der Adresse - meine Schuld -) war's dann heut endlich soweit. 

Mit meinen 183cm & 87cm SL ist L schon groß, aber ich fühle mich noch wohl drauf. 
Der Rest wird sich dann - bei hoffentlich nicht ganz so miesem Wetter - am Wochenende zeigen


----------



## Imperator-rider (27. Februar 2014)

traab87 schrieb:


> Nach gut einer Woche Verzögerung (Paket ging nochmal an Canyon zurück wegen einem Tippfehler in der Adresse - meine Schuld -) war's dann heut endlich soweit.
> 
> Mit meinen 183cm & 87cm SL ist L schon groß, aber ich fühle mich noch wohl drauf.
> Der Rest wird sich dann - bei hoffentlich nicht ganz so miesem Wetter - am Wochenende zeigen


----------



## chriso27 (27. Februar 2014)

Sehr cool! Viel Spaß Bin etwas neidisch...


----------



## lirasi (28. Februar 2014)

shice, schaut das GEIL aus!!!! Alles richtig gemacht!
Meins wird in 3-4 Wochen auch genauso auschauen


----------



## Guerill0 (28. Februar 2014)

Sehr geil. Die Farb-Kombi kommt "in Echt" noch besser rüber


----------



## Imperator-rider (28. Februar 2014)

Sieht spitze aus ! Ich denke Du hast alles richtig gemacht und L müsste die richtige grösse sein !
Viel spaß am WE !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eva_Renchtal (28. Februar 2014)

@traab87  hast du das Bike mal gewogen? Stimmt die Angabe auf der HP?


----------



## CariocaRio (2. März 2014)

hmm, die Termine beim 7.0er wurden wieder nach hinten verschoben (( Oder wisst ihr, ob es sich dabei immer nur um den Termin handelt, wenn man heute bestellt? Sozusagen, dass der Termin, der am Tag der Bestellung da stand, auch der tatsächliche ist und die jenigen, die heute bestellen länger warten müssen?


----------



## Plapper (2. März 2014)

CariocaRio schrieb:


> hmm, die Termine beim 7.0er wurden wieder nach hinten verschoben (( Oder wisst ihr, ob es sich dabei immer nur um den Termin handelt, wenn man heute bestellt? Sozusagen, dass der Termin, der am Tag der Bestellung da stand, auch der tatsächliche ist und die jenigen, die heute bestellen länger warten müssen?



@CariocaRio

hierbei handelt es sich um den Liefertermin wenn du das Bike heute bestellst. Ich soll meins diese Woche bekommen, das hätte dann auch vom Termin genau gepasst.


----------



## traab87 (2. März 2014)

Eva_Renchtal schrieb:


> @traab87  hast du das Bike mal gewogen? Stimmt die Angabe auf der HP?



Sorry hab hier leide keine Möglichkeit das Bike zu wiegen. Zumal ich dazu auch erstmal wieder den ganzen Schmodder runterschrubben müsste, nachdem die Wälder hier zur Zeit eher Moorlandschaften gleichen


----------



## sorny (3. März 2014)

Sodala, nach langem hin und her obs jetzt 29" oder 27,5" werden sollte: AL 9.0 in M bestellt bei 1,83m und 84SL

Kurze Frage: Welchen Montageständer würdet ihr mir raten? Liefertermin is KW14 (angeblich halt), jetzt hab ich bis dahin noch schön Zeit mir restliches Equipment zuzulegen.


----------



## Imperator-rider (3. März 2014)

Also die Gewichte auf der HP stimmen !  Habe meins an die Waage gehangen und mit SPD-Pealen und Sigma ROX 6.0 und Tune Flaschenhalter
12,24 KG
Herzliche Glückwunsch zum 9.0 ! KW kann kommen, gell !


----------



## sorny (3. März 2014)

Bin scho sehr gehyped ja 

Bin grad auf der Suche nach passenden Flats


----------



## malmo (4. März 2014)

Habe das Nerve AL 7.0/ acid grey gekauft 

Liefertermin ist voraussichtlich KW 10, hoffe mal, dass da bald ne Nachricht bzgl. Abholung kommt!

Größe M
Körpergröße 179cm
Schrittlänge 83cm

Edit:

Heute kam die Mail, dass es gerade vorbereitet wird und bald im Showroom in Koblenz ist...die Tage kommt ne weitere Mail zwecks dem Abholtermin...habe es am 25. Januar gekauft/ bestellt, für alle, die es intressiert!

wuhu


----------



## Magico80 (5. März 2014)

Ich hab heut bestellt das nerve 8.0. Laut aussage kw17. Wenns dabei bleibt wär noch ok. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plapper (6. März 2014)

Habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen, mein Bike wird leider erst nächste Woche fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CariocaRio (6. März 2014)

ich auch :=) Nerve AL 7 in L deep black ano white. Naja, ne Woche ist verkraftbar, sind auch nur Menschen...


----------



## Plapper (6. März 2014)

Ja ne Woche ist OK, aber heute morgen hatte ich am Telefon noch die Info bekommen das es heute oder morgen fertig wird. Und bei dem Wetter (heute 15 C und keine Wolke am Himmel) wäre es schon nett auf dem neuen Bike Nerve AL 7 in M ne Runde zu drehen. So muß halt mein Hardtail nochmal ran.


----------



## CariocaRio (6. März 2014)

btw. weiss jemand wo man die Continental Reifen mit rein weissem Aufdruck herbekommt? Sehe ich an Canyons oft, jedoch in keinem shop ausser in Australien auffindbar (was natürlich ausser zum Pizza bestellen weng weit ist). Gelbe Aufschrift bei blau / weiss / schwarzem Rad ist schon shice


----------



## Magico80 (7. März 2014)

CariocaRio schrieb:


> btw. weiss jemand wo man die Continental Reifen mit rein weissem Aufdruck herbekommt? Sehe ich an Canyons oft, jedoch in keinem shop ausser in Australien auffindbar (was natürlich ausser zum Pizza bestellen weng weit ist). Gelbe Aufschrift bei blau / weiss / schwarzem Rad ist schon shice



Fahr das Bike Artgerecht, dann sieht man von der Schrift schnell nichts mehr.   Zur Not tuts auch noch n Mollie Stift


----------



## Stefan110 (7. März 2014)

Nerve AL 9.0 SL

"Aufgrund des enormen Arbeitsaufkommens und saisonbedingter Engpässe in unserer Montage und Logistik kann es sein, dass Ihr bestelltes Bike erst im Laufe der 10. Kalenderwoche fertig gestellt und versendet werden kann."

Mir wurde eben nach telefonischer Nachfrage (!) KW 11 als neuer Liefertermin mitgeteilt.

Ich bin gespannt, zum Glück ist ja noch "Winter"


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CariocaRio (8. März 2014)

oh, sehe gerade, dass Nerve 7 ist komplett ausverkauft in L deep black ano. Und das schon vor Auslieferung. Sauber. Da haben wohl einige zugeschlagen...


----------



## malmo (8. März 2014)

Meins steht zur Abholung für nächsten Samstag bereit, 10.45 Uhr  hammer! Die Ansage KW 10 wurde also fast eingehalten...


----------



## Bonna75 (8. März 2014)

.


----------



## CariocaRio (9. März 2014)

ok, jetzt wohl wieder vorhanden. Gestern stand da ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plapper (9. März 2014)

Hi Leute,
es wäre ganz nett wenn die die schon ihr neues Nerve haben mal kurz ein Statement abgeben könnte, z.B. wie fahrt sich das Bike wie sind die Komponenten (z.B. AL 7 die neuen Avid 3 OK oder zu schwach) usw....
danke Plapper


----------



## CariocaRio (10. März 2014)

so, nun ist auch das Nerve 7 in L deep black ano white zu mir unterwegs. Da noch keine (Detail-)Bilder vom 7er aufgetaucht sind, werde  ich auch mal welche folgen lassen sobald es da ist.
@ Plapper: kurzes feedback schreib ich noch dazu, auch wegen Bremsen.


----------



## Magico80 (10. März 2014)

Hab heut fest gestellt, daß meine "alte" Joplin 31,6 Stütze nciht ins Nerve passt. Ich hab nun vom 8.0 auf das 9.0 geupdatet. 3 Wochen kürzere Lieferzeit, Reverb Stütze und bessere Laufräder. Ich freu mir... Das erste was aber runter fliegt sind die Nobby Nic....furchtbar wie man auf ein 2.600Euro Bike so ein Schrott drauf machen kann.


----------



## XR-Kalle (10. März 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Das erste was aber runter fliegt sind die Nobby Nic....furchtbar wie man auf ein 2.600Euro Bike so ein Schrott drauf machen kann.



Frage eines MTB-Einsteigers: Was kann der NN denn Deiner Meinung nach NICHT und was wäre Deine Empfehlung?


----------



## Guerill0 (10. März 2014)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich der einzige User im IBC, der den NN nicht verteufelt. 
Klar, es gibt Reifen mit mehr "Pannensicherheit" und auch bei Nässe isser nicht die erste Wahl, aber das grundätzliche Verhältnis Grip-Preis-Gewicht stimmt definitiv. Ich find den hochgelobten MK2 z.B. keinen Deut besser, aber hier gibt's ja bekanntlich bereits einige Milliarden Reifendiskussionsthreads


----------



## Magico80 (10. März 2014)

Genau, möchte jetzt den Nerve Thread nicht als Reifendiskussion missbrauchen. Mir (und vielen anderen) hat er nicht getaugt. Ich fahr viel in wechselnden Untergründen (weicher Waldboden, Laub, Matsch, Kies, Wurzeln, etc) und hatte mit dem NN (der "alte" 26er) auf keinem der Untergründe ein gutes Gefühl. Ich bin beim Maxxis Ardent gelandet und wenns feuchter ist oder heftiger zugehen soll, beim Baron 2.3 für vorne. Da es den für 27,5 nicht gibt, werde ich den MKII drauf machen und als Ersatz vom Baron den Trailking vorne. Mal schauen ob der an den Baron dran kommt.
Baron soll es laut Conti Mitarbeiter gegen ende des Jahres eventuell auch in 27,5 geben. ;-)

Ich werd zwar oft krumm angeschaut wenn ich mit meinem Hardtail mit 780er Flatbar  und Baron vorne daher komme, aber so macht die Maschine in den Trails richtig Fun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CariocaRio (11. März 2014)

Nerve AL 7 kam heute an. Hier schonmal paar detailierte Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67052
Fahrbericht folgt und eventl. weitere Bilder folgen.


----------



## Plapper (11. März 2014)

CariocaRio schrieb:


> Nerve AL 7 kam heute an. Hier schonmal paar detailierte Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67052
> Fahrbericht folgt und eventl. weitere Bilder folgen.



Glückwunsch, sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus, hoffe das meins auch diese Woche kommt.


----------



## CariocaRio (11. März 2014)

also, bin mal kurz testgefahren. Die Avid Elixir 3 haben auf gerader Strecke bei hohem Tempo wirklich genug Bremskraft um mich mit ca. 95kg recht schnell zum Stehen zu bringen. Bergab muss ich dies allerdings noch testen. Quietschen tun sie jedenfalls nicht (oder noch nicht?!?)
Auch gut finde ich die Vorrichtung für die Reverb die man nachrüsten kann. 
Wie man das Hinterrad allerdings schnell ausbauen kann ist mir ein Rätsel mit dem Steckachsensystem.
Was in nächster Zeit auf jeden Fall fliegt sind die Lenkergriffe. Die gehen mal gar nicht, ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache.
Desweiteren muss ich noch bisschen den Luftdruck in Gabel und Dämpfer optimieren und SAG richtig einstellen. Mir kommt die Fox Gabel nicht ganz so flowig vor wie meine 36er Talas die ich am Torque hatte oder die Reba an meinem alten Hardtail. 
Tja, ansonsten geht das Ding mit 27,5er Rädern schon gut ab, man merkt definitv den Unterschied zu 26ern.
Nice finde ich auch die Gimmicks oder Aufdrucke am Iridium Lenker und Vorbau. Sind so kleine kaum sichtbare Muster. Klein aber fein 
Bin auch ganz froh, dass ich nicht zum Spectral gegriffen habe, denn 120mm Federweg sind mehr als genug für meine Zwecke bis S2 oder leicht S3.


----------



## sorny (12. März 2014)

Was genau ist S2 bzw. S3?


----------



## Magico80 (12. März 2014)

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


Ich bekomm mein 9.0 nächste Woche. Tip: Die W-Modelle sind technisch bis auf den Sattel absolut identisch. Da der bei mir eh runter fliegt und meine Frau bekommt, hab ich das 9.0 W in black/green genommen. ;-)


----------



## CariocaRio (12. März 2014)

Wie habt ihr denn euren Luftdruck an der 32er Foxgabel eingestellt bei wieviel kg Fahrergewicht? Die Angaben auf der Canyonseite können doch gar nicht stimmen. Selbst im Descend Modus ist die Federgabel hart wie eine Starrgabel und federt kaum. mit 95kg ca. 100psi ist mir viel zu hart eingestellt.

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=166


----------



## redFox (12. März 2014)

Hey,

habe ein Nerve 9.0 SL bestellt. Liefertermin diese Woche.

Mal so ne Frage am Rande. Wann habt ihr in der Regel so eure Bestätigungen bekommen ? Hab nämlich bisher noch nix gehört und überlege, ob ich mal anrufen sollte. Eilt zwar nicht wirklich, da ich diese Woche noch nicht dazu kommen werde, aber wenn man so ein Teil bestellt hat... kribbelt´s ja schon unter den Nägeln 

Danke und Gruß,
Olli


----------



## Magico80 (12. März 2014)

Die AB kommt in der Regel einen Tag später. Verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich aber ist so. Die lassen sich da gut Zeit. In der Zeit hatte mein 9.0 sich verschoben von Lieferung KW13 auf KW18. Da war ich richtig angepisst.

Ich hab gestern meine Order geupdatet auf das 9.0W, welches soforrt Lieferbar war, habe heute die AB bekommen und soll das Bike erst nächste Woche erhalten...ich verstehe die lange Laufzeiten bei Canyon nicht wirklich. Wenn das Bike laut HP fertig im Karton im laden steht, waum brauchen die dann eine Woche um einen Versandaufkleber drauf zu machen und in LKW zu packen.

EDIT: Gerade noch mal mit dem Service telefoniert. Boa...ist das alles undurchsichtig...da sträuben sich mir als Onlineshopbesitzer und Großhändler die Haare: Lieferzeiten sind auf der AB, welche meist erst einen Tag später kommt, nicht identisch mit der auf der HP angegebenen Verfügbarkeit und sind auch unverbindlich.

Die "Express" Bikes, welche ab Lager verfügbar sind bzw. sein sollen, müssen erst vom "Hauptlager" ins "Versandlager" transportiert werden. Das kann bis zu 5 tage dauern!! Von wegen Express! Die Bike to Go Bikes sind nur im Store erhältlich.

Würde ja nichts sagen wenn das alles so beschrieben wäre, aber auf der HP lässt man einen im Glauben, daß das alles genau so easy und schnell geht, wie bei jedem Onlineshop. Ichhab kein Problem zu warten, aber wenn man sich vorkommt wie beim Ping-Pong ist das nicht cool.

Naja...ich hoffe daß es wie bestätigt wirklich bis nächste Woche klappt.


----------



## Plapper (13. März 2014)

Bin bald stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Canyon Funktionstuch , der Liefertermin wurde schon wieder um eine Woche verschoben.


----------



## redFox (13. März 2014)

Hi,

habe gestern abend mal noch ne Mail geschrieben, um mal nach dem aktuellen Stand zu hören.

Heute mittag noch mit meiner Ma darüber unterhalten, dass noch nix gekommen wäre, just ne Sekunde später trudelt die Mail von Canyon ein, daß die Bestellung zusammengestellt wird und an den Showroom übergeben wird.

Mal sehen, wie schnell die das hinbekommen, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und sie halten den Termin noch ein.

Unabhängig davon habe ich heute abend dann noch eine Antwort auf´s Ticket erhalten. "Aufgrund des enormen Arbeitsaufkommens und saisonbedingter Engpässe in unserer Montage und Logistik kann es sein, daß das Rad erst in der kommenden Woche fertiggestellt werden kann."

Lassen wir uns überraschen. Immerhin tut sich anscheinend ja irgendwas 

Gruß,
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XR-Kalle (14. März 2014)

Grrrrr...... Al9.0 von kw13 auf kw15 verschoben.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (14. März 2014)

@XR-Kalle das selbe bei mir, nur dass von KW13 auf KW 19 verschoben wurde!!! Ich könnte echt... Bike Urlaub im April kann ich jetzt wohl vergessen Danke auch!


----------



## TrailsurferODW (14. März 2014)

Falls jemand auf ein 9.0 in Acid-Gray Größe M wartet - es könnt schneller gehen, da ich meine Order cancel. Wird jetzt ein Cube.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (14. März 2014)

Ich brauch leider L. Was hast dich dazu veranlasst, die lange Wartezeit? Und welches cube soll es werden?


----------



## Magico80 (14. März 2014)

Noch mal der Tip: Wer sich mit Black-Green anfreunden kann, manche W Modelle sind auf Lager... ;-) Die Bikes sind bis auf den Sattel absolut identisch. Mein 9.0 hatte auch Lieferzeit KW18 und das 9.0w kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (14. März 2014)

War auch schon mein Gedanke, meinst die wechseln den Sattel aus? Laut geo müssten die bikes identisch sein, hast du das mit canyon abgeklärt? Außerdem ist es nur die kleine grüne Lackierung oder gibt es noch mehr Unterschiede? Danke


----------



## lirasi (14. März 2014)

MIST!!! bei mir auch....Grrrrr...... Al9.0 von kw13 auf kw15 verschoben

KW13 war bestätigt, in 13 und 14 bin ich pers. in der Nähe und wollte es abholen. Nun 15 

das Funktionstuch kann sich CANYON sonst wohin stecken....


----------



## sorny (14. März 2014)

Von KW15 auf KW19, dafür gibts ein Tuch. Nahja, was solls, freu mich trotzdem aufs 9.0er


----------



## Magico80 (14. März 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> War auch schon mein Gedanke, meinst die wechseln den Sattel aus? Laut geo müssten die bikes identisch sein, hast du das mit canyon abgeklärt? Außerdem ist es nur die kleine grüne Lackierung oder gibt es noch mehr Unterschiede? Danke



2 Servicemitarbeiter haben mir versichert, daß es bis auf die 4cm² grün und der Damensattel das absolut gleiche Bike ist.

Sattel austauschen machen die nicht. Ich kann den Damensattel gut fürs Bike meiner Frau gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandcanyon8 (14. März 2014)

Werde ich dann wohl auch so machen, ich steh auf grün, solange es nur 4cm^2 sind  
Und die Frau freut sich über einen neuen Sattel. Thx


----------



## bulli210 (15. März 2014)

Moin, da ich auch zeitnah mit dem Nerve in die saison starten will, intressiert mich eure Idee zum w-modell zu greifen. Die Geometriedaten sind gleich soweit komm ich noch mit. Allerdings verwirren mich die Bilder auf der HP. Bei den w-modellen fehlt im Vergleich zu den normalen Modellen die kleine Strebe zwischen Ober-und Sitzrohr.. Hat der Servicemitarbeiter dazu was gesagt? Die hauen sie ja im Normalfall nicht aus jux und tollerei dazwischen.. ich denk da z.B. an das (in der Regel) Mehrgewicht von Männern...


----------



## Magico80 (15. März 2014)

Der service begründete das so, dass auf dem foto des w modells ein xs Rahmen abgebildet ist. Und an dem fehle die große verstrebung

Gesendet mit meinem supergeilen Schmardfon


----------



## raptora (15. März 2014)

Da werd ich ja bei der nächsten Biketour ne Menge Wanderer begrüssen können die mit Canyon Funktionstuch oder T-Shirts unterwegs sind 

Ride On Leute


----------



## malmo (15. März 2014)

soooo, gerade eben glücklich aus Koblenz zurückgekommen und bissl die bremsen eingefahren 

Die Beratung war super, war ein lockerer, kompetenter Typ. Freu mich, wenns dann bald losgeht 

Größe M


----------



## Magico80 (15. März 2014)

Super. Welche rh ist das?

Gesendet mit meinem supergeilen Schmardfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malmo (15. März 2014)

rh = rahmenhöhe?
Also die Rahmengröße is M, wenn du das meinst!


----------



## lirasi (15. März 2014)

das geht steil!!! genauso wird meins auch ausschauen, wenn es dann mal kommt :-(

PS: für wann war Dein Bike terminiert?


----------



## malmo (15. März 2014)

ich hab es am 28. Januar bestellt....vorausgesagt wurde als Liefertermin KW10, jetzt ists KW11 geworden, kann mich also nicht beklagen!
Jeps, hab schon richtig bock, das teil zu rockn


----------



## mAs04 (15. März 2014)

Ist ein 8.0 oder? Sind das noch alle original teile so von canyon? Sieht chic aus


----------



## malmo (15. März 2014)

Nope, das ist ein 7.0  Teile sind alle original Canyon, das wird auch erstmal so bleiben...
bin noch nicht solang dabei, um aus Erfahrung sagen zu können, wo ich was verbessern kann  finds so wie es gerade ist schon absolut fett!

Pedale sind die Shimano PD-MX80


----------



## CariocaRio (15. März 2014)

malmo schrieb:


> soooo, gerade eben glücklich aus Koblenz zurückgekommen und bissl die bremsen eingefahren
> 
> Die Beratung war super, war ein lockerer, kompetenter Typ. Freu mich, wenns dann bald losgeht
> 
> Größe M



wie ist bei dir das Anschlagverhalten der Federelemente? Bei mir ist das viel zu hart. Ich glaube ich bin auch von einer Gabel betroffen, in der etwas Öl fehlt. So jedenfalls laut eines anderen threads hier. Ich habe das bike nun ausgiebig getestet. Das Fahrgefühl, ausgenommen der Federung, ist sensationell. Die hohe Front und das nach hinten absinkende Oberrohr vermitteln ein enorm cooles Handling, aber die Federung...  
Habe in einem lokalen Bikemarkt mal die gleiche Gabel an einem anderen Rad getestet, die schlägt viel weicher an und nutzt den Federweg mehr aus. Ich meine, dass bei meiner Gabel die Federung max. 6-7cm eintaucht, egal mit welchen SAG, die restlichen 6cm werden gar nicht genutzt. Ich glaube das wird ein Fall für Toxoholic bzw. dem Canyon support oder die Gabel fliegt gleich komplett raus.


----------



## malmo (15. März 2014)

Also wie angedeutet, ich habs jetzt mal nur ne halbe/ dreiviertel Stunde ausgeführt, um die Bremsen etwas einzufahren, so richtig testen konnte ich es noch nicht. Allerdings war ich eher von der Federung begeistert, hab da ziemlich mit rumgespielt und der Federweg wurde so an sich fast vollständig genutzt...so hängt auch das gummiringchen da, ziemlich weit oben bzw. beim booster hinten weit unten..

Wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs war, kann ich dazu sicherlich mehr berichten, das dauert aber leider noch 2-3 Wochen


----------



## chriso27 (16. März 2014)

Aufgrund der ganzen Verschiebungen hatte ich versucht die ganze Woche über einen Servicemitarbeiter telefonisch zu erreichen. Leider vergebens. I. d. R. war ewig besetzt und zweimal war sogar niemand im Service erreichbar, da laut MB eine Schulung der Servicemitarbeiter stattfand... Eine e-mail habe ich dann auch schon vor Tagen geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. 

Ich habe mir ein 8.0er in schwarz blau Größe S bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist KW14. Hat jmd. ähnliche Daten und kann was genaueres sagen?

Wann habt ihr den Betrag im Voraus überwiesen? 

Gruß und danke im Voraus!


----------



## ne0vo (16. März 2014)

Hallo! Ich habe ebenfalls ein 8.0 bestellt, allerdings in M. Mein Liefertermin ist auch die KW14 und ich habe auch schon mal nervös eine Anfrage zu Canyon geschickt. Diese Woche habe ich dann vom Service erfahren, dass ein Versand in KW14 realistisch sei. 

Ich bin schwer gespannt, will endlich aufs Rad!


----------



## Magico80 (16. März 2014)

Mein 8.0 wurde auf kw17 verschoben. Das geupdatete 9.0 wurde dann von 13 auf kw18 verschoben warum ich jetzt has 9.0w gekauft hab mit kw12

Gesendet mit meinem supergeilen Schmardfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malmo (16. März 2014)

Zum Thema bezahlen:

Ich habs im Voraus überwiesen..


----------



## Magico80 (16. März 2014)

Ich hab Paypal, dann gibts kein Stress. Dann wird die Kohle abgebucht wenn es in Versand geht. Keine Lust so ein batzen Geld schon 2Wochen vorab zu überweisen.


----------



## redFox (16. März 2014)

Hey,

Freitag morgen kam die Mail mit dem Link zur Abholterminplanung für das 9.0 SL (blau/schwarz). Scheinbar kommen Sie jetzt langsam in die Gänge. Frühester Termin war leider aber erst Dienstag, 12:15. Dann geht´s endlich los. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter 

Sonst gibt´s erstmal ne Fotosession, bevor die erste Schlammpackung folgt.

Gruß,
Olli


----------



## chriso27 (16. März 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!!!
Im Nachhinein hätte ich vll. auch lieber Paypal wählen sollen, anstelle von Vorauszahlung...


----------



## CariocaRio (16. März 2014)

malmo schrieb:


> Also wie angedeutet, ich habs jetzt mal nur ne halbe/ dreiviertel Stunde ausgeführt, um die Bremsen etwas einzufahren, so richtig testen konnte ich es noch nicht. Allerdings war ich eher von der Federung begeistert, hab da ziemlich mit rumgespielt und der Federweg wurde so an sich fast vollständig genutzt...so hängt auch das gummiringchen da, ziemlich weit oben bzw. beim booster hinten weit unten..
> 
> Wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs war, kann ich dazu sicherlich mehr berichten, das dauert aber leider noch 2-3 Wochen



ok, dank dir. Bei mir ist es ziemlich sicher, dass in der Luftkammer für meine Verhältnisse zu wenig Öl in der Gabel ist. Somit ist das Ansprechverhalten total schlecht und das bike fährt sich knüppelhart selbst im Descend Modus. Ich muss nachbessern (lassen).


----------



## Stefan110 (17. März 2014)

Mein 9.0 sl ist ebenfalls zur Abholung bereit, ich komme allerdings erst am Freitag dazu. Der Langzeitwetterbericht sagt für das kommende Wochenende Regen voraus, typisch! Ich freu mich trotzdem!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Magico80 (17. März 2014)

Ebenfalls die Versandbestätigung für mein 9.0 bekommen. Morgen müsste es da sein.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (17. März 2014)

@mAgico mir haben die eben am Telefon mitgeteilt, dass das 9.0 w in L auch nicht erhältlich ist, Fehler auf der Homepage!? Welche Größe hast du?


----------



## Magico80 (17. März 2014)

L ist meins. Laut HP sollten beide Farbkombis lieferbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandcanyon8 (17. März 2014)

Die Dame meine alle Infos auf der HP sind im Moment Murks! Kann es echt nicht fassen... Jetzt muss ich mich zwischen dem 8.0 oder 8.9 entscheiden oder eben bis KW 19 minimum warten. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Magico80 (17. März 2014)

Dann hab ich wohl noch Glück gehabt.


----------



## sorny (17. März 2014)

Ich hab irgendwie so das Gefühl das Größe M ned das richtige für mich ist. 

Was meint ihr: 183, 75kg, SL 90

Hatte vorher ein Cube Attenion in 20", wurde damals vom Fachverkäufer gemessen.


----------



## Oshiki (17. März 2014)

Bei SL 90 würde ich L nehmen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Magico80 (18. März 2014)

Meins ist eben angekommen. Muss leider noch bis heut abend warten...

Gesendet mit meinem supergeilen Schmardfon


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (18. März 2014)

Magico, du hast doch auch den L Rahmen bestellt, kannst du mir deine Größe und SL vertraten? Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (18. März 2014)

ich bin 187 und hab SL 92. Beim Rennrad hab ich 57er Rahmen, am Hardtail 20" bisher gefahren.


----------



## lirasi (18. März 2014)

bin zwar nicht Magico,

aber ich habe SL 89 / bei 183cm Größe = L

habe mich 2x bei Canyon messen lassen. Und beim fahren hatte ich nicht das Gefühl das mir L zu groß´wäre


----------



## SpeedFreak (18. März 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein 9.0 in deep black und könnte mal ein paar Fotos reinstellen? ;-) Ich muß noch bis KW14 warten :-(


----------



## Magico80 (18. März 2014)

Wie befürchtet wurde meines heute geliefert. Habs gleich montiert, meinen 780 Lenker dran und den alten Sattel montiert. Probefahrt.....was soll ich sagen..Hmmmhmmm Supergeil!

Mal schnell ein paar Keller Handybilder.















Gesendet mit meinem supergeilen Schmardfon


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (18. März 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Wie befürchtet wurde meines heute geliefert. Habs gleich montiert, meinen 780 Lenker dran und den alten Sattel montiert. Probefahrt.....was soll ich sagennn Supergeil.
> 
> Gesendet mit meinem supergeilen Schmardfon



Wie macht sich das grün ;-) 

Bin ganz schön neidisch...


----------



## Magico80 (18. März 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das grün ;-)
> 
> Bin ganz schön neidisch...



Das grün fällt fast nicht auf. Werd das an der Schwinge noch schwärzen und über den Canyon Schriftzug am Oberrohr kommt eh ein Aufkleber.. ;-)

Obwohl, das Grün passt gut zum neuen Zimtstern-Grün.  Aber beisst sich leider etwas mit dem blau eloxierten Lenker.. was nun Tun? Grün schwärzen oder Lenker? :-D :-D Immer diese Entscheidungen...Trail King oder High Roller, Mountain King oder Ardent...hmpf....viel zu viel Auswahl. :-D


----------



## sorny (19. März 2014)

Sodala, Bestellung wurde auf L geändert.


----------



## Magico80 (19. März 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> Sodala, Bestellung wurde auf L geändert.



Und der Liefertermin auf KW 25 verschoben:


----------



## sorny (19. März 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Und der Liefertermin auf KW 25 verschoben:


Na hoffentlich ned, zumindest habens nix davon gsagt =(


----------



## Magico80 (19. März 2014)

Das Böse Erwachen kommt meist mit der Auftragsbestätigung am nächsten Tag. ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (19. März 2014)

Ha, KW19 bleibt


----------



## Magico80 (19. März 2014)

Glück gehabt. Trotzdem noch sehr lange hin. :-(


----------



## jole (20. März 2014)

Habe am Montag dieser Woche mein 9.0 in Koblenz abgeholt. Bin bis jetzt total begeistert, inbesondere von den Dämpfereigenschaften. Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist der weiche Druckpunkt der Bremsen.


----------



## sorny (20. März 2014)

Zeig mal ein paar Fotos


----------



## CariocaRio (20. März 2014)

jole schrieb:


> Habe am Montag dieser Woche mein 9.0 in Koblenz abgeholt. Bin bis jetzt total begeistert, inbesondere von den Dämpfereigenschaften. Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist der weiche Druckpunkt der Bremsen.



witzig, bei mir wars genau umgekehrt. War positiv beeindruckt über die Bremspower und Bremseinstellung, aber leider enttäuscht von der Fox Gabel  Hab aber auch das 7er mit der Evolution und nicht das 9er mit der Performance Gabel. Aktuell ist mein bike Gabel-los


----------



## redFox (22. März 2014)

Hi,
Dienstag hab ich´s (das 9.0SL black ano-cyan in L) nu abgeholt und konnte am Donnerstag endlich die erste Tour fahren. Hier die ersten Eindrücke.

Kurz zur Abholung:
War einiges los in Koblenz, 4 Räder standen dort aufgebaut für die Abholung. War insgesamt sehr zufrieden damit. Andere (Fach-)Händler haben sich nicht mehr Mühe gegeben. Die Übergabe dauerte in etwa 45-50 Minuten. Wir sind auf alle relevanten Teile eingegangen, Bremseneinstellungen, Fahrwerkssetup, etc. Halt alles, was man am Rad so konfigurieren kann.  Das Grundsetup des Bikes wurde dann auch gleich vorgenommen.
Desweiteren gab´s noch einen Überblick über den "Beipackkram". Hierzu gehört neben den obligatorischen Anleitungen, Hinweisen zu den Verbauten Parts noch ein Canyon Handbuch, in dem die besprochenen Punkte nochmal schriftlich festgehalten sind. Zusätzlich bekommt man noch eine Dämpferpumpe und einen Drehmomentschlüssel (einer der einfachen Art, nicht einstellbar, erfüllt aber für die wesentlichen Teile, die halt regelmässig mal geprüft werden sollten durchaus seinen Zweck.)

Überblick:
Rahmen schön verarbeitet, an relevanten Stellen ist auch schon Schutzfolie verklebt, z. B. Unterrohr zumindest vom Tretlagerbereich bis zum Canyon Schriftzug. Mal sehen, ob´s von der Höhe reicht.
Die Zuginnerverlegung finde ich etwas zwiespältig. Schaltzüge und Reverb Stealth Leitung sind innenverlegt. Die Bremsleitungen laufen allerdings oben auf dem Unterrohr lang. Ggfs. wäre es hier konsequent gewesen, das alles intern zu verlegen. Naja,, halb so wild, da sie sauber und fest verlegt sind.
Einziger Punkt der mich skeptisch macht, ist der Austritt der Zugverlegung am Unterrohr. Hier kommen die Züge unmittelbar vor dem Tretlager aus dem Unterrohr und laufen dann einmal unter dem Tretlager lang zum Hinterbau. Ggfs. könnte man hier, je nach Geländeeinsatz, ggfs. Gefahr laufen, hängenzubleiben und sich die Züge abzureissen.




Ansonsten konnte ich bisher noch keine Ausreisser finden 

Zum Fahrverhalten:
Mein Vor-Rad, das Trek Remedy 7 aus 2010 bezeichne ich mittlerweile als "Panzer". Das ging immer das Tempo, das ich vorgab und war damit "zufrieden" 
Das Canyon, doch einige Kilo leichter, scheint unbändig nach mehr zu schreien. Beschleunigung, Strassenlage etc. wollen ausgenutzt werden. So früh im Jahr überfordert mich das Rad noch etwas, weil mein Fitnessstand noch nicht sooo berauschend ist. Aber das wird das Rad mir wohl automatisch abverlangen. Denke, daß das ingesamt noch mit der Abstimmung (dazu später mehr) zu tun hat, die einen Tick schmaleren Reifen und der reduzierte Federweg (150 vs. 120) tragen da sicher ebenfalls zu bei. Inwiefern der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27,5" zum tragen kommt, vermag ich nicht einzuschätzen.

An das Fahrwerksetup muß ich mich noch etwas herantasten. Vorab sei schon erwähnt, daß das CTD offensichtlich gute Dienste leistet. Man merkt deutlich die Unterschiede in den verschiedenen Settings, auch wenn ich die Climb  (kein "kompletter" Lockout) Einstellung bisher noch nicht ausgiebig genutzt habe, ist das aber nochmal deutlich straffer als der Trail Mode, in dem ich bisher meist unterwegs bin. In der Voreinstellung haben wir uns an meinem Gewicht (98kg) und etwas an den Einstellungen meines Trek´s (115psi vorn/230psi hinten) orientiert. Das erscheint mir im Trail Mode noch etwas straff. Ggfs. muß ich hier auch noch an der Druckstufe spielen. Mit CTD sind ja doch einige Optionen dazugekommen. Letztlich sehe ich hier aber einiges an Potenzial.
Auf meiner Tour war, im Vergleich zu einem Uphill, der einen Wechsel in den Climb Mode nötig gemacht hätte, dafür aber eine etwas verblockte Abfahrt vorhanden. Hier konnte ich dann auch den Descent Mode mal antesten, der mich sehr positiv überrascht hat. Hier stehen dann sämtliche  Fahrwerkreserven zur Verfügung und man hat ein "flauschiges" Gefühl, wenn man so bergab rollt. Das Ansprechverhalten der Federelemente begeistert mich insgesamt. Sehr schön.
Im Gelände ließ sich dann auch ein Vorteil ob der größeren Raddurchmesser feststellen. Trotz der noch etwas strafferen Fahrwerksabstimmung laufen die 27,5" Räder gefühlt doch einen Tick ruhiger, wenn´s mal ruppiger wird.

Ansonsten kommt mir die Geometrie sehr entgegen. Trotz der eher sportlichen Auslegung ist das Rad schön verspielt und wendig. Bei kurzen, steilen Anstiegen muß man halt schon auf dem Sattel nach vorn, da einem sonst das Vorderrad entgegen kommt. Hier bin ich aber auch noch das Trek gewohnt, da dies insgesamt noch etwas grösser geschnitten war und eigentlich alles mit stoischer Ruhe mitgemacht hat, ohne ein Beinchen zu heben. Dafür war es allerdings auch sehr sperrig und wenig wendig.

Die XTR schaltet wie erhofft knackig, schnell und mit wesentlich weniger Kraftaufwand als von meiner SRAM vom Trek gewöhnt. Sehr lobenswert. Auch ein Kettenschlagen ließ sich dank Shadow Plus bisher nicht feststellen. Die Technik kannte ich so bisher nicht und bin sehr begeistert davon. Die knackige Soundkulisse beim Schalten wird sicherlich auch der durch Shadow Plus erhöhten Kettenspannung geschuldet sein. Die am Canyon verbaute Schaltung kommt ohne Ganganzeige. Hier war ich bisher etwas verwöhnt und mußte mich die ersten paar Kilometer doch ein wenig daran gewöhnen, die Kette nicht die ganze Zeit quer laufen zu lassen  Aber das hat sich relativ schnell gelegt. Desweitern werde ich wohl auch noch ein paar Touren brauchen, mich an das Übersetzungsverhältnis zu gewöhnen, da das hier auch etwas anders gestrickt ist, als die SRAM am Trek. Denke, das bringt aber jedes Rad mit sich.

Zu den Bremsen muß ich noch ein Wort verlieren. Bisher bin ich mit den Elixir 9 gefahren, mit denen ich eigentlich schon immer sehr zufrieden war. Allerdings sind die neuen Trail Bremsen bisher der absolute Kracher. Bin einen Tag vor der ersten Tour ein wenig bei uns durch´s Dorf, um die Teile einzubremsen und was die an Mehr an Bremsleistung bieten ist schon überragend. Ich denke nicht, daß ich je Probleme haben werde, meine fast 100kg mit diesen Stoppern zum Halten zu bringen. Das war schon bei der Elixir 9 nicht drin.
Die Dosierbarkeit ist super, die Nicht-Trail Variante war hier für mein Empfinden wesentlich empfindlicher. Das führt nicht zuletzt dazu, daß ich bei den ersten Einbremsversuchen, unter anderem auf einem leichten Schotterweg, hin und wieder auf einem Rad mit 2 blockierenden Rädern wiederfand, weil ich aus Gewohnheit den Bremshebel einfach durch"geknallt" hab.
Denke, die blockierenden Räder, zuletzt dann meist nur noch das Hinterrad, werden sich aber sicher noch legen. Sonst wird das eine stressige Saison für die Reifen ;-).

Positiv ist mir auch der Sattel aufgefallen. Von allen bisherigen Modellen, die auf Rädern montiert oder nachträglich getauscht wurden, war keiner dabei, auf dem ich so gut gesessen habe. Hier habe ich für meinen Popo einen echten Glücksgriff getan. Auch mit "tauben Nüssen" hatte ich keinerlei Probleme. Quasi eins der besten Teile am Bike  Der Sattel ist auf der Reverb Stealth montiert. Die verrichtet noch klaglos ihren Dienst und man benutzt das Teil mittels der Remote Möglichkeit tatsächlich, obwohl es "früher" eigentlich auch nur der Griff zum Schnellspanner gewesen wäre. Der Vorteil ist natürlich, daß alles während der Fahrt läuft und die Stütze nach dem Release wieder an exakt der eingestellten Position landet. Sehr angenehm. Würde ich jetzt schon nicht mehr missen wollen.
Da ich eine faule Nuss bin und viel im Sitzen radle, auch im Gelände, bin ich mal gespannt, wie lange die Stütze im aktuellen Zustand bleibt. Man liest ja hin und wieder mal, da die Teile mit der Zeit Spiel bekommen können und dann etwas das wackeln anfangen. Mal abwarten.

Tja, abschließend bleibt nur zu sagen, dass ich glücklicherweise eine gute Entscheidung getroffen habe. Von daher kann ich euch anderen, die ihre Bikes dieses Jahr bei Canyon geordert haben nur genauso viel Spass mit den Nerve(n) wünschen, wie ich ihn auf meiner ersten Tour hatte. War eigentlich ständigst mit einem dicken Grinsen unterwegs. Die 30mm Federweg, die das Trek mehr hat, habe ich bisher noch nicht vermißt, sollte dem der Fall sein, steht es für den Notfall noch in der Garage, bis es ggfs. mein Bruder erbt, der aktuell auch auf der Suche ist.

Ist jetzt doch a wenig viel geworden, wenn trotzdem was fehlt oder Fragen sind, könnt ihr euch ja gerne mal melden.

Edit: Ein paar Bilder werden grad in mein Album hochgeladen. (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67234)

In diesem Sinne viele Grüße,
der Olli


----------



## lirasi (22. März 2014)

Danke Olli für den schönen Bericht, und gute Fahrt mit Deinem Renner


----------



## ChrisKing (22. März 2014)

@redFox 
Kannst du bitte mal ein Bild vom kompletten Rad machen? Ansicht von der Seite so wie auf der canyon Homepage


----------



## philis (23. März 2014)

hätte das Nerve AL 9.9 auch eine Reverb steal wäre das mein Rad verstehe nicht warum die 29 zoll Variante diese nicht brauchen soll und alle anderen Nerve und Spectral Varianten  haben die.

Schade scheint nicht mein Canyon Jahr zu sein, da ich grundsätzlich ein 27,5 Zoll Rad bevorzugen würde, aber mit 1,94m Körpergröße und 100cm SL ist wohl ein XL Rahmen notwendig. Und genau dieses Rad hat keine Reverb Steal, welches dringend von meinen Knien benötigt würde 

Auch schade, dass man das Reverb nicht direkt bei Canyon als Upgrade Kaufen kann....da ja jeder dieser "Bike-Typen" einer hat müsst eine Reverb doch mit minimal Aufwand auch in das 29er Bike montiert werden können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan110 (23. März 2014)

Bin zurück von der ersten Ausfahrt. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden, ich hatte allerdings auch nichts anderes erwartet. Was mir nicht gefällt und was ganz schnell geändert wird, ist die furchtbare Sattelstützenklemme. Viel zu groß und klobig. Kritik auf hohem Niveau, ich weiß.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hips (23. März 2014)

@Stefan110
Ungewöhnlich eine quick-release Sattelklemme bei einer Reverb zu verbauen! 
Tolles Bike viel Spaß damit.Welche Rahmengröße - M?


----------



## redFox (24. März 2014)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> @redFox
> Kannst du bitte mal ein Bild vom kompletten Rad machen? Ansicht von der Seite so wie auf der canyon Homepage


 
Hi, die Fotos reiche ich nach, sobald es aufhört zu schneien, und ich mich wieder raustraue 



Hips schrieb:


> @Stefan110
> Ungewöhnlich eine quick-release Sattelklemme bei einer Reverb zu verbauen!
> Tolles Bike viel Spaß damit.Welche Rahmengröße - M?


 
Japp, irgendwie schon, hilft halt nur bei dem Einsetzen im Montageständer, da man nicht am Tauchrohr der Reverb klemmen soll.

Gruß,
Olli


----------



## jogibaer72 (24. März 2014)

Ich könnte heulen, Liefertermin für mein AL 9.0 von KW 14 auf 16 verschoben


----------



## chriso27 (24. März 2014)

Ich bekomme auch ein multifunktionstuch. Verzug von KW 14 auf 16


----------



## ne0vo (24. März 2014)

Verschieben sich alle Nerves der KW14 auf 16? Ich bin leider auch betroffen (AL 8.0 in M), Letzte Woche hieß es noch alles gut :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandcanyon8 (24. März 2014)

Mein 9.0 in L Acid grey wurde von 13 auf 19 verschoben! 
Was habt ihr für Größen und welche Farbe bestellt?


----------



## chriso27 (24. März 2014)

ne0vo schrieb:


> Verschieben sich alle Nerves der KW14 auf 16? Ich bin leider auch betroffen (AL 8.0 in M), Letzte Woche hieß es noch alles gut :-(


Bei mir hieß es auch am Telefon, bei ihrem Auftrag sehen wir keine bedenken.... Ein Satz mit x , war wohl nix.


----------



## SpeedFreak (24. März 2014)

Hab auch grad das mail mit der Verschiebung des nerve AL 9.0 in black in der Gr. L von KW14 auf KW16 bekommen... ich könnt echt kotzen


----------



## bastii88 (24. März 2014)

bei mir sieht es genau so aus nerve al 9.0 hatte kw 14 dann hatte ich bei der Bestellung eine Änderung vorgenommen und hatte eine neue Rechnung mit kw 12 bekommen hatte mich schon gefreut^^ und wurde jetzt auf kw 16 verschoben.
na ja mal abwarten


----------



## Plapper (24. März 2014)

chriso27 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch ein multifunktionstuch. Verzug von KW 14 auf 16


Mein Liefertermin fürs Nerve AL 7 in M war KW 10, jetzt soll es endlich in dieser Woche gebaut werden, ob ich es aber noch diese Woche bekomme steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

redFox schrieb:


> Hi,
> Dienstag hab ich´s (das 9.0SL black ano-cyan in L) nu abgeholt und konnte am Donnerstag endlich die erste Tour fahren. Hier die ersten Eindrücke.
> 
> Kurz zur Abholung:
> ...



Sehr schöner Erfahrungsbericht! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## redFox (25. März 2014)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> @redFox
> Kannst du bitte mal ein Bild vom kompletten Rad machen? Ansicht von der Seite so wie auf der canyon Homepage



Hi ChrisKing,

habe die Fotos in der Galerie hinzugefügt.
(http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67234)

Gruß,
Olli


----------



## Magico80 (25. März 2014)

Wam am Sonntag auch das neue Nerve 9.0 ausführen. Bin voll begeistert! Das einzige was noch etwas "stört" ist die Reverb ohne Offset. Hatte bisher immer Offset gefahren. Muss da noch mit der Einstellung etwas spielen ob ich das auch so hin bekomme.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (25. März 2014)

redFox schrieb:


> Hi ChrisKing,
> 
> habe die Fotos in der Galerie hinzugefügt.
> (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67234)
> ...



Die Bilder sind klasse, aber wie groß bist du? Die Sattelstütze ist ja ewig weit draußen! Ist doch ein L Rahmen oder?


----------



## redFox (25. März 2014)

Hey,

bin 1,91 und ist ein L, ja. Das Rad hatte ich grad vom Montageständer genommen. Daher ist sie vielleicht noch etwas weit rausgezogen. Viel tiefer ist sie im "Fahrzustand" allerdings auch nicht. Passt aber eigentlich. Bin ganz andere Sattelüberhöhungen gewöhnt 

Gruß,
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandcanyon8 (25. März 2014)

Danke für die Info, demzufolge kann man das Rad weiterhin an der Sattelstütze am Montageständer befestigen. 
Bei meinen 1,86 müsste das dann doch alles passen, hatte schon Befürchtungen, dass ich zu groß bin. Schließlich soll das Rad insgesamt relativ kompakt sein oder?


----------



## redFox (25. März 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, demzufolge kann man das Rad weiterhin an der Sattelstütze am Montageständer befestigen.
> Bei meinen 1,86 müsste das dann doch alles passen, hatte schon Befürchtungen, dass ich zu groß bin. Schließlich soll das Rad insgesamt relativ kompakt sein oder?



Hi, denke, bei Deiner Grösse gibt´s dann keine Probleme, wenn Du nicht überproportional lange Beine haben solltest. Hatte die Befürchtung zuerst auch, bin aber in Koblenz gewesen. Wurde dort vermessen und hab eine Proberunde gedreht, wenn das auch nicht repräsentativ ist, da man nicht ins Gelände kann. Hat gepasst, kleiner dürfte das Rad vermutlich aber nicht sein.

Bezüglich des Montageständers ist halt wichtig, daß man das Rad am unteren Teil des Sitzrohrs klemmt, nicht am Tauchrohr. Von daher macht der Schnellspanner dann noch Sinn. Die Klemmung oben soll/kann zu Beschädigungen am der Stütze führen - laut Beschreibung.

Gruß,
Olli


----------



## ChrisKing (25. März 2014)

Sau cooles bike! Danke für die Bilder! Was hast du für eine schrittlänge?


----------



## redFox (26. März 2014)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Sau cooles bike! Danke für die Bilder! Was hast du für eine schrittlänge?



Hi, die haben bei mir eine Schrittlänge von 90cm gemessen. Theoretisch wären da noch 3 cm Luft bis zur nächsten (beim Nerve AL nicht vorhandenen) Rahmengrösse.


----------



## ChrisKing (26. März 2014)

Ich hab auch 90. dann wird die Stütze bei mir auch so weit draußen sein :/ durch das tief runtergezogene Oberrohr wirkt der Bereich Sattelrohr/Sattelstütze leider sehr lang.. das ist das einzige was mich an dem Rahmendesign etwas stört..


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (26. März 2014)

Ich hab auch 90 und das sieht schon sehr extrem aus. Probefahrt wäre schön klasse, aber leider aufgrund der Distanz unmöglich.


----------



## Magico80 (26. März 2014)

Ich hab SL92 und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Nerve in L. Sattelstütze könnte noch offset haben dann passts 100%. Überhöhung bin ich mehr gewohnt vom Renner


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (26. März 2014)

Gibt es die reverb überhaupt mit offset?


----------



## Magico80 (26. März 2014)

Nein, leider nicht. Andere Brands halt. Die CB Joplin hatte mir gut gepasst am Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandcanyon8 (26. März 2014)

An alle die das Rad schon haben, mich würde interessieren ob ich einen breiteren Reifen montieren kann. Laut Dt Swiss homepage ist die Felge dafür geeignet, die canyon MA hat mir aber gesagt, dass im Rahmen nicht genügend Platz ist!? 
Was meint ihr? Ich würde gerne für den Einsatz in den Alpen mindestens 2.3 oder gar breiter was aufziehen.


----------



## Magico80 (26. März 2014)

Ich fahr den Conti MK2 und Trail King 2,4 welche doch sehr breit daher kommen mit 60/61mm. Das Passt bei meinem Nerve. Klar ist beim 2.25er mehr Platz, aber ist ok find ich. Kann heut abend auch fotos machen wenn gewünscht.

Hier noch der Link zu meinem Reifen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/650b-trailking-oder-mk2.689038/


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (26. März 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ich fahr den Conti MK2 und Trail King 2,4 welche doch sehr breit daher kommen mit 60/61mm. Das Passt bei meinem Nerve. Klar ist beim 2.25er mehr Platz, aber ist ok find ich. Kann heut abend auch fotos machen wenn gewünscht.
> 
> Hier noch der Link zu meinem Reifen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/650b-trailking-oder-mk2.689038/



Das hört sich doch super an!! 
Bilder wären natürlich noch hervorragen ;-) Vielen Dank


----------



## sorny (26. März 2014)

Welche Pedale habt ihr für euer Nerve geplant?
Clicks oder Platform?


----------



## malmo (26. März 2014)

hab platform Pedale von Shimano dran...


----------



## Magico80 (26. März 2014)

Klickies..ich fahr nur Klickies am Renner, Am Stadtrad und am MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (26. März 2014)

Hier noch die Fotos. Vorne Tk2.4 hinten mk2 2.4. Hinten ist schon wenig Platz. Aber geht schon. Die Fotos täuschen leicht. An der oberen Strebe passt noch mein kleiner Finger dazwischen. Unten nicht mehr. Seitlich ist noch genug platz.

Ich seh gerade, die Bilder sind Mist...Smartphonemüll...ich mach kurz neue mit der Komaktknipse

So, neue Bilder.





 


 

 


 



 
Gesendet mit meinem supergeilen Schmardfon


----------



## redFox (27. März 2014)

Ebenfalls mit Klickies unterwegs. Macht der Gewohnheit...

Hat jemand Ergahrung, wie empfindlich die anodisierung ist ? Nach Studie der Canyon Seite hab ich fast Angst, das Teil in meinen Dachträger zu spannen, ohne dass die Decals flöten gehen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CariocaRio (27. März 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> Welche Pedale habt ihr für euer Nerve geplant?
> Clicks oder Platform?



Ich hab Platform Pedale, Sixpack Icon. Kann ich nur empfehlen insofern man keine Klickies ranmachen will.

Zwecks meiner defekten Federgabel bei Auslieferung... hatte die nun bei Toxoholics. Die haben mir bestätigt, dass meine Gabel hinüber ist und innerhalb 5 Tagen zurück geschickt. Luftschaft und SKF Dichtung waren defekt. Schade, dass weder Fox noch Canyon das merkt bei Auslieferung (insofern Schaden nicht durch Transport entstanden ist). Das war mir als Laie sofort aufgefallen, dass Gabel nicht richtig funktioniert. Eine komplette Endkontrolle gibt es wohl nicht bei beiden...


----------



## redFox (27. März 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Aber geht schon. Die Fotos täuschen leicht. An der oberen Strebe passt noch mein kleiner Finger dazwischen. Unten nicht mehr. Seitlich ist noch genug platz.



Hi, keine Angst, Dir den Rahmen zu versauen ? Bei meinem ersten Fully hatte ich Fat Albert´s montiert und nach einer Saison war der Hinterbau an der Stelle ziemlich abgeschliffen, an der die Aussenkante des Reifens lang lief.


----------



## Magico80 (28. März 2014)

Warum angeschliffen? Ich habe nirgends Kontakt von Reifen zu Rahmen? Da ist unten an der strebe mind. 1cm Platz, an den anderen Stellen deutlich mehr. an der unteren Strebe werde ich sicherheitshalber nen selbst gebauten Marsh Guard einbauen (Schnellhefterrücken, ist sehr dünn) der auch den Umwerfer vor Dreck schützt. Aber sonst habe ich an keiner Stelle Bedenken. Und ich fahre selten im Dauermatsch.


----------



## redFox (28. März 2014)

Hey, das mit dem Schnellhefterrücken für den Umwerfer werde ich vorsorglich auch mal testen. Beim Trek hat sich der im Reifen festgesetzte Dreck dann teilweise im Umwerfer gesammelt und in der Folge die Kette, Schaltung etc. versifft.

Hatte mich vielleicht etwas extrem ausgedrückt. Kontakt hatte der Reifen bei meinem alten Bike nicht, war aber auch kein Platz mehr für nen kleinen Finger. Da ich im Winter auch unterwegs war, hat das dann am Ende doch zu etwas Farbabrieb bis auf´s Alu runter geführt.


----------



## Magico80 (28. März 2014)

Was auch noch ne Idee ist: gutes Gewebeband um den Holm um den Lack zu schützen.

Aber im Grunde genommen ist mir ein wenig Farbabrieb bei einem Gebrauchsgegenstand wie MTB schnuppe. Das Ding soll Spaß machen. Solange das nicht das Alu und somit Funktion beeinträchtigt ist mir das wurscht.


----------



## Plapper (28. März 2014)

Hi Leute,

gestern habe ich nach vier Wochen Verzögerung endlich eine E-Mail bekommen das das Bike fertig ist. Aber einen Termin zum abholen habe ich immer noch nicht bekommen. Wie lange hat das den so bei euch gedauert?

Gruß, Plapper


----------



## SpeedFreak (28. März 2014)

@redFox : Sag mal, funktioniert das halbwegs gut mit einem "normalen" Flasdchenhalter oder sollte man besser zu einem mit seitlicher Öffnung greifen? Schaut auf den Bildern in deiner Galerie etwas eng aus...


----------



## redFox (28. März 2014)

Es geht, sagt ich mal. Hab da beim bestellen nicht drauf geachtet. Wenn ich  regelmäßig "Flaschenkind" wäre, würde ich im Nachhinein nen seitlichen nehmen.

Fahre meist mit Rucksack und nehm auf kleinen Touren auch ne kleinere Flasche mit. Die auf den Fotos war ein Geschenk von Canyon. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redFox (28. März 2014)

Plapper schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> gestern habe ich nach vier Wochen Verzögerung endlich eine E-Mail bekommen das das Bike fertig ist. Aber einen Termin zum abholen habe ich immer noch nicht bekommen. Wie lange hat das den so bei euch gedauert?
> 
> Gruß, Plapper



Hey, bei mir kam einen Tag später die Mail, in der der Link zur Abholterminplanung enthalten war.
Gruß, 
Olli


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plapper (28. März 2014)

redFox schrieb:


> Hey, bei mir kam einen Tag später die Mail, in der der Link zur Abholterminplanung enthalten war.
> Gruß,
> Olli
> 
> ...


Dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Plapper (29. März 2014)

Gruß,
Olli


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Ja genau so isses habe gerade meinen Termin bekommen.


----------



## Valyrias (1. April 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen 

Bin neu hier in der Bike Community und auch eher Anfänger im Bereich MTB.
Früher eher sporadisch mit einem Hardtail gefahren,aber nie mit größeren Ambitionen.
Möchte jetzt aber mehr machen und habe mir erstmal ein vernünftiges Bike geordert.
Das Nerve AL 7.0. (Lieferzeit momentan noch KW 17)
Denke damit werde ich erstmal viel Spaß haben und es wird ein guter Begleiter für die nächsten Jahre sein.

Bye
Christian


----------



## redFox (1. April 2014)

Hey Christian,

willkommen und viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Nerve. Ist ja nicht mehr allzu lange. Denke, da hast Du auf jeden Fall ein Bike mit breitem Einsatzbereich, selbst, wenn Du irgendwann sogar mal nen Marathon angehen möchtest.

Gruß,
Olli


----------



## XR-Kalle (2. April 2014)

Moin Leute, ich muss noch mal "Nerv" - en... 

... mein Nerve 9.0 kommt die Tage und ich will es auf jeden Fall sofort auf schlauchlos umrüsten. Bei den verbauten Felgen (DT Swiss ONE XM 1501 Splint) soll je ein Tubeless ready Felgenband dabei sein(kann das jemand bestätigen?) ... brauche ich dann trotzdem noch dieses yello Tape zum abdichten der Felge oder reicht dafür das besagte Felgenband?

Danke und Gruß
Jens


----------



## Magico80 (2. April 2014)

Nein, meine Spline waren schon abgedichtet. Die Schläuche die im Nerve drin sind waren die Schwalbe Light..auch nicht schlecht um die als Ersatzschlauch mit zu führen.

Ich brauchte bei meinen XM1501 nur noch Milch und ein Ventil. Je nach dem welchen Reifen Du drauf machen willst, brauchst Du eventuell noch ein Rimstrip.

Ich hab mit meinem 9.0 jetzt schon 3 touren gefahren...voll geil...! Das Grün der Lady Version find ich ganz geil und passend dazu nun mein neues Trikot von Zimtstern "Randal" 

Auch mein 780er Lenker macht sich am Nerve besser finde ich und der Mountainking 2.4 hinten sowie Trailking 2.4 vorne bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. Sieht aber krass aus so ein breiter Reifen. ;-)

Bilder schiess ich die Tage noch nach.


----------



## XR-Kalle (2. April 2014)

Sehr cool... waren die Schlauchlosventile denn nicht dabei? Wozu dient der Rimstrip?


----------



## Magico80 (2. April 2014)

Je nach Felge und reifenkombi bekommst den Reifen nicht aufs felgenhorn drauf damit er dicht ist alleine vom Luftdruck. Liegt oft an den Knickstellen vom Falten. Da ist der Rimstrip auch ne Montagehilfe zum abdichten. Meist hilft es aber, den Reifen 1-3 tage mit Schlauch montiert stehen zu lassen ehe man tubeless versucht.

Nein, original wird das Laufrad nur mit Schläuchen ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XR-Kalle (2. April 2014)

Danke für die Erklärung,würdest Du mir netter weise den Link zu Deinen georderten Schlauchlosventilen schicken oder wenigstens den Typ nennen  ? Muss ich, bis auf den Ventildurchmesser,  noch auf irgend etwas achten? 
Tausend Dank 
Jens


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (2. April 2014)

Am besten hier posten, mich interessiert es auch. Danke


----------



## Magico80 (2. April 2014)

Ich hab die normalen von NoTubes. Milch hab ich auch von Notubes die große Flasche


----------



## redFox (2. April 2014)

Hey,

bei mir waren die Ventile in der Tüte mit dem Kleinzeug und den Anleitungen für die Anbauteile mit drin.

Gruß,
Olli


----------



## bastii88 (2. April 2014)

*XR-Kalle* wann hast du den deine 9.0 bestellt und in welcher größe ?


----------



## XR-Kalle (2. April 2014)

Ok, ich danke Euch... dann warte ich doch lieber, ob die Ventile nicht auch bei mir dabei sind. 

@basti 
bestellt 2.kw in Gr. S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastii88 (2. April 2014)

ok danke  dann muss ich wohl noch ein bischen warten


----------



## Magico80 (2. April 2014)

redFox schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bei mir waren die Ventile in der Tüte mit dem Kleinzeug und den Anleitungen für die Anbauteile mit drin.
> 
> ...



Du hast ja auch das SL. ;-) Bei 700Euro Aufpreis zu meinem 9.0 darf man auch ein paar Ventile erwarten dürfen. :-D


----------



## Plapper (2. April 2014)

Hi Leute,

heute war ich mein Nerve in Koblenz abholen und muß sagen das es jede Minute wert war zu warten. 

Plapper


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (3. April 2014)

Hätte mal eine Frage an alle die ein 9.0 aufwärts gekauft haben. Bei mir hat die reverb oben am Übergang zum Sattel leichtes Spiel! Also nicht der Sattel selbst, sondern der obere Teil der Sattelstütze. Keine Ahnung wie sich das beheben lässt. Hat das sonst auch jemand beobachtet?


----------



## redFox (3. April 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Hat das sonst auch jemand beobachtet?



Bei mir kein Spiel bisher. Gruß, Olli


----------



## Magico80 (3. April 2014)

Bei mir auch nicht. vielleicht mal die Schrauben fest ziehen? ;-D

Oder meinst Du das leichte seitliche Spiel der Reverb wenn man sie dreht?


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (3. April 2014)

Nein der Sattel kippelt leicht, aber unten ist das Rohr Bomben fest? 
Sattelschrauben sind fixiert ;-)


----------



## holgiduke (3. April 2014)

Das leichte Spiel beim Drehen hat meine Reverb Stealth auch, aber ich denke, das ist normal, oder?


----------



## bastii88 (3. April 2014)

so mein nerve wurde heute an dhl übergeben


----------



## Gor-Don (3. April 2014)

Hej Leute,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mit dem MTB beginnen. Früher war ich viel unterwegs auf dem Rad, auch Motorrad (Enduro) - die Zeiten als Student haben den Geldhahn dann immer weiter zugedreht, Auslandssemester usw wollten auch bezahlt werden. Mittlerweile stehe ich an einer neuen Stelle des Studiums, es geht dem Ende zu, Ich habe wieder mehr Zeit - und, am wichtigsten in diesem Zusammenhang: Geld.

Seit 1-2 Jahren bin ich sporadisch am suchen, nach MTB. Derzeit fahre ich ein ~30 Jahre altes Rennrad (kein Fixie, oh gott, bloß nicht!), mit Freude stelle ich fest, dass es sogar geländegängig ist. Jedoch soll es nur noch als Uni-ZuHause Kutsche herhalten und für gelegentliche Ausflüge ins Umland.

Meine Frage an genau dieser Stelle im Forum ist nun bzgl. des Nerve AL (27,5). Es ist zur Zeit mein absoluter liebling, was das Design und auch das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis angeht. Die Verbdingung zwischen oberrohr und Sitzstrebe habe ich in der Form noch nicht gesehen - und als Maschinenbauer mit Vertiefungsrichtung Konstruktion unterliege ich bei dieser eleganten Mechanik schon einem gewissen fetisch... ;-)

Aus finanziellen Gründen würde ich momentan eben zum 6.0 tendieren. Wie ich hier sehe, hat sich das aber noch keiner von euch bestellt/erhalten. Gibt es gute Gründe, die gegen das 6.0 sprechen (rot-grau)? Ich weiß, die Bremsen könnte man mal gegen bessere tauschen, wenn man dann doch noch was verbessern möchte. aber sonst?

Ich freu mich auf eine Antwort und wünsch den anderen viel spaß mit ihren neuen traumbikes!
Gordon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandcanyon8 (3. April 2014)

Ich hab das 9.0 jetzt seit 2 Tagen und kann nur sagen das Teil geht wie eine Rakete! 
Zum 6.0 weiß ich leider nichts aber der Rahmen ist ja der selbe und der ist von Gewicht und Steifigkeit ziemlich konkurrenzlos in der Preisklasse! 
In der neuen bike findest auch einen test zum 9.0
Gruß


----------



## soulwave (4. April 2014)

Ich liebäugel auch mit den 6.0. Ich sehe das 6.0 für mich als Rahmen-Set. Hätte gerne eine RockShox Gabel bzw. eigentlich beide Federelemente von RS, Sram-Schaltung und keine System-Laufräder. Da ist das 6.0 für mich halt die beste Variante. Zumal ich noch paar Teile habe. Hinzu kommt das ähnliche Rahmen bei anderen Herstellern gerne erst ab 1900 Euro angeboten werden.
Mit dem 6.0 kann ich sofort nach Lieferung fahren und hab fahrbereites Bike, falls Komponenten die getauscht werden sollen, Lieferzeit haben. Und die Shimano-Teile aus der 300/500er Reihe sind haltbar und ausreichend funktionell. Halt aber schwerer und nicht ganz so knackig und/oder präzise in der Bedienung. Bei einen MTB sind auch viele Komponenten Verschleißteile oder werden kaputt gemacht (von wem auch immer, Fahrer, Ast, Felsen,...) und dann kann man auf Teile aus höheren Serien zurückgreifen. 
Was ich kontrollieren oder mich vorher informieren würde ist, ob der Freilaufkörper aus Alu ist. Falls das der Fall ist, würde ich umgehend die Kassette gegen eine entsprechende wechseln. Alternativ kann bzw sollte man auch schauen was der Freilaufkörper kostet. Das kann günstiger sein als eine neue Kassette.
Sonst finde ich das alle Modell der Reihe Nerve AL gute Zusammenstellungen sind und ein höhere Modellnummer sich auch lohnt bzw zum Preis passen.

Was man tauschen muss? Für mich neben Alu-Freilauf (?) vs Stahl-Kassette, Sattel und Griffe. 
Meine Erfahrung mit den günstigen Serien von Shimano sind durchweg positiv. Kann man alles fahren und auch richtig Spass damit haben. Deinen Änderungsbedarf wirst du dir dann selbst erfahren.


----------



## jogibaer72 (4. April 2014)

Die letzte Etappe startet!!!! Mein Nerve AL 9.0 (M / black) wird zusammengestellt.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (4. April 2014)

Man sagt ja Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude, muss sagen hier ist fahren mit dem nerve noch besser


----------



## SpeedFreak (4. April 2014)

jogibaer72 schrieb:


> Die letzte Etappe startet!!!! Mein Nerve AL 9.0 (M / black) wird zusammengestellt.


welchen Liefertermin hattest du?


----------



## jogibaer72 (4. April 2014)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> welchen Liefertermin hattest du?


Liefertermin war KW 14, wurde aber eigentlich auf KW 16 verschoben.


----------



## SpeedFreak (4. April 2014)

hmm, das macht mir auch irgendwie Hoffnung meines auch vor KW16 zu bekommen... Mal schauen...


----------



## SpeedFreak (4. April 2014)

habe gerade eben die Versandbestätigung erhalten ))


----------



## CariocaRio (4. April 2014)

Gor-Don schrieb:


> Hej Leute,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mit dem MTB beginnen. Früher war ich viel unterwegs auf dem Rad, auch Motorrad (Enduro) - die Zeiten als Student haben den Geldhahn dann immer weiter zugedreht, Auslandssemester usw wollten auch bezahlt werden. Mittlerweile stehe ich an einer neuen Stelle des Studiums, es geht dem Ende zu, Ich habe wieder mehr Zeit - und, am wichtigsten in diesem Zusammenhang: Geld.
> 
> ...



Hi Gordon,
ich kann nur sagen, mit dem 6er machst du auch nichts falsch, denn wie schon Vorgänger beschrieben haben, der Rahmen ist der selbe an allen Versionen. Noch dazu kommt, dass ich die Reba sogar gleichwertig oder besser finde wie die Fox Gabeln. Ich habe das 7er und die Fox Gabel finde ich nicht so gut wie meine Reba am anderen Rad. Klar sind beim 6er andere Sachen nicht so gut wie Laufräder oder die Kurbel/Bremse, aber Sattel und Griffe sollte man eh persönlich wählen, wäre dazu nicht bereit Ergon Aufpreise zu zahlen die mir dann eventl. nicht mal passen. Der Sattel ist mit das wichtigste am Rad und da habe ich meinen allerwertesten vermessen lassen und entsprechend nen Sattel nach der Grösse gekauft (SQLab).
Was du natürlich bedenken musst, du hast vorne erst ab dem 8er ne Steckachse, 6er und 7er haben 9mm Schnellspanner vorne. Muss nicht schlechter sein, aber wenn du Auf- oder Umrüsten solltest, müsstest du das beachten. 
Der Rest kann ja alles nach und nach dazu kommen, wenn du finanziell das gerade nicht anderes hinbekommst. Aber so wie es da steht, ist es erstmal nicht schlecht und für 1400 Euro bekommst du nur schwer was besseres. Das gute an dem Rad ist das Fahrgefühl, die Parts finde ich erstmal Nebensache. Die Verrecken sicherlich nicht gleich wenn du das Rad dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend fährst.
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CariocaRio (4. April 2014)

übrigens... irgendeiner hatte nach Lackqualität gefragt. Da muss ich leider sagen, die deep ano black version schaut zwar vom Lack in real gut aus, aber halten tuts nicht viel. Habe seitlich schon den ersten leichten Kratzer drinne, und das nur bei leichtem Steinschlag.
Schade, die Lackquali ist nicht so berauschend. Auch sieht man jeden noch so kleinen Schmutz. War bei meinem alten schwarzen Canyon irgendwie nicht so...


----------



## XR-Kalle (4. April 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch das SL. ;-) Bei 700Euro Aufpreis zu meinem 9.0 darf man auch ein paar Ventile erwarten dürfen. :-D



Nachdem ich das gelesen hatte, hab ich mir gleich ein paar Schlauchlosventile gekauft... eben schraub ich dann mein gestern geliefertes 9.0 zusammen, sind da doch tatsächlich 4 Ventile dabei.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (4. April 2014)

Eigenartig, bei mir waren auch keine dabei :-(


----------



## Magico80 (4. April 2014)

XR-Kalle schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das gelesen hatte, hab ich mir gleich ein paar Schlauchlosventile gekauft... eben schraub ich dann mein gestern geliefertes 9.0 zusammen, sind da doch tatsächlich 4 Ventile dabei.


Wo waren die bei Dir genau drin?


----------



## XR-Kalle (4. April 2014)

In dem Netz/Beutel, wo unter anderem auch die Reflektoren drin waren... 

Kann mir einer der leichten Zwerge mal ein paar Vergleichsdaten zum eingestellten Sag nennen? Da ich das zum ersten Mal gemacht habe bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher... 
Ich wiege 70kg und habe bei 20%sag vorne 85 und hinten 140psi rein machen müssen... 

Danke und Gruß 
Jens


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (4. April 2014)

Netz /Beutel? Reflektoren? 
Oh man, ich bin Opfer einer Retoure geworden, prinzipiell wäre es mir ja egal aber scheint so als würde bei mir das Zubehör fehlen! Was war denn sonst noch alles dabei?

Habt ihr eigentlich wie im Handbuch beschrieben eine CD von Fox beiliegend? Fehlt bei mir nämlich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XR-Kalle (4. April 2014)

Das wichtigste aus dem Beutel sind eigentlich die Ventile und das Entlüftungskit für die Reverb (zwei Spritzen mit Schlauch +Hydraulik - Öl... ansonsten fast nur noch Anleitungen für den verbauten Kram, den man sich aber auch hätte sparen können, da nicht in deutscher Sprache.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (4. April 2014)

Entlüftungskit hab ich  und die Dämpfer Pumpe, was sind das für Reflektoren? 
Habt ihr eine CD von Fox? 
Waren bei euch die Dt Swiss Laufräder mit so Etiketten versehen? Die lagen bei mir nämlich aufgerissen im Karton.


----------



## XR-Kalle (4. April 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Entlüftungskit hab ich  und die Dämpfer Pumpe, was sind das für Reflektoren?
> Habt ihr eine CD von Fox?
> Waren bei euch die Dt Swiss Laufräder mit so Etiketten versehen? Die lagen bei mir nämlich aufgerissen im Karton.


Reflektoren für die Speichen, vorne und hinten...für den Straßenverkehr. Etiketten hatte ich auch, waren auch in dem Beutel.


----------



## XR-Kalle (4. April 2014)

CD war auch dabei...


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (4. April 2014)

Das beste ist ja, die Checkliste wo unten eingetragen ist welches Rad geprüfte wurde, leider bei mir ein nerve 8.0 anstelle meines 9.0 und ist auch ne andere Seriennummer eingetragen :-/


----------



## Hips (4. April 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Entlüftungskit hab ich  und die Dämpfer Pumpe, was sind das für Reflektoren?


Die Reflektoren, nehme ich an, wirst du nicht vermissen! 





(Quelle: http://www.foromtb.com/threads/canyon-spectral-al-27-5-650b.1094514/page-54#post-19687257)


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (4. April 2014)

Danke für das Bild, klar dir Reflektoren sind mir eigentlich schnuppe aber die Ventile hätte ich schon brauchen können. 
Ansonsten muss ich schon sagen, dass ich bei einem bike für 2600 Euro bisschen was anderes erwarte!


----------



## Hips (4. April 2014)

@Grandcanyon8 
Ich würde einfach mal Canyon freundlich anschreiben und auflisten was dir alles fehlt.
Eventuell noch ein Bild anhängen, dass die Seriennummer aus der Checkliste nicht zur Rahmennummer passt, denn das sollte wirklich nicht sein.

Da springt sicher eine Lösung bei raus!


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (4. April 2014)

Werde ich jetzt auch machen, telefonisch hab ich es ja schon versucht. Würde auf einen Rückruf verwiesen, der leider ausgeblieben ist. Was solls die haben sicher gerade Stress und ich bin ja grundsätzlich mit dem bike zufrieden.


----------



## Rucksim (4. April 2014)

Hi,

hat einer schon das Nerve 8.0? Gibt es Kritik zur Elixir5 oder läuft sie klaglos (Schleifen/Quitschen/Klingeln)?

Außerdem würde ich gerne eine Reverb Stealth nachrüsten, der Rahmen müsste ja im Sattelrohr eine Bohrung haben um die Leitung nach außen zu führen, oder?

Gruß

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jogibaer72 (4. April 2014)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> habe gerade eben die Versandbestätigung erhalten ))


Da freue ich mich für dich!


----------



## jogibaer72 (4. April 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Man sagt ja Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude, muss sagen hier ist fahren mit dem nerve noch besser


Ja die Vorfreude war riesig, wurde aber kurz darauf getrübt, da bei meinem Auto die Öldruckanzeige aufleuchtete. Ölstand ist ausreichend....also ist etwas anderes defekt. Kurz um, ich werde wieder Euronen los


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (4. April 2014)

Für was brauchst auch noch ein Auto, burn fat not oil


----------



## jogibaer72 (4. April 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Für was brauchst auch noch ein Auto, burn fat not oil


Grundsätzlich hast du recht, aber der Heimweg nach einem Nachtdienst wäre schon hart.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (4. April 2014)

Versteh ich schon, bin leider selbst auch nicht konsequent genug.


----------



## Thomas R. (5. April 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat einer schon das Nerve 8.0? Gibt es Kritik zur Elixir5 oder läuft sie klaglos (Schleifen/Quitschen/Klingeln)?
> 
> ...


Ja, die Bohrung für die Stealth ist vorhanden.
Mit den Elixir bin ich recht zufrieden. Nichts quietscht, es bremst super... Ist allerdings auch mein erstes Bike mit Scheibenbremse.... Ein direkter Vergleich mir einer XT wäre trotzdem mal interessant. Vielleich baue ich eine mal spasseshalber dran. Die Elixir 5 sieht sehr gut aus! 
Insgesamt fährt sich das Rad super, wenn es auch unglaublich gemütlich in der haltung erscheint. Mein 92er Merlin, das ich bisher gefahren bin, war da deutlich sportlicher. Aber ans Bequeme gewöhnt man sich ja schnell. Selbst an den fast 20 cm breiteren Lenker.... Es braucht aber deutlich mehr Platz zwischen den Bäumen, so dass bei den modernen MTB Gepflogenheiten die 2 Meter Regel fast Sinn macht.


----------



## Valyrias (5. April 2014)

Hallo 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob in die Rahmengröße M ein normaler Flaschenhalter und eine SIGG 0,75er Flasche reinpasst?
Bekommt man wenn ja die Flasche noch vernünftig raus,oder sollte ich lieber einen Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Funktion kaufen.

Bye
Christian


----------



## Magico80 (5. April 2014)

Ich hatte vorher die Elixier5 und fahr jetzt die XT. Die XT ist schon ruhiger und packt besser zu, mit der Elixier5 war ich am Copperhead aber durchaus sehr zufrieden.


----------



## philis (5. April 2014)

wie schwer ist es eine Reverb in das Nerve AL 29 einzubauen? und die Leitungen möglich professionell zu verlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## revilo-7 (5. April 2014)

Bin nach wie vor begeistert


----------



## mAs04 (5. April 2014)

Und wie bist du zufrieden mit dem 8.0 ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## malmo (5. April 2014)

Valyrias schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob in die Rahmengröße M ein normaler Flaschenhalter und eine SIGG 0,75er Flasche reinpasst?
> Bekommt man wenn ja die Flasche noch vernünftig raus,oder sollte ich lieber einen Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Funktion kaufen.
> ...



Ich hab ne 0,75l-SKS-Flasche. Reinpassen tut sie, allerdings ist das Rein- und Rausnehmen während der Fahrt nicht so praktisch, so gehts zumindest mir..Habe bei der Abholung in Koblenz aber gleich ne kleine Canyon-Flasche dazubekommen, die mir für die übliche Feierabend-Tour ausreicht.

Die Flasche in dem Bild von revilo-Z sieht auch nach ner 0,75er aus, wie gesagt, reinpassen tut sie, verwenden is bissl umständlich!


----------



## revilo-7 (5. April 2014)

malmo schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 0,75l-SKS-Flasche. Reinpassen tut sie, allerdings ist das Rein- und Rausnehmen während der Fahrt nicht so praktisch, so gehts zumindest mir..Habe bei der Abholung in Koblenz aber gleich ne kleine Canyon-Flasche dazubekommen, die mir für die übliche Feierabend-Tour ausreicht.
> 
> Die Flasche in dem Bild von revilo-Z sieht auch nach ner 0,75er aus, wie gesagt, reinpassen tut sie, verwenden is bissl umständlich!



Ist eine 0,7er. Ist vom rein- / rausnehmen kein Problem..
Die hier passt auch gut rein:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ill-bottle-race-edition-610ml-34943/wg_id-351


----------



## revilo-7 (5. April 2014)

mAs04 schrieb:


> Und wie bist du zufrieden mit dem 8.0 ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Bin wie gesagt sehr zufrieden. Das Fahrwerk ist einfach top. Bergauf wippt es kaum und bergab läufts richtig fluffig im descend mode 
Eine Reverb Stealth werde ich evtl. noch nachrüsten. Vielleicht gibts ja mal ein Angebot unter 270 euro.. 

Zu den Exilir 5 Bremsen: Bis jetzt kein Quietschen / Rasseln und die Bremsleistung ist auch top 
Hatte vorher auch Bedenken, da man in den meisten Foren liest das die Probleme machen. Ich vermute Avid hat hier nachgebessert.


----------



## Valyrias (6. April 2014)

Guten Morgen 

@malmo & revilo-7

Danke für die Info.
Habe mir jetzt noch den Canyon Flaschenhalter in weiss dazu bestellt.
Denke der passt optisch auch perfekt zum 7.0er.

Bye
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon01 (6. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Erfahrungsbericht!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk





Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Erfahrungsbericht!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


Ein sehr schöner Bericht!
Betreffend Sattelstütze. Ja, das Lager der Reverb Fahrer ist gespalten ;-) Hatte selbst mal eine und ist das Bauteil, dass ich im hohen Bogen auf den Müll geworfen habe. 
Fahr seitdem eine Thomson Elite Dropper Seat Post. Ist das Beste, was ich jemals unter dem Hintern hatte. Ein simpler Seilzug nach Hinten. Der Funktioniert immer. Kein Spiel, kein Wackeln, passt. War ein Tip eines ehemaligen Rennsportmechanikers als ich ihm mit den tausend Problemen diversester Sattelstützen im Ohr lag. 
Zum Thema Bremsleitungen im Rahmen: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist zwar gering...aber glaub mir...Bremsflüssigkeit, die aus einer gerissenen Druckleitung im Rahmen verleibt...das bekommst nicht mehr raus. Selbst wenn die Leitung ausserhalb des Rahmens reißt ist es keine Freude eine solche Leitung, wenn auch zum Entnehmen provisorisch abgedichtet, durch den Rahmen zu ziehen. Denn Bremsflüssigkeit hat die Eigenschaft Materialien anzugreifen. Gummi, Kunstoff, Lack und beschleunigt auch die Korrosion von Metall. Ein "schöner" Cocktail, den ich weder an der Rohe-Innenwandung des Rahmens noch auf den Innenverlegten Schaltzügen haben wollte 
Viel Freude Weiterhin mit dem tollen Kauf! 
Grüsse Christian


----------



## Rucksim (6. April 2014)

Thomas R. schrieb:


> Ja, die Bohrung für die Stealth ist vorhanden.
> Mit den Elixir bin ich recht zufrieden. Nichts quietscht, es bremst super... Ist allerdings auch mein erstes Bike mit Scheibenbremse.... Ein direkter Vergleich mir einer XT wäre trotzdem mal interessant. Vielleich baue ich eine mal spasseshalber dran. Die Elixir 5 sieht sehr gut aus!
> Insgesamt fährt sich das Rad super, wenn es auch unglaublich gemütlich in der haltung erscheint. Mein 92er Merlin, das ich bisher gefahren bin, war da deutlich sportlicher. Aber ans Bequeme gewöhnt man sich ja schnell. Selbst an den fast 20 cm breiteren Lenker.... Es braucht aber deutlich mehr Platz zwischen den Bäumen, so dass bei den modernen MTB Gepflogenheiten die 2 Meter Regel fast Sinn macht.



Danke, meine Freundin hat sich das Nerve 8.0W (W, wegen Sattel und kürzerer Lieferzeit) jetzt in S bestellt. Hoffe die Reverb 125 von meinem Bike passt rein.


----------



## bastii88 (7. April 2014)

so mein nerve ist endlich da heute angekommen fährt sich super.
hab es mal auf der personen wage gewogen 12.6 kg mit shimano saint und fahrrad computer also auch wenn die wage nicht 100% ist kommt das ja gut hin.


----------



## mAs04 (7. April 2014)

Hat sich bei dir der Liefertermin verzögert oder kam es "pünktlich" 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastii88 (7. April 2014)

kam pünktlich


----------



## sorny (7. April 2014)

Wo liegt denn jetzt eigentlich wirklich der (technische) Unterschied zw. Nerve und Spectral? Grundlegend nur in der Rahmengeo?


----------



## redFox (8. April 2014)

Valyrias schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> @malmo & revilo-7
> 
> ...



Hi Christian,
hatte mir den Canyon Cage SF in schwarz geordert und dazu beim Abholen die 0,75l Flasche geschenkt bekommen. War am WE dann mal damit unterwegs, nachdem ich bisher mit Rucksack getourt bin. Klappt super. Der Flaschenhalter ist flexibel, das macht das entnehmen der Flasche einfach.
Bei nem massiven Halter gehe ich aber davon aus, daß man mindestens mit den großen Flaschen Probleme haben wird, die "entspannt" daraus zu bekommen.
Gruß,
Olli



sorny schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn jetzt eigentlich wirklich der (technische) Unterschied zw. Nerve und Spectral? Grundlegend nur in der Rahmengeo?



Hi,
Im wesentlichen denke ich, dass der Federweg die grösste Rolle spielt. Das Nerve würde ich jetzt mehr als ein Marathontauglicheres AllMountain einstufen. Das hat ja "nur" 120mm Federweg, während die AM´s ja meist so um die 150mm liegen - das Spectral bei 140mm.
Gruß,
Olli


----------



## Valyrias (8. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

 Danke für die Info redFox.

Würde gerne noch wissen ob die Sattelklemme beim 7.0er die gleiche Farbe hat wie der Cane Creek Steuersatz.
Auf ein paar Photos sieht die Klemme eher dunkelblau aus und nicht hellblau.

Bye
Christian


----------



## mAs04 (8. April 2014)

Kann mir jmd. sagen wann man genau bescheid bekommt wann das Bike zusammen gebaut wird und wann geliefert.

Danke


----------



## Thomas R. (8. April 2014)

Ich bekam mittags eine Mail, dass das Rad vorbereitet würde. 24 Stunden später kam die Nachricht über die Übergabe in den Versand an DHL. Am nächsten Morgen war es da (Ziel: Neumünster Schleswig-Holstein). 
Geplanter Liefertermin war Woche 11. Donnerstags in jener Woche war es da!

Fazit bei mir: Perfektes Timing und super Logistik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas R. (8. April 2014)

Valyrias schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Danke für die Info redFox.
> 
> ...



Die Farbe ist nahezu identisch. Allerdings ist die Klemme gestrahlt und matt. Der Steuersatz ist poliert und eher glänzend.


----------



## Valyrias (9. April 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Danke für die Info Thomas.

Bye
Christian


----------



## chriso27 (9. April 2014)

Mein 8.0er kam endlich gestern an ursprünglicher liefertermin war KW14 dann auf KW16 verschoben und jetzt kam es doch gestern!
Nachdem ich es gestern aufgebaut hatte , habe ich gleich eine kleine Test fahrt gemacht. Und es fährt sich echt gut!!  Vor allem die Laufräder laufen butterweich. Ein Traum Der breite Lenker war etwas ungewohnt aber nicht störend.
Was mich positiv überrascht hat war, dass bei mir keine querverstrebung zwischen oberrohr und sattelrohr gibt. Bei Größe S ist das wohl nicht notwendig...
Die Größe S passt mir persönlich gut. Dürfte aber definitiv nicht kleiner sein.
Zum Vergleich für andere:
Schrittlänge: 78
Torsolänge: 64
Armlänge: 60

Werde gleich auch noch ein paar Bilder hochladen.

Ps. Ein multifunktionshandtuch war entgegen der Versprechung leider nicht dabei. Jaja, aber dafür kam es auch eine Woche früher...


----------



## mAs04 (9. April 2014)

Ja das ist bei größe s ohne querverstrebung. Ist nur verschweißt bei xs ist gar nichts. Habe auch S bestellt und mir wäre es lieber mit der strebe rein optisch....schade

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chriso27 (9. April 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder von mir:

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67635


----------



## chriso27 (9. April 2014)

mAs04 schrieb:


> Ja das ist bei größe s ohne querverstrebung. Ist nur verschweißt bei xs ist gar nichts. Habe auch S bestellt und mir wäre es lieber mit der strebe rein optisch....schade
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


 
Ich finde ohne schicker, ist aber wie so oft geschmackssache...

Ist die vordere steckachse bei dir auf der Gewindeseite auch offen? Siehe Bilder bei mir. 
Ich hätte da jetzt eine Abdeckung erwartet.


----------



## mAs04 (9. April 2014)

Hab meins leider noch nicht. Das mit der strebe habe ich vom testen in Koblenz

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mAs04 (9. April 2014)

chriso27 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von mir:
> 
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67635



Ist der aufkleber auf bild 2 "Standard"

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chriso27 (9. April 2014)

Nene, wollte es etwas individualisierrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mAs04 (9. April 2014)

Schaut gut aus 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chriso27 (9. April 2014)

Danke


----------



## Gor-Don (10. April 2014)

Bestellung für mein 6.0 ging gestern raus, in rot - grau,  Liefertermin sollte Ende April, Anfang Mai sein. Dazu noch minimal - Reflektoren, ein paar Ersatzteile und Pedale bestellt, jetzt kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen! 

(apropo, ein Helm muss nun her, damit wirklich fast nichts mehr schief gehen kann)


----------



## chriso27 (10. April 2014)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1600440

Das Bild stellt die Rechte Öffnung Dar steckachse an der FOX Gabel Dar.
Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, ob sich darin Dreck ansammelt? 
Oder habt ihr provisorisch eine Abdeckung angebracht?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (10. April 2014)

Ist bei meinem Strive genau so. 
Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt. Da sammelt sich nicht so viel drinn. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Gor-Don (13. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal lieb fragen, was ihr als beigabe zu eurem nerve bekommen habt. Evtl bremsflussigkeit, entluftungstools oder sowas? Ich muss die bremsen vorher unbedingt links - rechts tauschen, möchte aber nicht nach Erhalt des bikes noch 1 Woche auf extra Zubehör warten, dass ich mir notgedrungen nachkaufen muß. 
Liebe grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriso27 (13. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem Strive genau so.
> Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt. Da sammelt sich nicht so viel drinn.
> 
> Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)



Danke für die Antwort 
Hab's über das we getestet, bisher ist bei mir auch noch nichts rein gekommen.


----------



## Oshiki (13. April 2014)

Gor-Don schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte mal lieb fragen, was ihr als beigabe zu eurem nerve bekommen habt. Evtl bremsflussigkeit, entluftungstools oder sowas? Ich muss die bremsen vorher unbedingt links - rechts tauschen, möchte aber nicht nach Erhalt des bikes noch 1 Woche auf extra Zubehör warten, dass ich mir notgedrungen nachkaufen muß.
> Liebe grüße


Du brauchst doch nur die Bremsen komplett zu tauschen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gor-Don (13. April 2014)

Beim 6.0 sind das leider keine symmetrischen bremsgriffe...:-(


----------



## filiale (13. April 2014)

warum tauschen ? Biste Mopedfahrer ? Da gewöhnt man sich dran, ganz sicher !


----------



## Gor-Don (13. April 2014)

Jepp, mopped!  Muss so, ist seit 23 Jahren so, bleibt so 

Edit: 7 Jahre moppee, 23 Jahre fahrrad, 24 Jahre zu Fuß, 25 Jahre mobil


----------



## haga67 (13. April 2014)

Dann brauchst Du wohl ein Entlüftungskit.
Dabei ist es nicht beim neuen Rad oder neuen Bremsen( nur bei Rädern mit Reverb-Sattelstütze kommt für diese eins mit)
Bei Shimano-Bremsen würde es ohne entlüften gehen wenn man vorsichtig ist. Bei Avid wirst Du wohl entlüften müssen.


----------



## haga67 (13. April 2014)

Ich sehe grad - das Nerve 6.0 hat ja Shimano Bremsen.
Ich habe kürzlich bei einer XT-Bremse die Leitungen gekürzt, das ging problemlos ohne zu entlüften.
Musst nur aufpassen, dass nichts rausläuft. Also den Bremsgriff mit dem Anschluß nach oben halten.
Am besten zu zweit...


----------



## Gor-Don (13. April 2014)

Oh, oh...
Danke für deine Antwort! 
"nach oben halten" kannst du das etwas genauer definieren, was nach oben gerichtet /gehalten werden sollte?  Danke!!


----------



## haga67 (14. April 2014)

Die Bremsleitung ist mit einer Überwurfmutter an den Bremsgriff geschraubt.
Wenn Du die Überwurfmutter löst passiert noch nichts, aber wenn Du dann die Bremsleitung aus dem Bremsgriff ziehst kann Mineralöl rauslaufen. Deshalb musst Du den Bremsgriff dann so halten, dass der Leitungsanschluss leicht nach oben zeigt.
Dazu reicht es aus wenn Du die Bremsgriffe am Lenker etwas verdrehst, so dass der Bremshebel etwas nach oben zeigt. 
Dann zeigt auch der Leitingsanschluss etwas nach oben und es läuft nichts raus.
Dann Leitungen lösen, rausziehen und mit der offenen Seite ebenfalls nach oben halten damit nichts rausläuft. Am Besten hält ein Helfer dann eine Leitung und Du steckst die andere Leitung wieder in den entsprechenden Bremsgriff. Dann die Leitungen wieder festziehen, den Bremsgriff wieder in die richtige Position drehen, ein paar mal schnell die Bremse ziehen und loslassen - fertig.
Hört sich hoffentlich nicht zu verwirrend an, ist aber wenn Du es machst halb so wild und ne Sache von 5min.


----------



## Gor-Don (14. April 2014)

Riesendanke für die Antwort!!! In ~39 tagen werde ich es genau so machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (14. April 2014)




----------



## chriso27 (20. April 2014)

Hey, 
habt ihr mal die Rahmennummer, die in dem "Neurad Montage Service Zertifikat" drinnen steht mit der Nummer, die im Rahmen eingestempelt sind, verglichen? Bei mir sind die komplett unterschiedlich...


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (20. April 2014)

War bei mir auch der Fall! Antwort von canyon "Hauptsache die Nummer auf dem Rahmen und auf der Rechnung stimmen überein"??


----------



## Dennis-Fox (20. April 2014)

Wo ist sie Rahmen Nummer eigentlich am Bike? 
Da hab ich noch nicht nach geguckt :-D 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## chriso27 (20. April 2014)

unten am Rahmen, wo die 2 Leitungen aus dem Rahmen kommen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (20. April 2014)

Dann guck ich morgen auch mal. 
Hatte mich bis jetzt nur nicht interessiert da ich einfach mal davon ausgegangen bin das es alles original ist. 
Aber bei einem Diebstahl wäre es natürlich blöd wenn die Nummern nicht übereinstimmen.. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## SpeedFreak (21. April 2014)

wie geht´s euch eigentlich mit dem Ergon SM3? Auf meinem 9.0er ist er weisse Selle Italia montiert und der passt mir optisch gar nicht ans Rad :-( Jetzt ist der Ergon in der näheren Auswahl und mich würde interessieren wie eure Meinungen dazu sind.


----------



## CariocaRio (21. April 2014)

ich kann dir nur SQlabs (zB 611 active) empfehlen. Kannste deinen Hintern ausmessen lassen und passend dafür bekommst du deinen Sattel. Wichtig wäre den Sattel zu checken, ob er nicht knackt beim Probefahren. Haben ältere SQlabs. Das geile an SQLabs active ist, dass er mit deiner Tretbewegung mitschwingt. D.h. wenn du rechts tritts, geht er dort seitlich nach unten. Tritts du links, dann geht er links nach unten. Das ganze geht dann auch nach 3 Härtegraden, die du durch tauschen von pads unter dem Sattel einstellen kannst. Ist aber wie gesagt nur bei der active Variante. Einfach mal nach SQlabs googeln.
Zum Ergon kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber wichtig ist, dass dein Hintern zum Sattel passt. Da kann der Sattel noch so gut sein, wenn er nicht passt, schmerzt es früher oder später, egal ob hart oder weich. Ich hatte auch den weissen Selle Italia, der ist gleich abmontiert worden, da ich keine 25km gekommen bin ohne Schmerz im Hintern.


----------



## Vogelsberger (21. April 2014)

Hi ihr wartenden und schon Besitzenden.

Meine Dame soll auch ein Rad bekommen.
Ich schwanke zwischen dem Slide 7.0 140mm mit 26", Monarch, Revelation 2P und Elixir 3. 13,1kg in Summe.
Dagegen Nerve AL 6 oder 7/w bei 12,9 oder 12,5kg.

Preislich alle recht nah...die Deore Kurbel und Shimano Bremse am 6er Nerve sehe ich jetzt nicht so als K.O. Kriterium, eine SLX Kurbel oder Xt und eine Elixir 3 ist für für 300 Ersparnis drinn, bin zwar kein Fox Fan,sondern eher RS, aber CTD und Boostvalve sprechen doch etwas für ein 7er.

Ob Crossone LRS oder Crossride..bis auf 70g Gewichtsunterschied erschliesst sich mir da keine große Differenz am LRS.

Im Sitzwinkel sind Swoop und Nerve gleich, im Lenkwinkel ist das Nerve einen Grad steiler, aber hat ja 27,5"

Da ich zwar eine Fanes 2.0 mit 14,4kg 1x10 habe überlege ich mir auch einen Tourer zuzulegen.
Die Fanes macht zwar Spass aber es ist erschreckend wenn man den Log seines Sigma Rox ansieht und feststellt das man seit dem Fanes Umstieg vor 3 Jahren keine 1800+km im Jahr mehr fährt sondern eher um die 600km p.A. Region rumeiert.
Das ist schon heftig. Zuvor war es ein LV 301 Mk8 mit 160iger Deville und hinten 160mm..da waren 12,x kg unterm Hintern,davor ein MK7 mit 130mm hinten und 150mm vorn. Das MK8 war mir aber hinten zu wenig komfortabel,wie ja allgemein bekannt war das nicht so das Gelbe.

Folglich würden es wohl zwei recht gleiche Bikes.

Ich habe nun aber beim Nerve AL etwas Sorge wenn ich dann doch mal einen Drop mitnehme oder einen kleinen Sprung.

Habt ihr da schon bissl versucht?
Meine Freundin würde sich eher im gemäßigten Bereich bewegen, ist Einsteigerin,eben Touring,Wurzeln,Forstbahn,Steinschein..da sehe ich kein Problem.
Aber wenn ich da jetzt von so einem Panzer komme den man nach dem Motto "scheiss egal was kommt" bewegen kann...ich weiss nicht.

Evtl noch jemand, Remedy habe ich gesehen, von mehr FW gekommen und kann seine Erfahrungen mal darlegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (21. April 2014)

Du behälst doch Dein Fanes. Da Deine Chefin gemäßigt fährt, begleitest Du sie mit dem Nerve AL. Wenn Du alleine ballern willst fährste Fanes.


----------



## CariocaRio (21. April 2014)

je nach dem Gewicht des Fahrers kannste mit dem Nerve schon drops bis 50cm Höhe mitnehmen. Das bike hält schon weng was aus, aber Tendenz eher zum Touren als zum heftigen Trailen. Da dann doch eher das Spectral nehmen wenn es auf Dauer ruppig wird. Dauerhaft würde ich das dem Nerve nicht zumuten. Ich bin vorher das Torque gefahren und es ist schon ein massiver Unterschied. Man kann nicht mehr alles so einfach wegbügeln und muss, auch wenn es reizt, auch mal aussenrum fahren. Dafür ist das Nerve bergauf und auf langen Strecken natürlich nem schweren Hobel weit überlegen. Wenn du ne Mischung aus beidem willst, dann musste wohl zu einer All-Mountain Kiste greifen.


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. April 2014)

Mhm das war auch so meine Befürchtung.

Irgendwie meine ich ein 26" ob mit 120 (BGM contrail) oder 140mm (Swoop) steckt doch bissl mehr weg als ein 27,5er was gewichtsoptimierter konstruiert ist .


----------



## chriso27 (22. April 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> War bei mir auch der Fall! Antwort von canyon "Hauptsache die Nummer auf dem Rahmen und auf der Rechnung stimmen überein"??



Falls jmd die Geschichte mit der Rahmennr. noch interessiert: Die eingestempelte Nr. im Rahmen ist die Chargennr. des Rahmenherstellers. Die Nr., die im Zertifikat steht findet sich sich ebenfalls am Unterrohr, aber ein kleines bisschen weiter oben in einem  einlaminierten weißen Aufkleber. Die Schrift ist sehr klein, weshalb ich es übersah...


----------



## Valyrias (25. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

Mein Bike ist gestern gekommen.
Sieht super aus und ging auch schnell aufzubauen.
Einziges Problem war die richtige Einstellung für Dämpfer und Federgabel.
Habe nicht genau gefunden wieviel Luft in beide rein muss.
Bin noch Laie im Schrauben. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand hier noch einen Tip geben.

Bild folgt wenn ich rausgefunden habe wie das geht.

Bye
Christian


----------



## Valyrias (25. April 2014)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mAs04 (25. April 2014)

Für welche kw war dein bike vorgesehen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

luft muß soviel rein das gabel und dämpfer etwa 15-20 prozent einsacken wenn du dich vorsichig drauf setzt. gibt auch ein video von canyon auf youtube dazu. fang mal mit wenig bar an und langsam rantasten. gibt kein basiswert. google mal nach SAG.


----------



## CariocaRio (25. April 2014)

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=166

btw. welche Gabel würdet ihr im Ersatz am 27,5 empfehlen? Eine RS Reba 120mm oder eine Pike Dual Position 160/130mm? Diese dann abgesenkt auf 130 fahren nur im groben Gelände auf 160mm. Weiss aber nicht, ob die 4cm das Fahrverhalten zu arg ändern und ob es Sinn macht, wenn ich meist nur im abgesenkten Modus fahre. Auf das geringe Mehrgewicht von ca. 300 Gramm durch 34er Rohre an der Pike kommt es mir jetzt nicht so an.
Ich komme mit der Kennlinie und dem Ansprechverhalten der Fox irgendwie nicht klar. Federung gefällt mir nicht wirklich und ich denke umzurüsten auf RS.


----------



## Valyrias (26. April 2014)

Guten Morgen 

@mAs04 

War für KW 17 vorgesehen und ist auch so gekommen.
Hatte vor zwei Wochen nochmal nachgefragt und mir würde gesagt das aktuell keine Verzögerung zu erwarten ist.

@filiale 

In der Anleitung steht das der Luftdruck auf der Gabel oder im Handbuch steht.
Habe da aber nix gefunden.
Habe jetzt immer etwas aufgepumpt und dann geschaut ob die 20-30% passen.
Ansonsten habe ich Luft abgelassen oder nachgepumpt.

Bye
Christian


----------



## filiale (26. April 2014)

So ist es auch korrekt. Bei RS stehts eigentlich auf nem Aufkleber auf der Gabel (nicht beim Dämpfer).


----------



## filiale (26. April 2014)

Oder einfach da nachschauen wo man das Bike gekauft hat: http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=166

Das steht auch etwas zur Einstellung des SAG (auf der linken Seite der Homepage)


----------



## mAs04 (26. April 2014)

Hmm meins war eigentlich auch für kw 17. Ich warte immer noch wenigstens mal auf eine eMail oder so.... vergeblich. Vor 3 wochen in Koblenz meinten sie auch das es keine Verzögerung gibt. Letzen montag angerufen es kommt Ende dieser woche. Naja ich hoffe mal auf nächste woche bissel nervig ist es trotzdem.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Butcho78 (26. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem Jahr mit 5 !!! Bikes, die ich gekauft und wieder verkauft habe will ich sozusagen "back to the roots" und mir eine Nerve AL 9.0 kaufen. Das erste von den 5 genannten Bikes war nämlich ein 2012er Nerve XC 8.0 XL mit dem ich eigentlich (bis auf die etwas zu große Rahmengröße) sehr zufrieden war.

Dieses hatte mir aber ein Freund madig gemacht, weil es angeblich zu wenig Spaß bergab bringen würde. Ich habe mich davon irreführen lassen und habe dann verschiedene Bikes ge- und verkauft. Das letzte war ein Trek Remedy was bergab tatsächlich sehr geil war, aber bergauf mit meinen Hardtail und XC Fully Kumpels nicht wirklich mithalten könnte. Da längere Touren mit den besagten Kumpels auf asphaltierten Wegen, Forstautobahnen, Waldwegen sowie S1 Trails aber 90% meiner Aktivitäten auf dem Rad darstellen und S2 und S3 Trails wirklich sehr selten sind, bin ich mit dem Nerve sicher gut bedient.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich bin 191 cm groß und habe eine relativ kurze Schrittlänge von ca. 87, fahrfertiges Gewicht liegt bei 99 kg. Glaubt ihr Rahmengröße L des Nerve AL 27,5er 9.0 passt? Und kommt jemand aus dem Raum Ruhrgebiet der das Bike in dieser Größe hat und ich einmal probesitzen könnte? Falls nicht mache ich mich auch auf den Weg nach Koblenz, aber wenn ich das vermeiden kann wäre ich nicht böse.

Die 29er Version steht eigentlich für mich nicht zur Debatte, weil ich mich optisch mit den 29er schwer tue...lasse mich gerne auch eines besseren belehren, aber irgendwie habe ich eine Abneigung gegen die Laufradgröße die aber lediglich subjektiv ist.

Und noch eine Frage: Mir ist klar, dass Canyon die Räder nur so verkauft wie auf der Homepage gelistet und nicht individuell zusammengestellt. Glaubt ihr trotzdem es würde Sinn machen bei denen anzufragen ob sie beispielsweise für eine Aufwandspauschale von 100 Euro eine andere Rahmenfarbe an die 9.0er Aussattung verbauen könnten? Finde das meteor grey - red mega geil und kann nicht verstehen, wieso Canyon es nur bei der günstigsten 6.0er und der teuersten 9.0 SL Version verbaut. Ich bin mit der Ausstattung des 9.0ers absolut zufrieden und nicht bereit nur wegen der Rahmenfarbe 700 Euro Aufpreis für das 9.0 SL'er in Kauf zu nehmen. Das würde mein Budget sprengen.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und beste Grüße!


----------



## filiale (26. April 2014)

Die Rahmen werden auch gegen einen Aufpreis nicht individuell gestaltet. Das ist garantiert. Sonst könnte Canyon den Preis nicht halten. Das haben schon viele versucht, auch nur mit anderen Felgen. Das geht einfach nicht.

29er Fahrgefühl ist schon sehr geil. In Bezug auf das was Du zu 90% fährst eigentlich perfekt geeignet. Ich fahre mit meinem 29er auch S2 und S3. Selten, aber es geht gut und ich komme in der Gruppe problemlos bergab mit. Bergauf und auf der Geraden rollte es sich dafür genial mit allen Vorteilen die ein 29er so bietet.

Mit 191 und SL87 wäre ein L mit längerem Vorbau passend. Dann ist es schön verspielt und nicht so riesig. Oder Du nimmst das Nerve AL 29 9.9 für 2499.- mit den 29er Vorteilen die Deinem Fahrprofil entgegen kommt  Außerdem ist es leichter


----------



## Butcho78 (26. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Rahmen werden auch gegen einen Aufpreis nicht individuell gestaltet. Das ist garantiert. Sonst könnte Canyon den Preis nicht halten. Das haben schon viele versucht, auch nur mit anderen Felgen. Das geht einfach nicht.
> 
> 29er Fahrgefühl ist schon sehr geil. In Bezug auf das was Du zu 90% fährst eigentlich perfekt geeignet. Ich fahre mit meinem 29er auch S2 und S3. Selten, aber es geht gut und ich komme in der Gruppe problemlos bergab mit. Bergauf und auf der Geraden rollte es sich dafür genial mit allen Vorteilen die ein 29er so bietet.
> 
> Mit 191 und SL87 wäre ein L mit längerem Vorbau passend. Dann ist es schön verspielt und nicht so riesig. Oder Du nimmst das Nerve AL 29 9.9 für 2499.- mit den 29er Vorteilen die Deinem Fahrprofil entgegen kommt




Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, dann frage ich erst gar nicht an bei Canyon...dachte mir das schon und hatte die Hoffnung, dass die Bereitschaft für eine zusätzliche Aufwandspauschale vielleicht da wäre, aber das ist ja dann für die als Onlinehändler auch viel komplizierter, wenn jeder seine Sonderwünsche mitbringt.

Ich denke ich fahre dann doch mal nach Koblenz und teste das 29er. Glaubst Du bei meinen Maßen wäre das 29er auch in L das richtige oder eher XL?

Viele Grüße und nochmals danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. April 2014)

Das ist schwierig beim 29er zu sagen. Eine Sattelüberhöhung hast Du nicht so sehr da du einen langen Oberkörper hast und somit das wieder ausgleichen kannst. Beim XL haste mehr Laufruhe auf der Geraden. Dazu noch die 29er Socken, das ist schon echt riesig. Daß mußt Du mal fahren um Dir selbst ein Bild zu machen. Da Du ja bereits 5 Bikes "Probegefahren" bist, weißt Du ja nun was Du möchtest. Gestreckt oder kompakt sitzen ? Verspielt oder ruhiger für Touren ? In beiden Fällen (L oder XL) wirst Du mit dem Vorbau korrigieren müssen.


----------



## Butcho78 (1. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist schwierig beim 29er zu sagen. Eine Sattelüberhöhung hast Du nicht so sehr da du einen langen Oberkörper hast und somit das wieder ausgleichen kannst. Beim XL haste mehr Laufruhe auf der Geraden. Dazu noch die 29er Socken, das ist schon echt riesig. Daß mußt Du mal fahren um Dir selbst ein Bild zu machen. Da Du ja bereits 5 Bikes "Probegefahren" bist, weißt Du ja nun was Du möchtest. Gestreckt oder kompakt sitzen ? Verspielt oder ruhiger für Touren ? In beiden Fällen (L oder XL) wirst Du mit dem Vorbau korrigieren müssen.



Wollte doch wenigestens kurz berichten was der Besuch im Showroom ergeben hat: Das 27,5 er in Rahmengröße L ging absolut nicht von der Sitzposition! Viel zu kompakt, der relativ kompetente Berater hat direkt abgewunken als ich mich draufgesetzt habe. Muss allerdings auch gestehen, dass ich beim SL messen wohl ein Bier zuviel getrunken hatte  Aus den von mir gemessenen 87 wurde eine 91 dort vor Ort.... Das gepaart mit meinen 191 cm Körpergröße führte dann schnell zum Nerve 9.9 in XL. Ist zwar dann schon echt groß alles, aber ich habe mich wohl gefühlt. Blöderweise habe ich den Vorbauwechsel nicht mehr getestet, werde jetzt einfach prophylaktisch von dem standardmäßigen 100er auf einen 80er gehen, den Wechsel kann man ja soweit ich weiß gleich mit bestellen und ich denke bei 2cm kürzer mache ich nix falsch....

Eine Rerverb stealth für 200 Euronen Aufpreis werde ich ebenfalls gleich mitbestellen, das bietet Canyon ebenfalls an und so günstig komme ich auf anderem Wege kaum dran....

VG!


----------



## filiale (2. Mai 2014)

Danke für Dein Feedback. Na bei SL91 ist die Sache doch schon viel klarer. Dann biste bei XL genau richtig und mit dem kürzeren Vorbau machste Du auch nix falsch. Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Ist es jetzt das Nerve AL 29 9.9 ?


----------



## Butcho78 (2. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Danke für Dein Feedback. Na bei SL91 ist die Sache doch schon viel klarer. Dann biste bei XL genau richtig und mit dem kürzeren Vorbau machste Du auch nix falsch. Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Ist es jetzt das Nerve AL 29 9.9 ?




Ja, das 9.9er in black ano - white!  Und nur 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit....dann kann's losgehen!

VG


----------



## Stefan110 (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

seit März bin ich Besitzer eines 9.0 SL und bislang super zufrieden.
Jetzt habe ich aber Spiel im Hinterbau von +- 0,5 cm festgestellt.
Wenn ich das Rad am Sattel anhebe ist es deutlich zu merken! Es gibt sogar
ein deutlich hörbares "Klack-Geräusch".
Woran kann das liegen? Gibt es bei euch eventuell eine ähnliche Feststellung?
Kann ich die Sache selbst reparieren? 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Plapper (2. Mai 2014)

Stefan110 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit März bin ich Besitzer eines 9.0 SL und bislang super zufrieden.
> Jetzt habe ich aber Spiel im Hinterbau von +- 0,5 cm festgestellt.
> ...



Hi Stefan,

da du ja noch Garantie hast würde ich keine Reparaturen am Bike selbst machen, was sagt den Canyon zu deinem Problem?

Plapper


----------



## Stefan110 (2. Mai 2014)

Den "Schaden" habe ich erst heute Abend beim Waschen des Rads festgestellt. 
Ich werde am Montag mal bei canyon anrufen.
Wenn der Aufwand für die Reparatur kleiner ist als der Aufwand für das Versenden
plus Wartezeit, dann würde ich die Reparatur selber machen. Aber ich habe 
keine Ahnung was zu reparieren ist.

Gruß


----------



## filiale (3. Mai 2014)

Naja, wenn Du Dich so gar nicht auskennst weiß ich nicht ob es gut ist danach selbst zu suchen. Wir haben kein Fernglas um Dein Hinterrad anzuschauen. Es wird vermutlich irgendwas mit der Nabe oder der Achse sein. Haste das Rad mal ausgebaut und an der Nabe gewackelt ? Ist die Achse festgezogen und das Hinterrad gerade eingebaut ? usw. usw.


----------



## Stefan110 (3. Mai 2014)

@filiale
Danke für die Hinweise, aber mit dem Hinterrad bzw. der Achse hat das/der Spiel im Hinterbau nichts zu tun. 
Der Hinterbau, Dämpfer plus Gelenke, hat Spiel.
Hat sonst niemand eine Idee, woran es liegen kann?




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. Mai 2014)

Alle Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen ?


----------



## Stefan110 (3. Mai 2014)

Der Fehler ist erkannt und gebannt. Die "Schraube" siehe Bild war lose.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ReisBauer (6. Mai 2014)

Ich hab meins auch endlich *.*
Nerve Al 7.0 Groesse S (bin 1.74m)

Das Fahrrad fahren erlebe ich gerade neu. 
Einfach der Hammer das Teil!

PS eine 0.75l Flasche ist zu gross. Wollte die dann auf 0.5l aendern und habe letztenendes beide Flaschen geschenkt bekommen. Einfach Super 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mephy (7. Mai 2014)

Habe am Montag mein Nerve AL 8.0 bekommen. Bin soweit eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.
Einzige was mich wundert ist der Dämpfer. Ich habe ihn auf ca. 10 Bar "aufgeblasen". Damit habe ich einen Sag von ca. 17%. Wenn ich nun den Dämpfer Fox Float CTD Performance mit Boost Valve auf "Climb" stelle, dann wipt der doch noch ziemlich arg und ich kann ihn, wenn ich mein Körpergewicht auf den Sattel drücke bis fast zur hälfte einfedern. Ist das normal bei diesem Dämpfer? Laut Hersteller hat der keine 100%ige Feststellung, aber dass er dann so weit reingeht??


----------



## Gor-Don (7. Mai 2014)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, kann man ja auch nur den Dämpfungsgrad verstellen, also nicht wie weit er maximal einfedert.
Vielleicht versuchst du nochmal, das Sag nach Anleitung einzustellen und schaust dann, ob es sich gebessert hat. Auf der Canyon-Seite sollte da eine Anleitung sein.
Mein Radel kommt, mit gleichem Dämpfer, erst in ein paar Wochen, daher kann ich dir leider keine Live-Eindrücke vermitteln. Viel Glück beim Einstellen wünsch ich!


----------



## mephy (7. Mai 2014)

Also nachdem was ich in den letzten 15 Minuten herausgefunden habe haben die FOX Dämpfer mit CTD wohl häufiger Probleme dass keine Unterschiede zwischen den Stufen sind. Einzige was bisher hilft, einschicken und hoffen dass es besser wird. Habe Canyon jetzt mal wegen dem Problem angeschrieben, bin gespannt was raus kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte das gleiche "Problem". Dämpfer eingeschickt, keine Besserung. Mit Canyon und Toxo telefoniert, beide haben bestätigt daß der Unterschied minimal sei zwischen T und C. Bei mir praktisch nur spürbar mit etwas Einbildung. Die Dämpfer sind übrigens auf ein Fahrergewicht von 70kg ausgelegt. Wenn Du viel schwerer bist ändert es daß Ansprechverhalten noch zusätzlich.


----------



## Rucksim (7. Mai 2014)

Am Sag dürfte sich zwischen den unterschiedlichen Stufen wenig bis nix tun, wenn du bei "climb" 50% im Sag stehst, dann musst du nochmal prüfen ob du sicher nicht auch bei "trail" ähnlich im Sag stehst. In "climb" Stellung sollte aber das Wippen unterdrückt werden, zumindest so lange man es nicht übertreibt und sehr unrund im Wiegetritt bergauf kurbelt. Während der Fahrt merkt man schon nen kleinen Unterschied zwischen den Stufen, im Stand ist das fast nicht möglich.


----------



## mephy (7. Mai 2014)

So nach der Rückmeldung von Canyon gibt es anscheinend zwischen den Stufen bei CTD keine großartigen Unterschiede. Wenn dann soll man das nur während der Fahrt spüren. Ich teste das mal heute abend ob es sich beim Fahren dann anders verhält.


----------



## Magico80 (7. Mai 2014)

Ich habe bei mir am Al 9.0 deutliche spürbare Unterschiede zwischen den Stufen im Fahrbetrieb.


----------



## Gor-Don (7. Mai 2014)

Das ist wirklich interessant, dass der Unterschied nur so gering sein soll!

Mal eine andere zwischenfrage: Hat jemand ein Foto vom Nerve, Rahmengröße L mit der Meteor-grey-red lackierung? Dankeschön!! .-) (In 3 Wochen poste ich sonst mal meines, falls das jemanden interessiert)


----------



## Heiko-78 (7. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre das Nerve AL 7.0, das müsste aber den gleichen Dämpfer haben. Auch ich forsche schon seit Tagen, wo da groß der Unterschied ist. Im Stand merke ich keinen Unterschied, bergauf bilde ich mir ein, dass man mit climb besser hochkommt. Bretthart ist das dann zwar auch nicht, aber ausreichend, um nicht nutzlos Energie zu verbrennen. Bei Canyon meinte der Monteur übrigens, dass man immer Körpergewicht x 0,2 in bar reinpumpen solle. Ich fahre also auf 14bar, allerdings mit Anhänger, der nochmal 10kg in die Sattelstütze bringt.


----------



## Keeper1407 (7. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre ein Nerve AL 7.0 Jahrgang 2013 und nutze das CDT ausgiebig, denn die drei Stufen machen bei mir schon recht deutlich einen Unterschied aus. Ich würde auch behaupten, dass der Descent-Mode genau zwischen Trail und Climb voreingestellt ist. Ich wiege knapp 100 kg und fahre die Gabel mit 110 PSI und den Dämpfer mit 220 PSI.


----------



## Butcho78 (7. Mai 2014)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Nerve AL 7.0 Jahrgang 2013 und nutze das CDT ausgiebig, denn die drei Stufen machen bei mir schon recht deutlich einen Unterschied aus. Ich würde auch behaupten, dass der Descent-Mode genau zwischen Trail und Climb voreingestellt ist. Ich wiege knapp 100 kg und fahre die Gabel mit 110 PSI und den Dämpfer mit 220 PSI.



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, will nicht klugscheißen, aber wenn descent zwischen Trail und Climb liegen würde, ist irgendwas falsch, oder? Normalerweise müsste Trail zwischen Climb und Descent liegen, oder verstehe ich was falsch?


----------



## Heiko-78 (7. Mai 2014)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, will nicht klugscheißen, aber wenn descent zwischen Trail und Climb liegen würde, ist irgendwas falsch, oder? Normalerweise müsste Trail zwischen Climb und Descent liegen, oder verstehe ich was falsch?



vom Begriff her und von der Anordnung seh ich das auch so. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass @Keeper1407 einfach eher radfährt statt Kataloge zu wälzen und somit was verwechselt hat. Es heisst schliesslich auch CTD und nicht CDT. So genug geklugscheissert.


----------



## mephy (8. Mai 2014)

Also der Dämpfer bei mir funktioniert jetzt. Hatte noch n bisl zu wenig Luft drin. Danke für den Tipp mit Körpergewicht mal 0,2 
Laut Aussage von Fox und Canyon ist es wirklich so, dass die einzelnen Stufen vom einfedern keine großen Unterschiede haben. Das Einfedern geht lediglich schwerer ist aber auch nur während der Fahrt wirklich zu spüren und nicht im Stand. Passt also alles wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (8. Mai 2014)

> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, will nicht klugscheißen, aber wenn descent zwischen Trail und Climb liegen würde, ist irgendwas falsch, oder? Normalerweise müsste Trail zwischen Climb und Descent liegen, oder verstehe ich was falsch?


Sorry, mein Fehler. Habe Trail und Descent vertauscht.


> vom Begriff her und von der Anordnung seh ich das auch so. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass @@Keeper1407 einfach eher radfährt statt Kataloge zu wälzen und somit was verwechselt hat. Es heisst schliesslich auch CTD und nicht CDT. So genug geklugscheissert.


So siehts aus...


----------



## monaco100 (8. Mai 2014)

Habe gestern mein 8.0 in acid-grey zusammengebaut und dann spät abends sozusagen auf dem Weg in den Keller nur noch ne kleine Runde im Hof gedreht. Nach bissl rumspielen war ich mit der Gabel einigermaßen komfortabel. Dass ich nicht schief gewickelt bin: Wenn ich beim Rebound Minus drehe, dann federt sie schneller und fester aus, richtig? Bei plus wird sie träger und langsamer, ne?

Unglücklich bin ich noch mit dem Dämpfer. Im Gegensatz zur Gabel gibt weder Canyon (noch eine andere direkt von mir auffindbare Seite) eine Empfehlung für den Druck - außer natürlich die Sag-Methode. Mein Gefühl: Die Federung ist mir zu hart, selbst im Descend-Modus. Wenn ich allerdings mehr Luft rausgebe, geht der Sag Richtung 50%. Das muss ich heute mal noch draußen testen. Geht mir gehörig auf die Nerven. Falls jemand eine Empfehlung für 83 kg hat: Bitte gerne! 240 psi scheinen mir gehörig zu viel.

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Was kostet so ein angepasster Sattel von sqlab? Fahre dieses Jahr noch einen Alpencross und hatte bei meinem alten Bike immer wieder mit tauben Nüssen zu kämpfen.

Sonst ist es ein schönes Bike. Wohl dem Münchner, der es baldigst in den Bergen testen kann.


----------



## mephy (8. Mai 2014)

monaco100 schrieb:


> Unglücklich bin ich noch mit dem Dämpfer. Im Gegensatz zur Gabel gibt weder Canyon (noch eine andere direkt von mir auffindbare Seite) eine Empfehlung für den Druck - außer natürlich die Sag-Methode. Mein Gefühl: Die Federung ist mir zu hart, selbst im Descend-Modus. Wenn ich allerdings mehr Luft rausgebe, geht der Sag Richtung 50%. Das muss ich heute mal noch draußen testen. Geht mir gehörig auf die Nerven. Falls jemand eine Empfehlung für 83 kg hat: Bitte gerne! 240 psi scheinen mir gehörig zu viel.


 
Also nachdem ich den Tipp eines anderen Members befolgt habe läuft mein Dämpfer soweit echt gut.
Körpergewicht mal 0,2 in Bar. Gibt bei 83kg 16,6 Bar. Was ca. 246 psi wären. Zumindest bei mir passt das bisher. So wippt der Dämpfer bei Climb nicht zu dolle und wenn ich auf Descent nen höheren Bordstein runter springe / fahre oder auch Treppen fahre kommt es mir stimmig vor.


----------



## monaco100 (8. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach noch Gewöhnung. Bin jetzt 1,5 Jahre ein Ghost ASX 5100 gefahren mit einem x-fusion-Dämpfer, der sicherlich schlechter, aber an dessen weichen Federweg ich gewohnt war. Außerdem stehe ich drauf, wenn es stark ausfedert. Ich habe an meinem Alten am Rebound nie etwas verstellt, nur nach einem Jahr mal bissl Luft nachgefüllt. Nochmals: Es federt stärker zurück, wenn ich auf Minus drehe, richtig?

Wie viel hast Du in die Gabel gegeben? Bin jetzt so bei 85 psi und auch das kommt mir irgendwie hart vor. Vielleicht ist es auch nur der Rebound.


----------



## mephy (8. Mai 2014)

Also für mich is es auch Umgewöhnung zum alten Dämpfer. Vor allem da dieser auf Climb zu 95% dicht gemacht hat.
Für die Gabel hab ich bei Fox ne Wertetabelle gefunden (musst bisl runter scrollen):
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=30
Ich hab da mein Gewicht mit Rucksack zwischendrin liegt ca. 70 psi rein. Kommt mir aber auf descend noch n bisschen weich vor.


----------



## monaco100 (8. Mai 2014)

Ja, die Tabelle für die Gabel hab ich auch gefunden. Nur nicht für den Dämpfer.

Nochmal zum Rebound - weil ich einfach ein Trottel bin - minus drehen, heißt stärker ausfedern und mehr wippen, richtig?


----------



## mephy (8. Mai 2014)

Soweit ichs weiß ist Minus stärker ausfedern und Plus schwächer. Bin mir aber nur zu 80% sicher..


----------



## monaco100 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich werde da einfach mal rumprobieren müssen. Wenn ich allerdings der 0,2*Körpergewicht folge, dann wären es 16,6bar. Empfehlung für die Gabel bei 5,5 bar. Kommt mir schon groß vor das Delta. 

Geil finde ich auch die Diskrepanz der Sag-Empfehlung bei Fox. Hier: http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/float_rear.htm#Setting_Sag
Und bei einem Video bei Youtube: 



 . Letzterer spricht pauschal von 1cm Sag, was ja über 80% des Federwegs entsprechen würde.

Naja, das krieg ich auch noch hin. Und Einbremsen. Meine vordere Bremsscheibe schleift auch noch etwas.

Was mir außerdem immer bei Canyon auffällt - war auch bei Spezln so, die eins fahren - ist das enorm laute Rautern im Leerlauf. Ist mir bei Ghost und Cube nie so aufgefallen, auch wenn die gleiche Schaltung montiert war...


----------



## mephy (8. Mai 2014)

Brb sorry. das mit dem 0,2 * Körpergewicht war noch auf den Dämpfer bezogen. Hatte ich wohl bisl blöd geschrieben 

An der Gabel hab ich nur 70 psi.
Die Bremse schleift bei mir auch und auch nur vorne. Is bei mir aber nich tragisch da ich meine XT vom alten Bike umbaue. Find die XT um welten besser als die Elixir 5.

Das mit dem Rautern meinst du wenn du rollen lässt? Da is meins normal. Bikes von Kumpels sind teilweise dreimal so laut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monaco100 (8. Mai 2014)

Danke Dir, ich werde mich eingewöhnen. und hatte Dich schon richtig verstanden.

Sehe ich richtig, dass man über BoostValve auch noch eine ProPedal-Einstellung machen kann? Ich dreh noch durch. Will wieder zurück zu Plattform und offen.


----------



## mephy (8. Mai 2014)

Puh damit hab ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt. Beim nächsten Bike geh ich vorher studieren ;-)


----------



## Keeper1407 (8. Mai 2014)

monaco100 schrieb:


> Habe gestern mein 8.0 in acid-grey zusammengebaut und dann spät abends sozusagen auf dem Weg in den Keller nur noch ne kleine Runde im Hof gedreht. Nach bissl rumspielen war ich mit der Gabel einigermaßen komfortabel. Dass ich nicht schief gewickelt bin: Wenn ich beim Rebound Minus drehe, dann federt sie schneller und fester aus, richtig? Bei plus wird sie träger und langsamer, ne?
> 
> Unglücklich bin ich noch mit dem Dämpfer. Im Gegensatz zur Gabel gibt weder Canyon (noch eine andere direkt von mir auffindbare Seite) eine Empfehlung für den Druck - außer natürlich die Sag-Methode. Mein Gefühl: Die Federung ist mir zu hart, selbst im Descend-Modus. Wenn ich allerdings mehr Luft rausgebe, geht der Sag Richtung 50%. Das muss ich heute mal noch draußen testen. Geht mir gehörig auf die Nerven. Falls jemand eine Empfehlung für 83 kg hat: Bitte gerne! 240 psi scheinen mir gehörig zu viel.
> 
> ...



Eine einfache Formel für die Gabel lautet: Körpergewicht plus 10 ist gleich Gabelluftdruck in psi. Beim Dämpfer das Gleiche mal Faktor 2 da halber Hub. Beispiel Körpergewicht 83kg, dann Gabelluftdruck 93psi und Dämpfer 186psi.


----------



## mephy (8. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Magico80 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich habe meinen Dämpfer nach Sag eingestellt und bin sehr zufrieden. So beim zuhause rum probieren war ich auch nicht überzeugt, aber im Trail 1a!


----------



## monaco100 (9. Mai 2014)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Eine einfache Formel für die Gabel lautet: Körpergewicht plus 10 ist gleich Gabelluftdruck in psi. Beim Dämpfer das Gleiche mal Faktor 2 da halber Hub. Beispiel Körpergewicht 83kg, dann Gabelluftdruck 93psi und Dämpfer 186psi.



Danke für den Tipp! Sehr gute Orientierung. Hab gestern meine erste Runde gedreht und mir im Englischen Garten einen schönen Step von ca. 40 cm gesucht. Nach vielfachem Hin- und Herprobieren - auch mit dem Rebound - kamen für mich fast exakt diese Werte raus. Vorne ca. 6 bar (87psi), hinten etwa 13 bar (188psi). Damit fühle ich mich jetzt ganz komfortabel und ich hatte bei einem 40cm-Sprung, bei dem ich mich mit Rucksack im Descend Mode voll in den Dämpfer fallen gelassen habe, keine Durchschläge aber eine gute Nutzung des Federwegs. Höhere "Drops" werde ich wohl nie in die Verlegenheit kommen. Auch ich muss sagen, dass ich bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten wenig Unterschiede der Modi spüren kann. Mal sehen, wie es morgen in den Bergen wird.

Sonst kann ich sagen: Geiles Bike, will grob nach vorne. Im Flachen fällt mir der Unterschied 26" zu 27,5" am meisten auf, wenn ich auf die Reifen schauen. zudem fällt mir schon auf, dass man mehr im Rad sitzt als bei meinem alten noch darauf. Neben dem Dämpfer größte Umgewöhnung ist für mich der gefühlt sehr breite Lenker. Das absolut einzige, was mir garnicht gefällt, sind die Griffe. Sie kommen mir insbesondere vom Umfang sehr klein vor. Ich würde meine Hände als normal-groß bezeichnen. Ein Mann mit großen Pranken muss sich da noch komische vorkommen.

Schaltung arbeitet einwandfrei, im kleinsten Gang schleift bei mir leicht der Umwerfer. Eigentlich ja genau der Gang, den ich beim Schaltung einstellen als erstes probiere, aber sei es drum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (9. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem schleifen im kleinsten Gang hatte ich auch. Hab ich aber wegbekommen indem ich den Zug am Lenker vorne n bisschen gedreht hatte. Schaltung selbst funktioniert danach immer noch super


----------



## Resimilchkuh (11. Mai 2014)

Habe mein 7.0 in Acid-Storm am 26.04 auf dem Festival bestellt und KW 20 als Termin bekommen, in der AB war es dann KW 21. Gestern kam dann die Versand Bestätigung und Montag soll es da sein, genau die zuerst angegebene KW 20  Größe M bei 1,76 Körpergröße, SL gerade keine Ahnung ;-) 
Eine Frage zum 7er, hab jetzt hier mitbekommen, dass das vorne noch keine Steckachse hat, ist mir leider vorher nicht klar gewesen. Ist der Unterschied für mich als Otto-Normalo denn tatsächlich zu spüren? Hoffe die Verwindung der Gabel beim Bremsen nimmt dadurch nicht zu. Bei meinem Hardtail (Rock-Shox xc32 Gabel) verzieht die sich schon ordentlich, bereits bei relativ geringer Geschwindigkeit und mäßigem Bremsen.


----------



## mephy (11. Mai 2014)

So nachdem ich gestern das Gabel und Dämpfer Setup nochmal auf die neu berechneten Werte angepasst hab muss ich sagen läuft jetzt richtig genial.
Schleifen der Kette und schleifen der Vorderradbremse ist nun komplett weg. Schaut sehr gut aus  und das Teil macht einfach nur Spaß!


----------



## Resimilchkuh (12. Mai 2014)

So, der Hobel ist da und war auch fix zusammengebaut. Aber eine Sache finde ich nicht so toll, beide Bremshebel haben relativ viel Spiel. Meine damit nicht im Hebelweg beim Bremsen sondern direkt an der "Lagerung" des Hebels am Lenker, da wackeln beide einige mm rauf und runter. Ist das bei der Avid Elixier 3 normal? Meine simple  Shimano BR-M446 am Hardtail hat das nicht. Die Funktion scheints es nicht zu beeinträchtigen, aber schon ein wenig traurig in der Preisklasse von Bremse/Bike


----------



## Gor-Don (13. Mai 2014)

Hej, hat jemand fotos von dem Rad in Meteor-Grey-Red, Größe L? Ich kanns kaum erwarten und bräuchte mal ein wenig visuellen, selbstgemachten Input! 
Danke!


----------



## xreastx (13. Mai 2014)

@Resimilchkuh. 
Hab gerade mal bei meinen Avid Elixier 3 nachgeschaut. Ist genauso. Wenn man sie am äußeren Ende packt haben die ein paar Millimeter Spiel.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Resimilchkuh (13. Mai 2014)

OK danke. Trotzdem bissl traurig :-\


----------



## walati (14. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Tipps zum Federgabel und Dämpfer einstellen.
Hab heute mein Nerve AL 6.0 zusammengebaut und werde morgen die Federung einstellen.
Im Vergleich zu meinem alten Yellowstone sitzt man da ja, wie auf einem "Alte Herren Fahrrad" fast aufrecht. 
Der Lenker ist ziemlich breit, könnte bisl schmaler sein. Die Schaltgriffe werde ich wahrscheinlich noch gegen XT austauschen, die gefallen mir optisch mit dem Aluhebel besser und mit Ganganzeige sieht das Cockpit auch nicht mehr so langweilig aus.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (15. Mai 2014)

Habe gestern meine erste kleine Testrunde durch den Wald gedreht und muss sagen, einfach genial. Wohne im bergischen Land und geht dementsprechend viel rauf und runter hier, hatte bissl sorgen über die Bergauf-Performance im Gegensatz zu meinem 29er Hardtail. Aber was soll ich sagen, es war nicht viel Unterschied zu spüren, Sitzposition ist etwas sportlicher, aber nicht unbequem, für längere Strecken rüste ich aber evtl. noch einen verstellbaren Vorbau nach. Gefühlt war ich nicht langsamer als sonst am Berg und ich bin eigentlich immer im Trail- und nicht im Climbmodus gefahren. War sogar eher noch angenehmer bergauf auch alles plattbügeln zu können, ohne dass es einen aushebelt und versetzt.
Bergab dann eine einzige Offenbarung, ist mein erstes Fully muss ich dazu sagen. Aber wie das alles schluckt und so ein angenehm "smoothiges" Fahrgefühl bringt war schon eine geile neue Erfahrung. Auch bei welligem Terrain oder Wurzeln einfach drübertrampeln zu können und es kommt keine Unruhe ins Rad ist schon sehr angenehm.
Fahrwerk habe ich übrigens bisher nur grob mit Sag nach Augenmaß eingestellt, denke mit etwas Feintuning lässt sich da auch noch was rausholen.
Wovon ich allerdings noch nicht so ganz überzeugt bin sind die Nobby Nic. Habe bisher den simplen Rapid Rob und als Austausch den Racing Ralph und die sind auf Asphalt ein Himmelweiter Unterschied, da merkt man vom Nobby Nic ja jeden Stollen. Evtl. ändert sich das ja, wenn ich mit dem Luftdruck (aktuell 2,4 Bar) noch weiter runter gehe. Im Gelände konnte ich auf der kurzen Runde gestern (20 km) noch nicht so einen Vorteil für den Nobby Nic feststellen.


----------



## filiale (15. Mai 2014)

Tue Dir einen Gefallen und kaufe dir KEINEN verstellbaren Vorbau. Die halten auf Dauer der Belastung nicht stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (15. Mai 2014)

Fahre seit 8 Monaten, respektive 3000 km einen am Hardtail und habe keinerlei Probleme damit. Fahre mit dem Rad eigentlich alles, was ich mit dem Nerve jetzt auch fahren werde. Schnelle Abfahrten, Trails und leicht verblocktes/verwurzeltes Gelände. Kann eigentlich wirklich nicht klagen über das Ding. Da ich linksseitig eine Oberschenkelprothese trage und deshalb nicht in den Wiegetritt kann "reisse" ich auch bergauf oder beim Stoff geben viel am Lenker und das auch relativ ungleichmäßig. Auch das macht er bislang klaglos mit.  Selbst wenn nach einem Jahr ein neuer fällig wird machen die paar Euros den Kohl nimmer fett.


----------



## Gor-Don (15. Mai 2014)

So, eben beim Service angerufen: Zubehör ist schon alles da, sollte also nächste Woche nichts schief gehen mit der Lieferung


----------



## walati (15. Mai 2014)

Heute das erste Mal mit dem neuen Bike unterwegs gewesen. Ist schon ein riesen Unterschied im Vergleich zu meinem alten Yellowstone. Da wo ich früher Aufstehen musste, weil es holprig ist, kann ich jetzt einfach sitzen bleiben und bergab werden die Sprünge über Baumwurzeln schön abgefedert, ohne das ich in die Knie gehen muss. Auf Schotterpisten kann ich gemütlich über 5cm große Steine drüberfahren, ohne das ich das großartig mitbekomme. Da springt normalerweise das Hinterrad beiseite. Ist schon toll das Bike. Wenn ich mal wieder ganz mutig bin, werde ich mit meinem altem Bike in den Wald.


----------



## Team-Alptraum (18. Mai 2014)

Hi... Ich bin erst seit kurzem MTB Fahrer. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Scott Scale 29er Hardtail. Ich möchte aber auf das Nerve Al umsteigen.
1. 27,5 2. Fully 3. Preis-Leistung, das sind so meine Gründe. Ich fühle mich auf dem großen Hardtail in technisch anspruchsvollen Situation überfordert.

Mit dem PPS System kommt bei mir Rahmengröße S heraus. Ich bin 178cm und hab ne SL von sehr kurzen 78,5 cm. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Werten? 

Ich denke M ist eher meine Größe. Vielleicht komme ich auch irgendwann mal in den Genuss bei Canyon vor Ort bei Größen zu testen.


----------



## malmo (18. Mai 2014)

Team-Alptraum schrieb:


> Hi... Ich bin erst seit kurzem MTB Fahrer. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Scott Scale 29er Hardtail. Ich möchte aber auf das Nerve Al umsteigen.
> 1. 27,5 2. Fully 3. Preis-Leistung, das sind so meine Gründe. Ich fühle mich auf dem großen Hardtail in technisch anspruchsvollen Situation überfordert.
> 
> Mit dem PPS System kommt bei mir Rahmengröße S heraus. Ich bin 178cm und hab ne SL von sehr kurzen 78,5 cm. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Werten?
> ...



Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, das ganze mal vor Ort anzuschauen und zu testen. Habe es trotz der relativ langen Anfahrt nicht bereut, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Mir gings auch ähnlich wie dir, bin noch nicht allzu lang dabei und konnte daher nicht wirklich selbst abschätzen, was eigentlich die richtige Rahmengröße bei meiner Körpergröße/SL ist...Das Ausmessen ergab eine Körpergröße von 179cm und eine Schrittlänge von 83cm. 
Habe es entsprechend in M genommen..

Habe dennoch die Räder in S und L gefahren und auch mit 27,5- bzw. mit 29-Zoll-Schlappen... War fürs Gefühl gut, die anderen Größen zu testen und bissl zu fahren!


----------



## Hips (18. Mai 2014)

@Team-Alptraum
Ich würde an deiner Stelle Größe M wählen. Ich denke, dass das gut passen wird. Miss eventuell deine Schrittlänge noch einmal nach. 78,5 cm sind verdächtig wenig - also die Wasserwage mal bis zum Anschlag an die Kronjuwelen. 
Die Sattelstütze wird wahrscheinlich (fast) bis zum Anschlag versenkt sein, aber bei L wird dir das Sitzrohr zu lang und bei S das Oberohr zu kurz sein.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dann ist probefahren natürlich optimal. Eventuell kannst du auch die Rahmengeometrie deines Scott mit dem Canyon vergleichen - wobei Race Hardtail vs AM-Fully nur bedingt vergleichbar sind.


----------



## monaco100 (19. Mai 2014)

Mein erster Ausritt in den Bergen war recht frustrierend. Bin jüngst auf Klickpedale umgestiegen und habe gleich nach 15 Minuten den Klassiker gebaut: Auf einer Seite im Stehen nicht rausgekommen, auf Schaltung und Sattel gefallen: Schaltauge verbogen und Sattel im Arsch. Na spitze. War aber noch fahrbar, nur kein erster Gang mehr.

Canyon sehr kulant: Neuer Sattel sollte heute kommen, Schaltauge wurde bereits getauscht. Gestern mal bei einem Technik-Training des DAV gewesen und habe es nicht bereut. Ging über 6 Stunden in einer 8er-Gruppe. Auch wenn das Niveau sehr unterschiedlich war, hat er sich jeden einzelnen angeschaut und immer wieder korrigiert. Gerade die bewusste Grundposition und Balance-Übungen werde ich ab jetzt häufiger machen.

Probleme machen mir immer noch die Klick-Pedale. Nachdem ich jetzt schon 3mal bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit auf die Fresse geflogen bin, habe ich jetzt auch bei technischeren Abfahrten und Trails mehr Schiss als früher. Außerdem hat der Guide mein Setup etwas kritisiert. Aufgrund des geplanten AlpenCross habe ich mir Schuhe mit Vibram-Sohle gekauft. Bei den Pedalen (Shimano XT) habe ich aber auf den Käfig verzichtet. Bisher stört mich das garnicht. Er sprach von Druckstellen aufgrund des weicheren Schuhs. habe die Pedale mit den Käfig-Pedalen verglichen: ME minimal größere Fläche. Ich werde das mal so beibehalten...


----------



## lirasi (19. Mai 2014)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Eine einfache Formel für die Gabel lautet: Körpergewicht plus 10 ist gleich Gabelluftdruck in psi. Beim Dämpfer das Gleiche mal Faktor 2 da halber Hub. Beispiel Körpergewicht 83kg, dann Gabelluftdruck 93psi und Dämpfer 186psi.



Servus. Bin seit letzte Woche mit meinem Nerve dabei.
Das mit dem Dämpfer kann ich unterschreiben, wiege ca. 96kg und fahre 210psi.
Allerdings macht mir die Gabel Sorge. Bei Canyon hatten die mir ca. 70 eingestellt, habe heute experimentiert und war auf 110psi. Da ging nix mehr...:-( Ungefähr einen SAG vorne von 5-10%
Dann wieder Luft abgelassen, so ca. 50psi jetzt drinnen, aber gscheit arbeiten tut die Gabel nimmer. Jemand eine Idee?

PS: was für Falschenhalter empfehlt Ihr?


----------



## monaco100 (19. Mai 2014)

Flaschenhalter kann ich Dir einen seitlichen empfehlen. Meine 0,750ml wird wirklich eng. Meine 1,0l geht allerdings garnicht, die schlägt an den Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (19. Mai 2014)

lirasi schrieb:


> Servus. Bin seit letzte Woche mit meinem Nerve dabei.
> Das mit dem Dämpfer kann ich unterschreiben, wiege ca. 96kg und fahre 210psi.
> Allerdings macht mir die Gabel Sorge. Bei Canyon hatten die mir ca. 70 eingestellt, habe heute experimentiert und war auf 110psi. Da ging nix mehr...:-( Ungefähr einen SAG vorne von 5-10%
> Dann wieder Luft abgelassen, so ca. 50psi jetzt drinnen, aber gscheit arbeiten tut die Gabel nimmer. Jemand eine Idee?
> ...


Was arbeitet denn nicht gescheit an der Gabel, spricht sie bei halbwegs korrektem Luftdruck nicht gut an oder kommt sie zu langsam wieder hoch? Vielleicht auch mal die Zugstufe in beide Richtungen zum Anschlag testen und schauen, ob sich was verbessert. Tendenziell muss ich aber auch sagen, dass subjektiv der Hinterbau deutlich sensibler anspricht als die Gabel. Ggf mal über Nacht auf den Kopf drehen, dass das Öl komplett zu den Dichtungen und dem Abstreifer läuft, soll ab und an Wunder helfen.

Hab jetzt in der ersten Woche knapp 130 km hinter mir und bin echt begeistert vom Fahrverhalten und ausser den "rappeligen" Bremsgriffen der Elixier 3 habe ich nichts negatives feststellen können.
Diese Woche kommt noch die Reverb Stealth dran, hoffe das wird nicht so fummelig mit dem Einbau.


----------



## lirasi (19. Mai 2014)

also bei 110psi hat sich die Gabel fast gar nimmer bewegen lassen, hing mit vollem Gewicht aufm Lenker und die Gabel sackte minimalst ein.
Dann wie geschrieben den Druck abgelassen, jetzt auf 50psi, verhalten ist aber gleich geblieben.

werd aber nachher noch mal gucken und Luft komplett raus und dann langsam erhöhen


----------



## Heiko-78 (19. Mai 2014)

Team-Alptraum schrieb:


> Mit dem PPS System kommt bei mir Rahmengröße S heraus. Ich bin 178cm und hab ne SL von sehr kurzen 78,5 cm. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Werten?
> Ich denke M ist eher meine Größe. Vielleicht komme ich auch irgendwann mal in den Genuss bei Canyon vor Ort bei Größen zu testen.



Ich bin 1,69 und habe eine SL von 81. Also würde ich da wirklich nochmal mit Hilfe eines Assistenten nachmessen. Ich fahre S, muss aber sagen, dass mir der Sattel eigentlich doch nicht wirklich hoch genug ist, eigentlich hätte ich gern noch nen cm mehr, um bergauf besser reintreten zu können. Also ich denke, mit M wärst du schon richtig. Aber wenn möglich: Koblenz lohnt immer!


----------



## traab87 (19. Mai 2014)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Diese Woche kommt noch die Reverb Stealth dran, hoffe das wird nicht so fummelig mit dem Einbau.



Wenn die Steuerrückzahlung  kommt wird die bei mir auch noch nachgerüstet, kannst ja mal ein Statement hinterlassen wie es lief.

mfg


----------



## XR-Kalle (19. Mai 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,69 und habe eine SL von 81. Also würde ich da wirklich nochmal mit Hilfe eines Assistenten nachmessen. Ich fahre S, muss aber sagen, dass mir der Sattel eigentlich doch nicht wirklich hoch genug ist, eigentlich hätte ich gern noch nen cm mehr, um bergauf besser reintreten zu können. Also ich denke, mit M wärst du schon richtig. Aber wenn möglich: Koblenz lohnt immer!



Ich habe genau die gleichen Maße und bin super zufrieden mit Gr. S und der Höhe des Sattel's... hast Du ein Modell ohne Reverb oder warum ist die Sattelstange bei Dir so kurz?


----------



## Heiko-78 (20. Mai 2014)

XR-Kalle schrieb:


> Ich habe genau die gleichen Maße und bin super zufrieden mit Gr. S und der Höhe des Sattel's... hast Du ein Modell ohne Reverb oder warum ist die Sattelstange bei Dir so kurz?



jepp, ohne Reverb. Vielleicht liegt meine subjektive Wahrnehmung auch einfach daran, dass ich jahrelang ein leicht zu großes (weil die damals so waren) Hardtail gefahren bin. Sattelstütze kommt mir nämlich eh schon recht lang vor. Zur Not kommt nächstes Jahr ein neues her, Wiederverkaufswert ist ja aktuell dank der ganzen Tests recht hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plapper (20. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich habe mir auch die Reverb Stealth nachträglich eingebaut und sie ist leider schon 2 x ausgefallen, jedes mal musste ich sie neu entlüften, ich hatte damals auch die Kind shok Lev integra im Auge und bereue heute das ich sie mir nicht geholt habe. Ich hatte auf meinem alten Bike auch eine KS und war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Team-Alptraum (21. Mai 2014)

malmo schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, das ganze mal vor Ort anzuschauen und zu testen. Habe es trotz der relativ langen Anfahrt nicht bereut, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Mir gings auch ähnlich wie dir, bin noch nicht allzu lang dabei und konnte daher nicht wirklich selbst abschätzen, was eigentlich die richtige Rahmengröße bei meiner Körpergröße/SL ist...Das Ausmessen ergab eine Körpergröße von 179cm und eine Schrittlänge von 83cm.
> Habe es entsprechend in M genommen..
> 
> Habe dennoch die Räder in S und L gefahren und auch mit 27,5- bzw. mit 29-Zoll-Schlappen... War fürs Gefühl gut, die anderen Größen zu testen und bissl zu fahren!



Wie war/ist denn für dich der Unterschied von 29" auf 27,5" ?




Hips schrieb:


> @Team-Alptraum
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle Größe M wählen. Ich denke, dass das gut passen wird. Miss eventuell deine Schrittlänge noch einmal nach. 78,5 cm sind verdächtig wenig - also die Wasserwage mal bis zum Anschlag an die Kronjuwelen.
> Die Sattelstütze wird wahrscheinlich (fast) bis zum Anschlag versenkt sein, aber bei L wird dir das Sitzrohr zu lang und bei S das Oberohr zu kurz sein.



Die Schrittlänge stimmt, leider... Hab sehr kurze Beine und ich sehe das genauso wie du. Ist mit den Rennrädern auch immer das gleiche.



Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Also ich denke, mit M wärst du schon richtig. Aber wenn möglich: Koblenz lohnt immer!



Ich hoffe das ich in ein paar Wochen mal nach Koblenz komme und was testen kann, war auch noch nie da und deswegen wollte ich eh mal hin.

So eine Reverb Sattelstütze ist schon ganz sinnvoll oder? Hätte vielleicht mein Schlüsselbeinbruch verhindern können :S


----------



## Resimilchkuh (21. Mai 2014)

Hab meine Reverb eben eingebaut. Muss sagen das geht erfreulich unkompliziert, hatte viel Gefummel mit der innen verlegten Leitung und anschließendem Entlüften befürchtet. Aber nichts dergleichen, trotz mehrfachem Einkürzen der Leitung und längerem "offen" liegen musste ich nicht mal entlüften. Keine Ahnung, ob das der Vorteil dieses Connectamajig ist, dachte eigentlich dieser "Schnellspanner" wäre der Anschluss an der Stütze selbst und zur Montage muss man ja lediglich am Remote den Schlauch abschrauben. Jedenfalls tut sie nach Einbau brav ihren Dienst.
Aufgefallen ist mir allerdings, dass man die Geschwindigkeit des Ausfahrens schon relativ weit aufdrehen muss, damit überhaupt was passiert. Hoffe das liegt nicht doch an Luft im System.
Eine Sache war jedoch extrem ärgerlich. 260 Teuros für eine Sattelstütze sind ja echt kein Pappenstiel, aber die Brems-Aussenhülle, die man als Einzughilfe für die Leitung braucht, musste ich noch separat kaufen.  Gottseidank habe ich früh genug angefangen und um die Ecke ist ein Radladen. 
Morgen kommt der Praxistest im Gelände.


----------



## Plapper (21. Mai 2014)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Hab meine Reverb eben eingebaut. Muss sagen das geht erfreulich unkompliziert, hatte viel Gefummel mit der innen verlegten Leitung und anschließendem Entlüften befürchtet. Aber nichts dergleichen, trotz mehrfachem Einkürzen der Leitung und längerem "offen" liegen musste ich nicht mal entlüften. Keine Ahnung, ob das der Vorteil dieses Connectamajig ist, dachte eigentlich dieser "Schnellspanner" wäre der Anschluss an der Stütze selbst und zur Montage muss man ja lediglich am Remote den Schlauch abschrauben. Jedenfalls tut sie nach Einbau brav ihren Dienst.
> Aufgefallen ist mir allerdings, dass man die Geschwindigkeit des Ausfahrens schon relativ weit aufdrehen muss, damit überhaupt was passiert. Hoffe das liegt nicht doch an Luft im System.
> Eine Sache war jedoch extrem ärgerlich. 260 Teuros für eine Sattelstütze sind ja echt kein Pappenstiel, aber die Brems-Aussenhülle, die man als Einzughilfe für die Leitung braucht, musste ich noch separat kaufen.  Gottseidank habe ich früh genug angefangen und um die Ecke ist ein Radladen.
> Morgen kommt der Praxistest im Gelände.


DU wirst um das Entlüften nicht herum kommen, hatte am Anfang auch gedacht das das Super geklappt hat aber nach 2 Wochen ging nix mehr und ich musste sie entlüften. Danach kam sie viel schneller raus und an der Verstellung merkte man jede Umdrehung sofort.

Plapper


----------



## dj_holgie (21. Mai 2014)

Plapper schrieb:


> DU wirst um das Entlüften nicht herum kommen, hatte am Anfang auch gedacht das das Super geklappt hat aber nach 2 Wochen ging nix mehr und ich musste sie entlüften. Danach kam sie viel schneller raus und an der Verstellung merkte man jede Umdrehung sofort.
> 
> Plapper



Ja, wenn man die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit erhöhen muss damit man absenken kann ist Luft im Hebel. Ist bei der Reverb ein bekanntes Problem. Im Normfall reicht es aus wenn du nur den Hebel entlüftest, das dauert mit allem drum und dran keine 15 Minuten. Musst ich auch schon bei meiner machen, von einem "defekt" würde ich aber bei sowas nicht reden, da man im Notfall ja die Luftkammer mit der Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit regeln kann und so die Stütze auf jeden Fall auch mit Luft im Hebel funktioniert. Beim entlüften nicht vergessen die Geschwindigkeit auf ganz langsam zu stellen.


----------



## huko (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ist jemand von den stolzen Besitzern eines AL 27,5 mit dem vorgenger gefahren...ich würde gerne wissen wie ist die Oberrohrwandstärke in dem neuem Bike im vergleich zum Nerve XC 8.0 von 2010...hört sich das eher nach coladose an oder ist etwas stabiler?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (22. Mai 2014)

War tatsächlich ordentlich Luft drin, aber entlüften ging fix und jetzt fluppt es  
Hat jemand eine Idee, warum zwei Spritzen im Kit sind? Wird die zweite beim Leitungswechsel und neu befüllen gebraucht?


----------



## Plapper (22. Mai 2014)

Eine Spritze ist für den Hebel und die Zweite kommt an die Stüze. http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Rock-Shox-Reverb-entl%C3%BCften/728ec4b47e3344961d9285605823fdac


----------



## Resimilchkuh (22. Mai 2014)

Ah ja, so in etwa hatte ich vermutet. Hab beim Einbau gar nicht drauf geachtet wo bei der Stealth das Ventil sitzt, müsste ja unten am Schlauchanschluss sein oder? Kann ich auf den ganzen Bildern nicht erkennen.


----------



## Plapper (22. Mai 2014)

Ja die sitzt unter der Stüze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lirasi (22. Mai 2014)

man ne dummy Frage, in welchem Modus, stellt man das SAG ein? Kann doch nur descent sein oder?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (22. Mai 2014)

Jup, wobei da am Hinterrad eigentlich kein Unterschied sein sollte, da der Dämpfer ja nie blockiert ist und im Prinzip nur die Low-Speed Druckstufe geändert wird.


----------



## thor2211 (25. Mai 2014)




----------



## thor2211 (25. Mai 2014)

So. Erste Runde gedreht. Alles bestens.
Finde den Rahmen nur etwas weich.


----------



## Valentina26 (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo an alle!
Canyon gibt ja als max. Reifenbreite 2,25" an.
Gehen auch breitere Reifen, z.B. 2,35", ohne Schäden am Rahmen zu befürchten?
Würde dies gern bevor ich bestelle wissen.


----------



## Gor-Don (28. Mai 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung ist mit einer Überwurfmutter an den Bremsgriff geschraubt.
> Wenn Du die Überwurfmutter löst passiert noch nichts, aber wenn Du dann die Bremsleitung aus dem Bremsgriff ziehst kann Mineralöl rauslaufen. Deshalb musst Du den Bremsgriff dann so halten, dass der Leitungsanschluss leicht nach oben zeigt.
> Dazu reicht es aus wenn Du die Bremsgriffe am Lenker etwas verdrehst, so dass der Bremshebel etwas nach oben zeigt.
> Dann zeigt auch der Leitingsanschluss etwas nach oben und es läuft nichts raus.
> ...




Hej, nochmal tausend dank! Das hat ja tatsächlich geklappt - ohne irgendwelches entlüftungswerkzeug.
Das hat jetzt den vorteil, dass ich hier nagelneues entlüftungswerkzeug (für den notfall) stehen habe... 

Morgen wirds nun zum ersten mal ausgefahren... )) Über den Hills geht's mit ein paar Leuten - Vatertag, himmlisch!


----------



## haga67 (29. Mai 2014)

Das freut mich


----------



## CariocaRio (30. Mai 2014)

Valentina26 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> Canyon gibt ja als max. Reifenbreite 2,25" an.
> Gehen auch breitere Reifen, z.B. 2,35", ohne Schäden am Rahmen zu befürchten?
> Würde dies gern bevor ich bestelle wissen.



der Rahmen wird nicht das Problem sein. Eher ob die Felge deinen Reifen hält. Schau lieber mal auf der Herstellerseite deiner Felgemarke nach.


----------



## porszivo (30. Mai 2014)

Kurze Frage: Gibt es hier größere Fahrer (> 192cm) die das 27,5er fahren?
Da es ja nur Rahmengröße L gibt, bin ich am Überlegen ob ich dann zum 27,5er oder eben zum 29er greifen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traab87 (30. Mai 2014)

Valentina26 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> Canyon gibt ja als max. Reifenbreite 2,25" an.
> Gehen auch breitere Reifen, z.B. 2,35", ohne Schäden am Rahmen zu befürchten?
> Würde dies gern bevor ich bestelle wissen.





CariocaRio schrieb:


> der Rahmen wird nicht das Problem sein. Eher ob die Felge deinen Reifen hält. Schau lieber mal auf der Herstellerseite deiner Felgemarke nach.



Wer's genau haben will:
Al 6.0: Mavic CrossOne, laut Hersteller bis 2,3"
Al 7.0: Mavic Crossride, laut Hersteller bis 2,3"
Al 8.0: M-1700-SPLINE-27-5, laut Hersteller bis 2,4"
Al 9.0: XM-1501-Spline-ONE-27-5, laut Hersteller bis 2,5"
Canyon selbst beschränkt die Al 27,5" als auch die Al 29" Serie auf 2,25". Warum auch immer, Platz ist mehr als genug da.
Cheers.


----------



## Magico80 (30. Mai 2014)

Meins nun mal in freier Wildbahn 



 

 

 

 

 



Folgende Änderungen zum Originalsetup:

vorne Conti Trail King 2.4 hinten MK2 2.4 Tubeless
Lenker 788 Spike
Ergon GE1 Griffe
Sattel Phenom von Speci


----------



## Barnsch (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da mal eine Frage an Magico80: Wie verhält sich das mit dem Platz der Trinkflasche? Bekommt man die raus ohne das nach 3 Ausfahrten der Rahmen zerkratzt ist? Sieht aus wie eine Speiseeis Big Mouth Flasche in 750 ml - stimmt das?


----------



## Magico80 (31. Mai 2014)

ich hab die Purist von Specialized mit 750ml. Geht nicht so gut am Rahmen vorbei leider. Ich hab am Oberrohr ein Stück Klebeband dran gemacht damits nicht so scheuert. Hab keine Lust mir jetzt noch 500ml Flaschen auch zu kaufen. Die Camelbak geht besser raus.

Ich hab eigentlich auch meine Trinkblase im Rucksack mit purem Wasser, aber meist nehm ich noch etwas Saftschorle mit in der Trinkflasche für den Geschmack. ;-)


----------



## traab87 (31. Mai 2014)

Hab mir einen Elite Cannibale Flaschenhalter + Camelbak 700ml Trinkflasche geholt. Lässt sich problemlos leicht schräg rein und raus bewegen.

--- Edit ---
Sollte noch dazu sagen, dass ich einen L-Rahmen hab


----------



## chriso27 (1. Juni 2014)

Ich habe Rahmengröße und bekome nur eine 500ml Flasche rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gor-Don (2. Juni 2014)

Fotos der zweiten und bisher letzten Tour. Jetzt muss ich darauf warten, was Canyon sagt, bzgl. des falsch montierten Helicoil-Gewindes und der dadurch lädierten Pivot Axle (siehe goo.gl/pRdWrv )

Ansonsten ein absolut geniales Rad!


----------



## LANDOs (2. Juni 2014)

Hat das Nerve AL auch vorne 15 mm Steckachse und hinten Quickrelease ?


----------



## Pr0ph (2. Juni 2014)

Das 6.0 hat Schnellspanner.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plapper (2. Juni 2014)

Das 7er hat hinten eine Steckachse und vorne schnellspanner.


----------



## schnips (2. Juni 2014)

das 7er hat doch vorne und hinten steckachsen dachte ich


----------



## mAs04 (3. Juni 2014)

Moin Leute,  könnte mir jmd. Sagen wo genau die reverb stealth am Rahmen läuft. Also am sitzrohr kommt sie raus klar und dann? Einfach am Dämpfer vorbei zum unterrohr oder wird sie unters bike verlegt?  Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine und sag schonmal Danke


----------



## Pr0ph (3. Juni 2014)

Wahrscheinlich auf dem Unterrohr parallel zur Bremsleitung der Hinterradbremse. Dort sind zumindest Halterungen vorhanden.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XR-Kalle (3. Juni 2014)

Pr0ph schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich auf dem Unterrohr parallel zur Bremsleitung der Hinterradbremse. Dort sind zumindest Halterungen vorhanden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk



So ist es!


----------



## mAs04 (3. Juni 2014)

Ja und davor? Einfach am Dämpfer vorbei legen?


----------



## Pr0ph (3. Juni 2014)

Schau dir das Bild in Beitrag 405 an, da siehst du es. Einfach auf der gleichen Seite wie die Bremsleitung am Sattelrohr vorbei führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (3. Juni 2014)

Kurze Info zum Umbau eines Nerve AL 6.0 mit Schnellspanner zum Canyon through axle System.
Den Umbausatz gibt es nur mit Achse und das Schaltauge muss auch noch dazu gekauft werden.
Preis für alles 59,85 Euro +Versand.
Es gibt dafür keine Einzelteile laut Canyon, also wenn der Gewindeeinsatz defekt ist, gibts nur einen Satz mit Abdeckplatte ,Gewindeeinsatz und Achse für 39,90 Euro obwohl der Einsatz ein Centartikel ist.
Das ist echt.


----------



## Heiko-78 (3. Juni 2014)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Kurze Info zum Umbau eines Nerve AL 6.0 mit Schnellspanner zum Canyon through axle System.
> Den Umbausatz gibt es nur mit Achse und das Schaltauge muss auch noch dazu gekauft werden.
> Preis für alles 59,85 Euro +Versand.
> Es gibt dafür keine Einzelteile laut Canyon, also wenn der Gewindeeinsatz defekt ist, gibts nur einen Satz mit Abdeckplatte ,Gewindeeinsatz und Achse für 39,90 Euro obwohl der Einsatz ein Centartikel ist.
> Das ist echt.



Das Nerve AL hat doch hinten immer ThroughAxle, oder?


----------



## Pr0ph (3. Juni 2014)

Nein, dass 6.0 hat Schnellspanner. Da sind aber auch einige Teile im Paket dabei gewesen, wo ich dachte die gehören zum Umbau auf Achse. Warum man ein neues Schaltauge brauch ist mir auch nicht so richtig klar...


----------



## droids (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo Nerveianer. 

Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein AM/Touren Fully zu suchen. (Umstieg vom Hardtail) Nun würde mich interessieren ab wann Ihr eher zum Spectral AL raten würdet? Im Moment ist das Nerve 8.0 mein Favorit. 

Folgende Anwendungsfälle habe ich: 

- Waldautobahnen
- Single Trails 
- Auch mal eine Runde auf dem Asphalt
- Kurze Touren
- Längere Touren (irgendwann mal ein Transalp)

Folgende Anwendungsfälle habe ich eher nicht: 

- Bikeparks
- extreme Trails

Es wäre spannend von euch zu hören, wie Ihr euch für oder gegen das Nerve entschieden habt. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Magico80 (3. Juni 2014)

Für Dein Anforderungsprofil nach Priorität geordnet würde auch ein 0815 Hardtail mit 100mm Federweg gut gehen. Wenn Fully, dann wirst Du mit dem Nerve sehr zufrieden sein.


----------



## Heiko-78 (3. Juni 2014)

Pr0ph schrieb:


> Nein, dass 6.0 hat Schnellspanner. Da sind aber auch einige Teile im Paket dabei gewesen, wo ich dachte die gehören zum Umbau auf Achse. Warum man ein neues Schaltauge brauch ist mir auch nicht so richtig klar...



Aber dann die Frage: Macht es denn überhaupt Sinn, das umzurüsten? Also bei dem Preis hätte man ja schon fast das 7.0er. Und was spricht (bei der Ausstattung und Preisklasse) gegen Schnellspanner?


----------



## Pr0ph (3. Juni 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach reichen die Schnellspanner für meinen Einsatzzweck des Nerve(also Waldautobahn etc.) aus. Umrüsten wird teuer, da du ja auch eine andere Gabel brauchst sowie andere Naben. Lohnt also kaum, es sei denn du willst das alles tauschen. Dann könntest du aber gleich das 8.0 nehmen. Kommt am Ende wohl auf den gleichen Preis.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XR-Kalle (3. Juni 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Meins nun mal in freier Wildbahn
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 296320 Anhang anzeigen 296321 Anhang anzeigen 296322 Anhang anzeigen 296323 Anhang anzeigen 296325 Anhang anzeigen 296324
> 
> ...



@Magico
Kannst Du mal bitte beschreiben, wie sich die breiteren Reifen im Vergleich zu den originalen 2,25er Nobby Nic's fahren?
Überwiegen die Grip-Vorteile oder spürt man den größeren Rollwiederstand doch deutlich?
Kannst Du mal bitte messen, wie breit der Conti auf Deiner Felge ausfällt? (welches Nerve hast Du eigentlich ?)
Warum Continental... was stört Dich am NN?
Sorry für die vielen Fragen aber meine Reifen sind bald "durch"... ;-)
Danke und Gruß
Jens


----------



## Magico80 (3. Juni 2014)

Hi Jens, Ich bin mit dem NN noch nie klar gekommen. Ist halt nicht mein Reifen.

Auch ist das Nerve 9.0 finde ich ein hochklassiges MTB und da macht man einfach keine 0815 Schwalbe drauf.

Ich bin bekennender Conti Fanboy und Fahr Conti auf allen meinen Rädern (RR, CX, MTB). Auf 26" bin ich Maxxis Ardent hinten und Conti Baron vorne gefahren, gerade der Baron ist ein Hammer Reinfen. Gabs in 27,5 aber nicht und laut Conti erst gegen 2015 in Planung.

Also was bleibt übrig: Der MK2 und Trail King. Ausprobiert und in 2.2 ist er einfach zu schmal an so einem fetten Fully. Also 2.4er drauf. Geht gerade so in den Rahmen. An der Kettenstrebenbrücke sollte man zur Vorsicht Gewebeklebeband anbringen. Habe sie Tubeless aufgezogen mit den TL Hinweisen von Conti und bin bisher super begeistert. Toller Grip auch im Nassen und der Rollwiederstand ist deutlich geringer als bei dem Ardent. Viele machen hier das Black Chili Verantwortlich. Im Matsch war natürlich der Baron besser als der TK, aber die momentane Kombi finde ich hervorragend für Touren und anspruchsvolles Gelände sowie wenns mal schneller oder ruppiger wird.

Für den Bikepark oder fette Steinwüsten würd ich aber eher zu anderen tendieren als den MK2.

Ich habe das 9.0 Nerve AL mit den breiten DT XM 1501 Spline TLR Felgen

Und zu guter letzt finde ich Handmade in Germany bei den Black Chili Reifen von Conti klasse. Da mich das Gesamtpaket zufrieden Stimmt, bin ich auch bereit, da ein paar Euro mehr aus zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XR-Kalle (3. Juni 2014)

Ja cool,ich hab auch das 9.0...dann probier ich auch mal dickere Reifen. ;-) 
Vielen Dank für Dein Feedback!


----------



## Magico80 (3. Juni 2014)

Pass auf, der MK2 baut schon echt breit. Viel viel breiter als so mancher Maxxis in 2.4.

Bilder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nerve-al-nur27-5.682787/page-8#post-11852199

Mir hat da die Reifenbreiten Datenbank gut weiter geholfen.


----------



## XR-Kalle (3. Juni 2014)

Hab grad mal nachgeschaut... Verdammt, der TK wiegt ja ein sattes Kilo!!

Hast Du den vorne drauf?


----------



## Magico80 (3. Juni 2014)

Ja, aber mit Tubeless relativiert sich das dann wieder fast.


----------



## Sonny1980HD (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Mein Nerve BJ. 2013 wird zu oft von meiner Frau bewegt so das ich Ihr das 2014 Modell gekauft habe um meins wieder zu bekommen xD.
Die Rahmengrösse ist S. Im Internet sind Bilder vom aktuellen Nerve mit und ohne Strebe vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr.
Ist das Rahmengrösse abhängig ? 

MfG
Sonny1980HD


----------



## Magico80 (5. Juni 2014)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (5. Juni 2014)

Sonny1980HD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mein Nerve BJ. 2013 wird zu oft von meiner Frau bewegt so das ich Ihr das 2014 Modell gekauft habe um meins wieder zu bekommen xD.
> Die Rahmengrösse ist S. Im Internet sind Bilder vom aktuellen Nerve mit und ohne Strebe vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr.
> ...


Ja, XS und S haben keine Strebe.


----------



## s1monster (5. Juni 2014)

Ist es nicht so das die Modelle für Männer diese Streben habe, die für Frauen aber nicht?


----------



## haga67 (5. Juni 2014)

Nein. Die Frauenbikes sind in S abgebildet, die Männerbikes in M.


----------



## traab87 (5. Juni 2014)

Es gibt keine "Männer" oder "Frauen" Bikes. Nur verschiedene Rahmengrößen. Die Unterschiede zu den "w" Bikes sind lediglich die Farben und der Sattel, Geo ist die gleiche. 

Cheers.


----------



## s1monster (6. Juni 2014)

Na dann ;-)


----------



## vicangp (6. Juni 2014)

Kann man das Nerve AL eigentlich durch Austausch von Dämpfer und Gabel zu einem Allmountain umfunktionieren? Oder gibt es etwas was dagegen spricht?


----------



## monaco100 (10. Juni 2014)

So, nachdem ich zweimal durch eigenes Verschulden mein Schaltauge verbogen habe, hatte ich mich nun endlich auf das Radl eingefahren. Jetzt spinnt meine Vorderbremse bei meinem 8.0 (sprich: Avid Elixir 5). Zunächst dachte ich noch: Geduld, einbremsen, wird schon. Mittlerweile traue ich mich nicht mehr, den Bremshebel richtig durchzuziehen. Bremskraft und Druckpunkt sind da, aber sie fängt erst an zu quietschen, dann zu schreien, dann vibriert die Bremsscheibe und anschließend wirklich die gesamte vordere Gabel. Alles ist fest und ich sehe keinen Fehler. Hab das Gefühl, die Bremse stempelt bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, bis das ganze Rad in Schwingung versetzt wird. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp? Könnte Bremsbeläge oder Scheibe wechseln überhaupt was bringen? Oder besteht sogar die Gefahr, dass es garnicht an der Bremse und ein komplettes Umrüsten (ggf. XT) garnichts bringen würde? Bisher hab ich echt überhaupt kein Glück mit dem Bike.


----------



## Plapper (10. Juni 2014)

vicangp schrieb:


> Kann man das Nerve AL eigentlich durch Austausch von Dämpfer und Gabel zu einem Allmountain umfunktionieren? Oder gibt es etwas was dagegen spricht?



Hi Vicangp,

das macht für mich keinen Sinn, dann würde ich mir eher direkt das Spectral holen. DA ist alles aufeinander abgestimmt.

Plapper


----------



## monaco100 (11. Juni 2014)

Kleine Ergänzung: Ich war heute im Fachgeschäft wegen der Bremse. Diagnose: Heißgebremst, glasig geworden, quietschen, schreien,... Gott sei Dank hab ich neue Beläge gleich dagelassen.

Find ich krass: Gerade mal vier Touren gemacht. Mir ist klar, dass Einbremsen Sinn macht, aber wenn ich eine Abfahrt von 1.000 hm vor mir liegen habe, habe ich nicht so viele Wahlmöglichkeiten. Ist nicht mein erstes Bike, aber meine erste Avid. Da meine Freundin und zwei Freunde die auch fahren - und keine Probleme haben - habe ich mal bewusst die 600 Euro auf das 9.0 gespart. Was ich aber jetzt schon vermisse, ist die Sattelstütze. Trail hoch, runter, hoch, runter. Spezl hat sich das Radon Slide geholt, das gerade 20% reduziert war. Zwar eher vergleichbar mit dem Spectral, aber sicher ein sehr guter Deal (mit absenkbarer Gabel, 150mm vorne und hinten + Vario)...


----------



## ZzMi-kezZ (11. Juni 2014)

Deswegen war das erste was ich gemacht hab, die Avid 9 Trail gegen die XT Bremse getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plapper (13. Juni 2014)

ZzMi-kezZ schrieb:


> Deswegen war das erste was ich gemacht hab, die Avid 9 Trail gegen die XT Bremse getauscht.
> Anhang anzeigen 298730
> 
> 
> ...


Hi 
Also ich bin mit der 9 Trail total zufrieden , und habe mit 95kg immer genug Reserven. Aber vielleicht brennest ihr auch einfach zuviel ;-) immer getreu dem Motto wer Bremmst verliert.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (13. Juni 2014)

Hey, an alle nerve Fahrer, habt ihr auch Rost an den schrauben nach intensivem Wasser Kontakt?? 
Bei mir nach jedes mal nachdem ich da Rad gereinigt hab!!


----------



## malmo (13. Juni 2014)

@Grandcanyon8 

kann ich nicht bestätigen...


----------



## XR-Kalle (13. Juni 2014)

Ich auch nicht, allerdings puste ich mein Bike nach dem Waschen auch immer mit dem Kompressor trocken. 

Hat zufällig jemand die Drehmomente für die kleine 5er Schraube, die das Schaltauge fixiert und für den Bolzen, mit dem man das Schaltwerk (XT) am Schaltauge befestigt? Kann mal bitte jemand nachsehen, ob hinter letzt genanntem Bolzen ein Sicherungsring sitzt?Ich sehe bei mir eine schmale Nut, in die sowas passen könnte, weiß jetzt nur nicht, ob ich den beim Abbau unwissentlich weg geschossen habe. 

Danke und Gruß 
Jens


----------



## Plapper (13. Juni 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Hey, an alle nerve Fahrer, habt ihr auch Rost an den schrauben nach intensivem Wasser Kontakt??
> Bei mir nach jedes mal nachdem ich da Rad gereinigt hab!!


Ja ich habe auch Rost an den Schrauben. Hat das von euch schon jemand reklamiert?

Plapper


----------



## s1monster (13. Juni 2014)

Wurde hier schonmal durchgenommen mit den rostigen Schrauben. Weiß allerdings nicht auf welcher Seite. War aber mit Bild zu sehen...


----------



## Gor-Don (14. Juni 2014)

Die Eisen-Schrauben sind schon zart am Rosten am Innbus-Eingriff, das kann ich bestätigen. Habe da erstmal etwas Fett draufgemacht - gut jedoch der Hinweise, dass man das auf Garantie tauschen lassen könnte!


----------



## lirasi (14. Juni 2014)

Frage an die Nerves, sieht Euere Steinschlagschutzfolie auch schon vergammelt aus?
Habe erst 100km runter, noch nicht mal Regen oder Matsch, und die Folie wirft schon Blasen. Schaut peinlich + billig aus. 
Mal überlegen ob och CANYON ne Mail schreibe


----------



## XR-Kalle (14. Juni 2014)

lirasi schrieb:


> Frage an die Nerves, sieht Euere Steinschlagschutzfolie auch schon vergammelt aus?
> Habe erst 100km runter, noch nicht mal Regen oder Matsch, und die Folie wirft schon Blasen. Schaut peinlich + billig aus.
> Mal überlegen ob och CANYON ne Mail schreibe



Schau mal nach, ob das nicht nur die dünne Folie über der eigentlichen Folie ist. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lirasi (14. Juni 2014)

XR-Kalle schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, ob das nicht nur die dünne Folie über der eigentlichen Folie ist. ;-)



wie jetzt? Du meinst die "größere" Folie kann man abziehen und darunter ist dann noch ne besser verklebte Kleinere?

wenn ja dann steh i jetzt aber ganz schön dumm da....


----------



## lirasi (14. Juni 2014)

XR-Kalle: merci, falls wir uns mal treffen geht die Runde auf mich


----------



## XR-Kalle (14. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei...


----------



## lirasi (15. Juni 2014)

so heute meinen ersten Test in den Alpen gemacht, + einen richtigen gschmeidigen Trial ...

beim Downhill auf der Kieswaldautobahn hatte ich bei hohem Tempi ein stets unsichers Fahrgefühl, so wie wenn der Lenker schlackert.
Glaube weniger dass es am Reifen liegt, eher am Fwk? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## lirasi (16. Juni 2014)

lirasi schrieb:


> so heute meinen ersten Test in den Alpen gemacht, + einen richtigen gschmeidigen Trial ...
> 
> beim Downhill auf der Kieswaldautobahn hatte ich bei hohem Tempi ein stets unsichers Fahrgefühl, so wie wenn der Lenker schlackert.
> Glaube weniger dass es am Reifen liegt, eher am Fwk? Was meint Ihr?




sagt mal, was fahrt Ihr denn für Luftdruck. Glaube meine 3.0bar könnten too much sein, wiege stattliche 96kg :-(


----------



## Plapper (16. Juni 2014)

lirasi schrieb:


> sagt mal, was fahrt Ihr denn für Luftdruck. Glaube meine 3.0bar könnten too much sein, wiege stattliche 96kg :-(


Ich habe auch ca96 kg und fahre mit ca. 2,2 - 2,5 Bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malmo (16. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele zur Zeit auch mit dem Reifendruck rum, um rauszufinden, mit welchem sich das Fahren am besten anfühlt. Hab mit knapp unter 2 bar angefangen, bin mittlerweile bei 3bar. Das fährt sich meiner Meinung nach in den verschiedensten Terrains bisher am besten, aber das ist ja auch Geschmacksache, ziemlich subjektiv und abhängig von der Bereifung. Wiege ca. 75kg...

Ich hab ne Frage zum Thema Kettenführung. Wenns etwas ruppiger wird, springt bei mir an den vorderen Kettenblätter relativ oft die Kette runter. Ich dachte bisher, es gibt keine Kettenführung, wenn man vorne drei Kettenblätter drauf hat. Am Samstag habe ich bei einem Radler den C.Guide von BIONICON als Lösung gegen das Problem gesehn. Er meinte, das Teil taugt ziemlich und seitdem er den C.Guide dran hat, ist die Kette nicht mehr runtergesprungen..

Hat das jemand an seinem Nerve? Die Montage soll sehr einfach sein und zügig gehn, man muss dazu auch nicht die Kette aufmachen... Hat da schon jemand mit Erfahrung und sagt, dass Teil ist die 40 Euronen wert? Weil dann werde ich es mir ziemlich sicher ans Rad hängen.






Grüße malmo


----------



## lirasi (16. Juni 2014)

@malmo: hast Du evtl. ein XT Schaltwerk? Die haben doch das Shadow+, was genau dies verhindern soll? Hab es selber noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Magico80 (16. Juni 2014)

lirasi schrieb:


> sagt mal, was fahrt Ihr denn für Luftdruck. Glaube meine 3.0bar könnten too much sein, wiege stattliche 96kg :-(



Viel zu viel. Ich wieg 100kg und fahre hinten 1,8-2 und vorn 1,6-1,8 je nach Gelände Tubeless mit einem 2.4er Conti.

@all: Fällt eigentlich keinem das Stück Kuchen im Bild auf? :-D


----------



## Gor-Don (16. Juni 2014)

@all: Fällt eigentlich keinem das Stück Kuchen im Bild auf? :-D[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh! Ich hab mich schon gewundert, was das fürne Pedale sein soll! Guten Appetit^^


----------



## malmo (16. Juni 2014)

@lirasi jups, das ist ein XT-Shadow-Schaltwerk, allerdings kein Shadow+. Springt auf jeden Fall immer wieder runter...immer wieder heisst einmal pro Feierabendrunde -.-
Naja, probiern geht über studiern, ich werde mir den C.Guide nach dem verlängerten WE mal bestellen und nach einer gewissen Zeit meine Erfahrungswerte liefern!

@Magico80  Das Nerve hat den Kuchen einfach geschluckt


----------



## Plapper (17. Juni 2014)

@all: Fällt eigentlich keinem das Stück Kuchen im Bild auf? :-D[/QUOTE]

lol


----------



## Micha382 (18. Juni 2014)

Doch, hatte er doch sogar irgendwo geschrieben dass er sich das verdient hat


----------



## filiale (18. Juni 2014)

Der Bionic ist viiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu teuer für den Preis. Kann mna auch selbst bauen. Suche mal nach KeFü Selbstbau.
Meiner war auch selbst gebaut. Mit Gartenschlauch. Sieht professionell aus, kein Pfusch oder Knorz. Kosten 1 Euro. Verschleiß = 0. Suche mal im Forum, da haben einige ihre Selbstbauten mit Bilder abgelichtet.


----------



## malmo (18. Juni 2014)

@filiale danke für den Tip. Hab gerade die Sufu bemüt und eine Lösung gefunden. Sieht ja ganz passabel aus! 
Dann werd ich ma ne Runde basteln


----------



## Resimilchkuh (19. Juni 2014)

malmo schrieb:


> @filiale danke für den Tip. Hab gerade die Sufu bemüt und eine Lösung gefunden. Sieht ja ganz passabel aus!
> Dann werd ich ma ne Runde basteln



Hi nach was hast du denn gesucht? Werde da nicht so recht fündig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XR-Kalle (19. Juni 2014)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Hi nach was hast du denn gesucht? Werde da nicht so recht fündig.



Ich schließe mich da an... wenn ich "Kettenführung Selbstbau" oä eingebe, finde ich auch keine passable Lösung /Anleitung. 
Danke und Gruß 
Jens


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (19. Juni 2014)

Gor-Don schrieb:


> Die Eisen-Schrauben sind schon zart am Rosten am Innbus-Eingriff, das kann ich bestätigen. Habe da erstmal etwas Fett draufgemacht - gut jedoch der Hinweise, dass man das auf Garantie tauschen lassen könnte!


Welchen Hinweis meinst du? Ich hab bei Canyon angefragt, dort war der Mitarbeiter der Meinung, ein solches Problem sei nicht bekannt?? 
Finde das absoluter unakzeptabel an einem so teuren Bike! 
Gibt es schon jemand der die Schrauben getauscht bekommen hat?


----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2014)

So ist es professionell:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-nerve-al-29.603287/page-106#post-11707416

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2014.659401/page-45

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2014.659401/page-64#post-12032973

So klappt es auch, ist optisch aber kein Kracher:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kett...-15g-1-5-minuten.481453/page-45#post-10671446


----------



## vicangp (19. Juni 2014)

Welche Sattelstütze würdet ihr für das AL 6.0 empfehlen? Also sollte komplett versenkbar sein und am Lenker Höhenverstellbar.


----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2014)

Da gibt es ja nur 2 ...


----------



## Noisebub (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mir mein Rad geklaut wurde bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad, welches auf meine Anforderungen passt.
Ich habe bereits in der Kaufberatung einen Thread eröffnet, jedoch frage ich nun im Canyon-Forum noch einmal direkt nach.

Einsatzzweck:

- 40km (hin und zurück) Arbeitsweg an 3-4 Tagen die Woche - vom Münchner Umland bis in die Innenstadt
- Am Wochenende ausgedehnte (ca 60-80km) Touren bei denen die ein oder andere Waldautobahn dabei ist
- Hin und wieder eine Tour in den Bergen.
- Nächstes Jahr ein Alpencross (keine zu schwere Route)

Nun gibt es aktuell das Nerve AM 6.0 bei Canyon direkt ab Lager in meiner Größe (L). 

Passt das Rad für meine Ansprüche?
Oft liest man hier im Forum dass ein brauchbares Fully erst ab ca 2000€ losgeht. Wo wurde dann beim 6.0er gespart? 
Aufrüsten könnte ich es ja zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch immer (z.B. andere Bremsen).
Würdet ihr das Rad blind bestellen? Ich habe leider bisher noch niemanden in/um München gefunden der ein 2014er Modell in L hat und mich mal Probesitzen lässt.
Oder denkt ihr ich bin mit einem HT besser bedient?


----------



## malmo (20. Juni 2014)

@Resimilchkuh und @XR-Kalle siehe den Post #480 von filiale, die habe ich auch gefunden..

allerdings wirds das mit dem Basteln erstmal nichts bei mir, gestern das linke schlüsselbein gebrochen


----------



## XR-Kalle (20. Juni 2014)

Oje... na dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## iFlo (20. Juni 2014)

So hab mir heute das Nerve AL 8.0 bestellt, jetzt heißt es leider warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mAs04 (20. Juni 2014)

Gute Wahl!  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iFlo (20. Juni 2014)

Ja denke ich auch  
Hatte zwischen 7.0 und dem 8.0 überlegt, aber dann doch die bessere Variante gewählt


----------



## Flkz1983 (20. Juni 2014)

Hi Zusammen, wenn alles klappt bekomm ich morgen mein Nerve AL 9.0... was mich jetzt brennend interessiert: war bei Euch was dabei um z.B. Pedale oder Sattelstütze etwas zu schmieren?


----------



## thor2211 (20. Juni 2014)

Für die Sattelstütze und Lenker liegt eine kleine Tüte Montagepaste bei. Aber Achtung! Für die Pedale musst du normales Fett nehmen. Das ist nicht dabei.
Also nicht verwechseln!


----------



## Stefan110 (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob canyon ab Werk organische oder Sinter Bremsbeläge bei der Avid Elixir 9 Trail verwendet?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## p3bbels (27. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend,

Meine Frau möchte nun auch Biken. Es soll ein Nerve Al 6.0 sein. Laut PPS von Canyon soll Sie bei 1.60 Grösse und 73 Schrittlänge ein XS nehmen. Allerdings steht bei Überstandshöhe in der Geometrietabelle von Canyon 764mm. Mach ich
einen denkfehler oder stößt sie dann immer am Oberrohr auf. Dann wäre das Bike
nämlich gestorben.
Jemand einen Vergleich oder Info für mich.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gor-Don (27. Juni 2014)

Ich denke, dabei handelt es sich um die "mittlere" höhe. Wenn man sich die Zeichnung bei Canyon mal anschaut. Da das Oberrohr nach hinten stark abfällt ist es an der stelle, wo man steht, nochmal tiefer. Leider habe ich gerade kein Zollstock zum nachmessen da. Kann jemand anders evtl vergleichen, wo genau die Überstandshöhe gilt?


----------



## traab87 (27. Juni 2014)

Wenn man der Grafik auf der Homepage traut, dann solle da eigentlich noch Platz sein.





Allerdings verwundert es mich eh, dass von XS -> L der Überstand nur um 1,8cm wächst.


----------



## Trailmann (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Canyonfreunde ,
war heute in Koblenz und bin das Nerve AL 8.0 Probe gefahren.
Was soll ich sagen, ....... gefahren und bestellt .
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3278

Nachdem ich bei Radon in Bonn war und auch den ortsnahen Trekhändler besucht habe, habe ich mich heute dann für das Canyon entschieden, dazu noch eine Reverb zu einem guten Preis. In 4-5 Wochen darf ich das nette stück dann abholen.

Es war gut, dass ich vor Ort war, laut internet (Canyon HP) hätte ich ein S gebraucht, nach dem messen vor Ort, hat mir der Verkäufer dann zu einem M geraten, da ich wohl so ziemlich zwischen den beiden größen stehe. nach der probefahrt war dann auch mir das M deutlich lieber.

Körpergröße: 1,78m

Jetzt heißt es warten 

lg,
Chris


----------



## malmo (29. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch, super Rad! Und ne Reverb gleich mitzubestellen, ist definitiv ne gute Entscheidung. Mal sehen, ob ich mir auch noch sowas ans Rad schraub. 

In welcher Farbkombi hasts genommen?


----------



## Flkz1983 (29. Juni 2014)

Hab mein Nerve AL 9.0 nun seit ein paar Tagen und bin echt rundum zufrieden. Die vordere Scheibenbremse hat zwar eine ganz leichte unwucht... aber das is glaub fast unvermeidbar oder? Bin davor das Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 gefahren. Sind zwar Bergab echt Welten und das Slide ist dafür wirklich die bessere Waffe, aber mit dem Gesamtpaket Nerve bin ich einfach glücklicher weil ich der Fahrertyp Tour/Trail & leichte Sprünge bin.


----------



## Trailmann (29. Juni 2014)

malmo schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, super Rad! Und ne Reverb gleich mitzubestellen, ist definitiv ne gute Entscheidung. Mal sehen, ob ich mir auch noch sowas ans Rad schraub.
> 
> In welcher Farbkombi hasts genommen?



Habe es mir in "acid storm" (grau/grün) bestellt


----------



## guenniwende (30. Juni 2014)

Letzte Woche Dienstag habe ich auch bestellt, es ist ein Nerve AL 8.0 W in deep black ano geworden. das bald wieder, in meiner Größe lieferbare acid storm, gefällt mir farblich nicht so gut. Das W Bike ist ja ein Herrenbike mit Damensattel, den ich sofort gegen einen Herrensattel austauschen werde. Ich werde es in Koblenz abholen und warte stündlich auf die erlösende E-Mail! Lechz.......................................


----------



## Flkz1983 (30. Juni 2014)

ist das tatsächlich so, dass der sattel der einzige Unterschied beim "W"-Modell ist? Das hätte ich mal wissen sollen


----------



## guenniwende (30. Juni 2014)

Beim Vergleich der Bikes sind alle Winkel, Strebenlängen, usw. gleich, das hat man mir am Telefon auch bestätigt. Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass das Herren 8.0 Ganganzeigen an den Shiftern hat, das Damenbike nicht. So fern ich richtig informiert bin, kann man diese für kleines Geld nachrüsten. 

Gruss Guenni


----------



## Heiko-78 (1. Juli 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> ist das tatsächlich so, dass der sattel der einzige Unterschied beim "W"-Modell ist? Das hätte ich mal wissen sollen


nein, es gibt noch einen gravierenderen Unterschied: Die Farbe! Nicht zu verachten bei Damenrädern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (1. Juli 2014)

guenniwende schrieb:


> Beim Vergleich der Bikes sind alle Winkel, Strebenlängen, usw. gleich, das hat man mir am Telefon auch bestätigt. Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass das Herren 8.0 Ganganzeigen an den Shiftern hat, das Damenbike nicht. So fern ich richtig informiert bin, kann man diese für kleines Geld nachrüsten.
> 
> Gruss Guenni



Bist Du sicher mit der Ganganzeige? Mein 7.0 hat sie jedenfalls nicht und auf meine Nachfrage vor Ort hieß es, gibt es generell nicht. Ist laut dem Mitarbeiter Firmenphilosophie keine zu verbauen.


----------



## guenniwende (1. Juli 2014)

Schande über mich, da habe ich mich wohl verlesen. Beide Nerve 8.0 besitzen KEINE Ganganzeige. 
Sorry

Gruss Guenni


----------



## vicangp (2. Juli 2014)

Kriege einfach die RockShox Reba an meinem 6.0 nicht gut abgestimmt. Ich bin zwischen 115 und 90 Psi gefahren und ich nutze trotzdem immer nur ca. 80 % des Federweges. Esbleiben immer so 2-2,5 cm frei oben. Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Gor-Don (3. Juli 2014)

2-2,5 cm oben frei zu haben ist je nach Fahrstil gut. Denn es beudetet, dass du noch reserven hast, falls es mal zu einem wirkich heftigen impuls kommt. Ich habe es bisher nur ganz selten geschafft, dass der rote ring oben an der schwarzen gabelbrücke wirklich angekommen ist. 

Die Gabel ist bei mir auf 10% SAG eingestellt. Eigentlich wären 15% besser, aber dann ist sie mir zu weich. Meiner meinung nach könnte sie besser gedämpft sein, aber insgesamt ist es auf jeden fall okay.


----------



## RE1 (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
welche Schutzbleche passen an das Nerve AL 27,5" ?


----------



## Plapper (9. Juli 2014)

RE1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> welche Schutzbleche passen an das Nerve AL 27,5" ?


Keines sieht Sch.... aus.


----------



## RE1 (9. Juli 2014)

ich weiss, nur hätte ich trotzdem gerne gewusst welches passen.


----------



## Trailmann (9. Juli 2014)

RE1 schrieb:


> ich weiss, nur hätte ich trotzdem gerne gewusst welches passen.



Vorne würde ich dir das Mudgard von Canyon empfehlen.
Kosten nur 10 Euro und sieht auch nicht so schlecht aus, wobei es da ja nich ums aussehen geht.

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=F02&id=49185

lg,
Trailmann


----------



## Resimilchkuh (9. Juli 2014)

Habe vorne so einen Textilschutz von RF dran und bin recht zufrieden. Den Mudguard habe ich an meinem 29er HT und bin da auch zufrieden, aber der setzt sich schon recht schnell zu bei Matsche und schützt Rahmen und Beine auch nicht wirklich besser.
Hinten habe ich mir den hier geholt.
http://www.zefal.com/de/radschutzer-schutz/223-deflector-rm29.html
Bissl fummelige Montage durch die kantigen Sitzstreben, aber es geht. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass der relativ knapp bemessen ist und selbst bei den 27,5 nicht absolut perfekt schützt. Keine Ahnung, wie der für 29er passen soll. Vlt ist er bei anderen Streben besser zu montieren und schützt dann zuverlässig. Habe mir dann so einen kleinen Zusatzspoiler hinten dran gemacht und werde morgen testen, wie gut der funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (11. Juli 2014)

Für was braucht Ihr Schutzbleche an nem Allmountain Mtb? Max. Nen mudguard dran dass einem nicht bei Matsche der Dreck ins Gesicht spritzt. Aber sonst find ich das Quatsch...


----------



## Resimilchkuh (11. Juli 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Für was braucht Ihr Schutzbleche an nem Allmountain Mtb? Max. Nen mudguard dran dass einem nicht bei Matsche der Dreck ins Gesicht spritzt. Aber sonst find ich das Quatsch...


Das ist ja persönliche Vorliebe und es wurde nun mal nach Blechen gefragt 
Mir ist z.B. der Dreck in der Fresse fast egal, aber hinten schützt meinen Rucksack. Auch wenn ´ne Regenhülle drauf ist, das Saubermachen vom Rucksack finde ich nerviger als das Bike abzuduschen. Da kommt man ja eh´kaum drum rum.


----------



## Plapper (12. Juli 2014)

alles unnötiger Ballast und sieht noch sch..... aus1!! Aber jeder so wie er will. ;-)


----------



## iFlo (12. Juli 2014)

Hab heute mein Nerve AL 8.0 erhalten und bin einfach nur begeistert. Ich hatte davor ein 2006er Scott Reflex FX 25 und der Unterschied ist schon enorm. Wie leichtfüßig das Nerve bergab über Hindernisse rollt, ein Traum


----------



## thor2211 (28. Juli 2014)

Hat sich rgendjemand schon Ersatzlager für den Hinterbau bestellt. Gibts die bei Canyon? Welcher Preis?
Bin am überlegen mir mal einen Satz auf Vorrat zu besorgen.
Bei den Canyon Lieferzeiten muss man ja schließlich ein Jahr im Voraus planen.
Verliert euer Fox Dämpfer auch immer leicht Öl ? Meiner suppt unten am Kolben immer bischen raus. Ist das normal?


----------



## lirasi (28. Juli 2014)

kann mir niocht vorstellen dass dies normal ist
bei einem meiner früheren Bikes suppte die Rock shox, wurde in Garantie abgedichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thor2211 (28. Juli 2014)

Ok. Danke. Hoffe der Dämpfer hält noch diese Saison. Wenn ich den an Canyon schicke ist der sicher Monate unterwegs.


----------



## Plapper (29. Juli 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Ok. Danke. Hoffe der Dämpfer hält noch diese Saison. Wenn ich den an Canyon schicke ist der sicher Monate unterwegs.


Wenn du noch Garantie auf deinem Dämpfer Hast schicke ihn mit einer Kopie deines Kaufvertrag an Toxoholics da werden die Garantie Fälle in 48 Stunden bearbeitet. Was anderes macht Canyon auch nicht.
Plapper


----------



## thor2211 (29. Juli 2014)

Hab heute mit Toxoholics telefoniert. Sehr freundlich. Die meinten, dass der Ölaustritt normal sei bei neuen Dämfern und zur Schmierung dient. 
Der Mechaniker sagte auch dass es einen kleinen Service gibt bei dem das Öl aufgefüllt wird. Den könne man aber gut selber machen. Bin noch am Suchen nach einer Anleitung dafür.
Hat da evtl jemand was passendes?


----------



## filiale (30. Juli 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Hab heute mit Toxoholics telefoniert. Sehr freundlich. Die meinten, dass der Ölaustritt normal sei bei neuen Dämfern und zur Schmierung dient.



stimmt


thor2211 schrieb:


> Der Mechaniker sagte auch dass es einen kleinen Service gibt bei dem das Öl aufgefüllt wird. Den könne man aber gut selber machen. Bin noch am Suchen nach einer Anleitung dafür.
> Hat da evtl jemand was passendes?



auf youtube gibt es video anleitungen


----------



## thor2211 (31. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Tip. Im Video wird klar, dass der Ölfilm vom Fox Liquid kommt, das zur Schmierung eingefüllt wird.
Den kleinen Service kann man echt selbe machen.
Hat schon mal jemand die Hinterbaulager selber erneuert?
Wenn ja, nur die Lager ausgetauscht oder auch die Scheiben und Spacer etc.?
Die Lager kann man einzel bei canyon bestellen.


----------



## walati (2. August 2014)

Ich hab an meinem Nerve AL 6.0 jetzt die Reverb Stealth verbaut. Klasse Teil.
Am Unterrohr hab ich die Leitungshalter gegen die doppelten von Syntace (http://www.bike-components.de/produ...er-double-cable-holder.html?xtcr=54819&xtmcl=) getauscht und die Leitung rechts neben der Bremsleitung verlegt. Die beiden Unterlegscheiben von den alten Haltern hab ich wieder benutzt, damit die Leitungen beim anziehen nicht zu sehr gequetscht werden. Bin mit der Lösung ganz zufrieden. Die Originalschrauben (http://www.bike-components.de/produ...estigungsschraube+f%FCr+liteville+kabelhalter) von Syntace sind wohl bisl größer vom Durchmesser am Schraubenkopf. Das fällt aber nicht wirklich auf. Ich hab nicht rausgefunden, ob die in das Gewinde passen. EDIT: Ich habe die Schrauben günstig von einem bekannten bekommen und jetzt ausgetauscht. Sieht ein bisschen besser aus.
Die Leitung durch den Rahmen zu bekommen ist recht einfach. Ich hab die Leitung am Sattelrohr mit der Connectamajig abgeschraubt und das Ende von außen durch die Gummitülle am Sattelrohr geschoben. Vorher habe ich das Ventil mit Tesa abgeklebt, damit kein Dreck rankommt. Die Leitung muss man beim hochschieben leicht nach links drücken, damit sie nicht an der Dämpferaufnahme hängen bleibt.
Die Leitung habe ich mit dem Leitungsschneider von jagwire (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34577{1}20020001_Bremsleitungsschneider-Sport-Hydraulic-Brake-Line-Cutter.html) gekürzt. Der wird auch von Magura oder Avid für den doppelten Preis verkauft.
Bevor man die Leitung kürzt und die Leitungshalter tauscht, sollte man die Sattelhöhe ausprobiert haben. Ansonsten muss man immer die Leitungshalter lose machen, damit man die Leitung verschieben kann.
Den Schnellspanner darf man nicht zu fest anziehen, weil die Sattelstütze sonst nicht komplett ausfährt. Friktionspaste wird von Canyon in einer kleinen Tüte beim Bike mitgeliefert.

Am Tretlager scheint die Bremsleitung ein bisschen zu scheuern, da hab ich ein Stück Coroplast drauf geklebt.

Die Ganganzeigen für die SLX Shifter sind einfach nachzurüsten. (http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-ganganzeige-sl-m670-links-82487 +http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-ganganzeige-sl-m670-rechts-82085)

Die Kette ist mir bis jetzt noch nie abgesprungen. Bisher bin ich etwa 924km und 11584hm gefahren und bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## matl007 (2. August 2014)

Bin gerade am überlegen mir ein Nerve Al 6.0 oder 7.0 zu bestellen. Der Größenrechner von Canyon spuckt bei einer Körpergröße von 168cm, Schrittlänge 81cm und Armlänge 57cm Größe S aus. 
Ich war letztens auch in einem Shop um die Ecke und hab mir ein Specialized angesehn und der Verkäufer meinte, ein M würde für mich passen!! 
Ich wäre echt dankbar für euren Rat - was meint ihr, S oder M?


----------



## walati (2. August 2014)

Ich bin 1,73. hab Schrittlänge 83 und Armlänge 64 und habe ein M. Ich sitze recht aufrecht, was ich sehr angenehm finde. Wenn du eher aufrecht sitzen möchtest, würde ich das S nehmen. Auf dem M sitzt du wahrscheinlich sehr sportlich, weil das Oberrohr und der Vorbau länger sind. Mit der 170mm Kurbelarmlänge müsstest du bei dem S auch noch klar kommen. Ist an der Grenze zwischen 170 und 175.


----------



## Trailmann (4. August 2014)

matl007 schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen mir ein Nerve Al 6.0 oder 7.0 zu bestellen. Der Größenrechner von Canyon spuckt bei einer Körpergröße von 168cm, Schrittlänge 81cm und Armlänge 57cm Größe S aus.
> Ich war letztens auch in einem Shop um die Ecke und hab mir ein Specialized angesehn und der Verkäufer meinte, ein M würde für mich passen!!
> Ich wäre echt dankbar für euren Rat - was meint ihr, S oder M?


 
Bin 1,77m (Schrittlänge und Armlänge weiß ich leider nicht mehr). Laut Rechner hätte ich ein S gebraucht, nach einer Vermessung und Probefahrt vor Ort bin ich bei M gelandet, ging bei mir nur um 2cm bei der Armlänge. Das M passte mir auch deutlich besser.

Am besten wäre ein Probe vor Ort (falls nicht zu weit weg wohnst) ansonsten würde ich, wie mein Vorredner, auch auf ein S bei dir tippen.
Garantieren kann dir das aber leider keiner, DU musst dich wohlfühlen auf dem Bike...

mfg,
Trailmann


----------



## Resimilchkuh (4. August 2014)

Fahren kannst Du sehr wahrscheinlich beide, kommt halt drauf an was Du damit vorhast. Bin 1,76 und hab M und L mal Probegefahren, fühlte mich auf beiden wohl und habe ehrlich gesagt auch keinen dramatischen Unterschied gespürt. Habe mich dann für M entschieden, weil es mein Wald- und Trailbike ist und ich da was wendigeres wollte, da sollte ja zumindest in der Theorie kleiner auch wendiger sein. Bereue es kein bischen, passt perfekt und selbst für lange asphaltlastigere Touren (70-120 km) taugt es noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailmann (9. August 2014)

Heute abgeholt


----------



## Heiko-78 (10. August 2014)

matl007 schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen mir ein Nerve Al 6.0 oder 7.0 zu bestellen. Der Größenrechner von Canyon spuckt bei einer Körpergröße von 168cm, Schrittlänge 81cm und Armlänge 57cm Größe S aus.
> Ich war letztens auch in einem Shop um die Ecke und hab mir ein Specialized angesehn und der Verkäufer meinte, ein M würde für mich passen!!
> Ich wäre echt dankbar für euren Rat - was meint ihr, S oder M?



Habe ähnliche Maße und fahre das S. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Sattelstütze am Anschlag ist. Dies kann an den hoch aufbauenden Pedalen liegen und meinen Schuhen mit dicker Sohle. Dennoch bin ich zufrieden mit der Größe, mit Sneakers perfekt. Werde mir wohl bei Gelegenheit eine neue Schuh-Pedal-Kombi gönnen.


----------



## XR-Kalle (12. August 2014)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem Nerve AL 9.0 in Farbe Acid Storm und Größe S hat... 
Meines steht seit gestern in Ebay-Kleinanzeigen (Hamburger Raum) 

Da ich nicht weiß, ob ich das Angebot hier verlinkten darf, spar ich es mir lieber... bei Interesse einfach in der Suche eingeben oder PN an mich! 

Gruß Jens


----------



## mAs04 (12. August 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren aus welchem Grund du dein Bike verkaufst?


----------



## XR-Kalle (12. August 2014)

Umstieg auf Fitness oder Cross Bike... bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher... ;-)


----------



## Resimilchkuh (13. August 2014)

Bei mir war es genau andersrum. Hatte ein altes Rennrad zum Fitnessbike umgebaut, das dann durch ein Crossrad ersetzt und mich dann über ein Hardtail (ist jetzt noch mein Tourenrad) zum Nerve gearbeitet.


----------



## walati (20. August 2014)

Ich hab mir letzte Woche "günstig" nen Canyon Roadlite von diesem Jahr bei ebay ersteigert. Warum nicht Rennrad und Fully fahren?


----------



## s1monster (20. August 2014)

Ich fahr auch Rennrad und Mountainbike. Finde die Abwechslung garnicht schlecht und Rennradfahren ist ein gutes training finde ich...


----------



## horror (20. August 2014)

Uh den Thread erst grad entdeckt, wollt die Tage auch mal Fotos machen 
Fahr nen Nerve AL 6.0 und das einzige was bisher gemacht wurde ist die Sattelstütze gegen ne verstellbare T-Mars getauscht, bin soweit rundum zufrieden mit dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkenritter (20. August 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen
Ich fahr mein Nerve AL9.0SL jetzt gerade mal zwei Monate. Soweit fährt der Hobel richtig gut. Nur ist mir recht schnell aufgefallen das vier Schrauben stark rosten. Zwei vom Hinterbau und zwei Schrauben die den Dämpfer am Rahmen befestigen. Ich denk Canyon da hat Canyon ein Problem mit ihrem Zulieferer der schlecht brünierte Schrauben geliefert hat. Hat das einer von euch auch und wenn ja habt ihr es bei Canyon reklamiert?




Gruß aus Ostwestfalen.....


----------



## overkill_KA (20. August 2014)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> Ich fahr mein Nerve AL9.0SL jetzt gerade mal zwei Monate. Soweit fährt der Hobel richtig gut. Nur ist mir recht schnell aufgefallen das vier Schrauben stark rosten. Zwei vom Hinterbau und zwei Schrauben die den Dämpfer am Rahmen befestigen. Ich denk Canyon da hat Canyon ein Problem mit ihrem Zulieferer der schlecht brünierte Schrauben geliefert hat. Hat das einer von euch auch und wenn ja habt ihr es bei Canyon reklamiert?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315238
> ...



Fahr zwar nicht das Rad, würde es aber auf jeden Fall reklamieren. Handelt es sich um Flugrost oder ist es tiefgreifender?


----------



## thor2211 (20. August 2014)

Habe bei meinem Nerve al 9.0 das selbe Problem. Habe das aber nicht reklamiert. Dafür sind mir meine Nerven und Zeit zu kostbar, um mich auf ewige Debatten die nichts bringen mit Canyon einzulassen.


----------



## funkenritter (20. August 2014)

Nee rum ärgern will ich mich damit auch nicht.......
Ich vermute das nach dem Stoßen des Sechskant in die Schrauben noch zu viel Grad in der Schraube ist. Das reicht aus um die Schraube trotz brünieren innen Rosten zu lassen. Aber erklär das mal so einer Telefon-Fee.
Sollte ich mal passende Ti-Schrauben finden fliegen die Rostbolzen hochkant raus.....
Gruß funkenritter


----------



## Plapper (20. August 2014)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Nee rum ärgern will ich mich damit auch nicht.......
> Ich vermute das nach dem Stoßen des Sechskant in die Schrauben noch zu viel Grad in der Schraube ist. Das reicht aus um die Schraube trotz brünieren innen Rosten zu lassen. Aber erklär das mal so einer Telefon-Fee.
> Sollte ich mal passende Ti-Schrauben finden fliegen die Rostbolzen hochkant raus.....
> Gruß funkenritter


Ich habe das Problem mit den rostigen Schrauben auch, habe es aber noch nicht reklamiert.


----------



## Gor-Don (20. August 2014)

Bei mir auch....

Ich hab in die Stellen erstmal Fett gepresst, dass da keine Feuchtigkeit mehr hinkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1monster (21. August 2014)

Wurde hier glaube ich schon behandelt und jemand hat es wohl auch schon reklamiert. Einfach mal den Thread durchforsten


----------



## funkenritter (21. August 2014)

Suchfunktion ist bekannt und wird von mir mehr genutzt als das ich hier poste....

Ja ich geb dir Recht. Es wurde schon angesprochen, aber mit Recht wenig Output...........
Gruß funkenritter


----------



## s1monster (21. August 2014)

Sorry. Sollte nicht falsch rüberkommen. Wollte nur den Tipp geben das es bekannt ist mit den rostenden Schrauben. Vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem weiter...


----------



## RE1 (22. August 2014)

Habe canyon auch schon wegen den rostigen Schrauben gemailt. Die Antwort war nicht befriedigend. Würde gerne wissen, ob jemand weiß, wo ich die nötigen Schrauben in besserer Qualität bekomme. Würde sie gerne tauschen, weil rostige Schrauben an meinem Nerve gehen garnicht!


----------



## Resimilchkuh (24. August 2014)

Das Problem mit den Schrauben habe ich auch, aber ausser gut Fett erst mal nichts weiter gemacht. Wollte eh´den ersten Service noch bei denen machen lassen und das mit Moselurlaub verbinden, da spreche ich das lieber vor Ort an.


----------



## chriso27 (24. August 2014)

Ich habe auch das Problem mit den rostigen schreiben... 
Hat schon jmd passende Ersatzschrauben gefunden und montiert?


----------



## horror (28. August 2014)

Hab mal ne andere Frage, das Nerve wurde ja im sogenannten "BikeGuard" geliefert, in meinem Augen einfach nur ein großer Karton, man hat aber bei der Lieferung noch extra was für den Bikeguard gezahlt, soweit ich mich erinnere, oder?

Bewahrt ihr den Karton auf? Habt ihr den ggf sogar nochmal benutzt? Sprich eignet der sich für den Biketransport besonders gut, oder kann ich den einfach getrost entsorgen?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. August 2014)

Wenn du den Karton nicht mehr brauchen solltest, hau den weg.. 
Ich hab meinen aber aufgehoben falls ich mal mein Rad zu Canyon schicken muss zwecks Garantiefall oder Service. 
Aber ob man das Rad noch mal so schön da rein bekommt wie bei Auslieferung ist natürlich sie Frage... 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## vicangp (31. August 2014)

*Kurze Frage, ist die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 125 Sattelstütze 30,9 MMX komplett versenkbar im Sattelrohr? Oder wie viel Centimeter guckt oben raus, wenn man die Stütze ganz einfahren will.*


----------



## Micha382 (6. September 2014)

Vor einer Woche in Koblenz gekauft, gestern verschickt und heute geliefert und aufgebaut für meine Frau  


- Top Service Canyon!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbikeradler (6. September 2014)

ich überlege mir momentan auch ein Nerve zuzulegen in 27,5".

Was mich bei der Auswahl der 2015 Modelle etwas stört ist, dass der Sprung vom 8.0 zum 9.0 satte 600€ Beträgt und es dazwischen für ca. 2200 2300 oder 2400€ kein Bike gibt.

Meint ihr, das Canyon da nochmal was nachschiebt oder ändert oder wird das so mit den Modellen bleiben?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (6. September 2014)

Der Sprung war doch vorher auch schon so groß. Die 2014er Modelle gibt es doch imo im Abverkauf, da spart man dann zumindest 2-300 Euronen und teils sind sie glaub ich einen Hauch besser ausgestattet als die 2015er Modelle. Beim 7.0 ist jedenfalls die Performance Gabel der "günstigeren" Evolution gewichen. Und das geile Acid-Storm gibt´s 2015 auch nimmer


----------



## derbikeradler (6. September 2014)

das 2014rer Modell würde ich auch sofort bestellen, jedoch gibt es das laut Verfügbarkeitsliste nurnoch in den kleinsten größen, was mir nicht weiterhilft


----------



## louismann (8. September 2014)

Habe meines jetzt doch heute bekommen.
NERVE AL 8.0 acid green, Größe L.

Ich liebe es


----------



## mecha99 (10. September 2014)

Kann man hier auch mal mit "technischen" Fragen kommen, oder gibt es da schon andere Themen fürs 2014er Nerve AL? Die ganzen Bestell-, Liefer- und Größensachen sind ja fürs 14er eh bald hinfällig, oder?

Hab ein Nerve AL 9.0 Größe L erst vor kurzen im Outlet erstanden. Bei der ersten Reinigung ist mir aufgefallen, das der Bowdenzug zum Umwerfer(XT 3-fach) an der Schwinge anliegt. (bei Blatt 2+3, auf Blatt 1 ist minimal Luft) Es ist eine Doppellasche für die Zughülle vorhanden aber die rechte(näher zu den Kettenblättern) Durchführung verwendet nicht die weiter mittig ist.

Wie ist das bei Euch?

(Canyon schreibt das wäre so i.O., aber wenn ich es zum (bezahlten) Service schicke könnten sie es nochmal kontrollieren) !? )-:

Danke für eure Hilfe
Grüße aus dem Vogtland


----------



## Linke_Klebe (10. September 2014)

Die Frage weiter oben stellt sich mir auch. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zwischen dem 8.0 zum 9.0? Die Sattelstütze würde ich eh verkaufen.


----------



## Plapper (10. September 2014)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> Die Frage weiter oben stellt sich mir auch. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zwischen dem 8.0 zum 9.0? Die Sattelstütze würde ich eh verkaufen.


Warum würdest du die Reverb verkaufen? Ich will sie nicht mehr missen, ein muß auf jedem Bike.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (10. September 2014)

Brauch ich nicht...fahre gerne den Berg hoch. Runter eher wie ein Mädchen seit meinem Sturz.


----------



## Plapper (10. September 2014)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht...fahre gerne den Berg hoch. Runter eher wie ein Mädchen seit meinem Sturz.


Dann würde ich persönlich eher zum Hardtail greifen, da bekommst du im Vergleich das bessere Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (10. September 2014)

Habe ich schon, aber die Vorzüge einer hinteren Federung möchte ich schon bei normalen flachen unebenen Waldwegen nicht missen.


----------



## Plapper (10. September 2014)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> Habe ich schon, aber die Vorzüge einer hinteren Federung möchte ich schon bei normalen flachen unebenen Waldwegen nicht missen.





Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> Habe ich schon, aber die Vorzüge einer hinteren Federung möchte ich schon bei normalen flachen unebenen Waldwegen nicht missen.


Aber gerade wenn du dich durch einen Sturz unsicher fühlst bringt dir die Absenkbare Sattelstüze einige Vorteile.


----------



## Loco1986 (30. September 2014)

So, dann melde ich mich als Neuling auch mal.
Habe mir vor 3 Wochen das 6.0 2015 bestellt (grey/green)
Sollte eigentlich diese Woche kommen, nur is jetzt auf einmal Inventur, weshalb ich wohl erste nächste Woche drauf hoffen kann.
Hat schon irgendwer von euch das 6.0 in grey/green? Finde im Internet ausser den Canyon Bildern einfach keine "natürlichen" Bilder in der Farbe.


----------



## mclompi (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
 mach mal bitte Live Bilder wen es da ist. Ich habe mir die selbe Farbe bestellt, kommt aber erst in 4 Wochen.


----------



## Loco1986 (4. Oktober 2014)

mclompi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mach mal bitte Live Bilder wen es da ist. Ich habe mir die selbe Farbe bestellt, kommt aber erst in 4 Wochen.


Wenn ich es dann mal habe kann ich das machen ;-)


----------



## Linke_Klebe (5. Oktober 2014)

Was nimmt man denn bei dem 2015er für eine Rahmengröße bei 175 cm und 79-80 cm Schrittlänge? Ich habe das AL+ in M und finde das Oberrohr etwas kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loco1986 (6. Oktober 2014)

mclompi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mach mal bitte Live Bilder wen es da ist. Ich habe mir die selbe Farbe bestellt, kommt aber erst in 4 Wochen.


Wird nix, hab mich spontan doch für schwarz und weiß entschieden, nachdem ich ja jetzt lange genug warten musste. Mal schauen ob ich es diese Woche bekomme.


----------



## Loco1986 (11. Oktober 2014)

Endlich ist es da.
In ermangelung einer Digicam, erstmal nur ein Handybild.




Direkt nach Aufbau.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (11. Oktober 2014)

Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?


----------



## Loco1986 (11. Oktober 2014)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?


Größe M
Und was ich gerade festgestellt habe:
Das 6.0 sollte eigentlich hinten eine 160er Bremsscheibe haben. Netterweise hab ich aber auch hinten eine 180er


----------



## Linke_Klebe (11. Oktober 2014)

Das bin ich gestern bei Canyon auch gefahren...schick!


----------



## Pr0ph (11. Oktober 2014)

Loco1986 schrieb:


> Größe M
> Und was ich gerade festgestellt habe:
> Das 6.0 sollte eigentlich hinten eine 160er Bremsscheibe haben. Netterweise hab ich aber auch hinten eine 180er


Das ist ein Fehler in der Beschreibung. Was kleineres als 180 geht bei dem Rahmen hinten gar nicht.


----------



## Loco1986 (11. Oktober 2014)

Pr0ph schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fehler in der Beschreibung. Was kleineres als 180 geht bei dem Rahmen hinten gar nicht.


Hab ich auch festgestellt, die Postmount-Aufnahme is ja schon direkt für 180er Scheibe. Trotzdem nett, da ich es vorher nicht wusste


----------



## Loco1986 (12. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal ne schöne Tour heute gemacht.
Artgerechte Haltung und so


----------



## mgerhard (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, 
ich hatte bisher das GrandCanyon 26" aus 2011 in Gr M (18,5")-bekommt nun meine Frau, die sich sehr freut. Das GC paßte sehr gut. Ich bin 173cm bei Schrittlänge zw 81 und 82 cm. Einsatzgebiet sind Tagestouren im Alpenvorland (OÖ), leichte Trails, sonst Schotter ect. - ev mal eine (leichte) Transalp. 
Diese Schrittlänge ist genau zw S und M. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen bzw ist ähnlich groß/klein? Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ähnliche Maße und wohne hier in Koblenz. Bin vor einigen Wochen das M gefahren und das war ok. Bei mir kam bei der Berechnung auch S raus, aber das wäre mir zu "eng".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mgerhard (28. Oktober 2014)

Danke Linke_Klebe habe das Nerve 9.0 (stealth) in Gr. M bestellt.


----------



## SpeedFreak (28. Oktober 2014)

ich fahre das Nerve in L , bin 185cm groß mit 83 cm Schrittlänge. Durch meinen eher langen Oberkörper fühle ich mich sehr wohl auf dem L.


----------



## SpeedFreak (28. Oktober 2014)

Falls du mal nach Salzburg kommst, kannst ja mal "testsitzen" auf dem L, wir Linz-Landler müssen ja zusammenhalten ;-)


----------



## Linke_Klebe (28. Oktober 2014)

Da hast Du aber echt kurze Beine.


----------



## kootje (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
Sind aufm Nerve 8.0 2015 6-loch Scheiben, oder Centerlock Scheiben verbaut?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (28. Oktober 2014)

Laut Canyon HP 6-Loch


----------



## SpeedFreak (28. Oktober 2014)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> Da hast Du aber echt kurze Beine.


Klassischer Sitzriese ;-)


----------



## kootje (29. Oktober 2014)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Laut Canyon HP 6-Loch


OK, vielen dank!


----------



## supertoob (9. November 2014)

Hallo,
Hat schon jemand das Nerve 6.0 2015 in "grey green" oder reale Fotos im Netz entdeckt? Noch ist gar nichts zu finden und die Fotos auf der Herstellerseite schauen sehr "künstlich" aus. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mclompi (10. November 2014)

Hallo , ich habe es Live in Koblenz gesehen , sieht echt Klasse aus . 
Was mir aufgefallen ist das es mehr gelb als Grün aussieht.
Das ist meine Meinung. 
Ich habe mir das 9.0 auch in der Farbe bestellt. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## mclompi (10. November 2014)

Wenn du mir deine Email Adresse schickst ,kann ich dir ein Original Bild schicken.
Ich möchte es nicht hier rein stellen ,weil ich nicht selber drauf sitze. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Loewenburger (24. Dezember 2014)

*Hallo zusammen, das Christkind war da! Nerve AL 2015 in grey-green. Bessere Fotos folgen noch. Schöne Weihnachten an alle. Herbert


 *


----------



## guenniwende (24. Dezember 2014)

Viel Spaß damit Herbert. Habe ein 8.0 von 2014 und bin damit sehr zufrieden und Du wirst es auch mit deinem neuen Bike sein. 

Gruss Guenni


----------



## Loewenburger (25. Dezember 2014)

*Hallo, ich habe heute noch mal ein Bild im Freien aufgenommen. Ich hoffe, die Farben kommen einigermaßen rüber: Das grün des Rahmens geht wirklich stark ins gelbliche über, die Sattelfarbe ist gelb! Die Farbkombination sieht insgesamt echt schick aus! Herbert*


----------



## Linke_Klebe (30. Dezember 2014)

Ist das ein M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loewenburger (30. Dezember 2014)

*Ja, das ist ein M! Herbert*


----------



## Louis1979 (31. Dezember 2014)

supertoob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hat schon jemand das Nerve 6.0 2015 in "grey green" oder reale Fotos im Netz entdeckt? Noch ist gar nichts zu finden und die Fotos auf der Herstellerseite schauen sehr "künstlich" aus.
> Danke


Hier eine Video des Nerve AL 6.0 2015 in grey green, im Netz gefunden, deshalb übernehme ich keine Haftung für die Musik und die fahrerischen Künste des Erstellers 




Wollte ich meiner Frau zu Weihnachten schenken, jetzt ist es dann doch das 7.0W in stealth geworden.


----------



## HK1896 (7. Januar 2015)

Moin Nerve ALer,
ich bin unterwegs auf einem 2014er 6.0 (eines der Letzten bevor es ausverkauft war) in grau/rot.
http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/01/04/a06ed5fd54ddcd0e5d07e0d16afe04c8.jpg

Geändert bisher nur Kettenstreben-Schutz von SKS und eine c-guide evo Kettenführung.
Später kommen noch andere Griffe und irgendwann mal ne RockShox Reverb.


----------



## Louis1979 (11. Januar 2015)

Hier Bilder vom Nerve AL 7.0 W 2015 meiner Frau in der Farbe Stealth und Größe XS
  
Pedale Sixpack ICON 2014
Marsh Guard
Griffe Ergon GA2


----------



## Domowoi (11. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Kann man das Marsh Guard auch am Hinterreifen anbringen beim Nerve? Bei mir sammelt sich nämlich immer viel Matsch in der Gegend vom Schaltwerk.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (11. Januar 2015)

Meinst Du Schaltwerk oder Umwerfer? Wie willst Du das Schaltwerk denn durch einen Guard am Rad vor Dreck schützen?


----------



## Domowoi (11. Januar 2015)

@Resimilchkuh Ich meine den Platz zwischen der Kettenstrebe und dem Umwerfer. Quasi hier: http://www.canyon.com/img/highlights/787_img_big.jpg. Und meine Frage war quasi ob man eine Guard an der unteren Kettenstrebe befestigen kann damit sich weniger Schlamm hinter dem Umwerfer sammelt.


----------



## linne (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 
Zurzeit sind die Wartezeiten für das 6.0 in grey /Green ziemlich lang und ich überlege auf das 7.0 zu gehen.  Stealth gefällt mir auch noch besser. Was meint ihr, lieber bis März warten und 300€ sparen?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (12. Januar 2015)

Wenn Dir die Farbe besser gefällt würde ich die 300 auf jeden Fall investieren. Etwas bessre Ausstattung ist ja auch dran. Ob die verbauten Parts den Mehrwert rechtfertigen ist schwer zu sagen. Preislich liegt die Fox-Gabel natürlich schon mal deutlich über der Reba, ob sie besser ist werden sich die Geister scheiden.
Die Bremsen am 6.0 hatte ich lange an meinem Hardtail und war grundsätzlich zufrieden, aber bei vielen Abfahrten wäre mir die Deore schon deutlich lieber. Sind halt diverse Kleinigkeiten die am 7.0er dran sind. Habe selbst das 7.0 von 2014 und bereue jedenfalls kein Stück etwas mehr ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## linne (12. Januar 2015)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linne (15. Januar 2015)

Welche Falt-Pedale habt ihr am Nerve?


----------



## Catweazle81 (15. Januar 2015)

linne schrieb:


> Falt-Pedale


----------



## linne (15. Januar 2015)

Flat Pedale meine ich natürlich!


----------



## Domowoi (15. Januar 2015)

Ich hab Shimano Saint PD-MX80. Hab die mal in irgendeinem Angebot für 35€ mit Versand bekommen. Ich hab sie seit Juni im Einsatz und sie laufen bisher noch wie am ersten Tag. Leider weiß ich nicht wieviele Kilometer das sind, aber es sind auf jeden Fall schon ein paar Hundert bei fast jedem Wetter.

Mit knapp 500g sind sie nicht besonders leicht, hier gibt es teilweise deutlich leichtere Alternativen. Die Schrauben können mit oder ohne Beilagscheiben verwendet werden um den Halt zu erhöhen. Mit normalen Turnschuhen reicht für mich auch die weniger aggressive Stellung, wobei mir auch diese Einstellung bei einem kleinen Crash schon eine deutliche Schürfwunde verpasst hat.

Optisch gefallen Sie mir, allerdings kommen sie schon ziemlich massiv daher. Die Plattform ist groß und die Pedale fallen eher dick aus. Die hellen Stellen verdrecken relativ schnell, hier wäre vielleicht eine einfarbige Version besser.

Die UVP von 70€ halte ich für übertrieben, allerdings werden die Pedale in der Realität eher für die Hälfte verkauft. Ein Kollege hat Wellgo MG1 Pedale und ist damit auch sehr zufrieden. Wenn Du noch irgendwelche Fragen hast immer raus damit.


----------



## linne (15. Januar 2015)

Finde die Sixpack Icon sehr geil. Evtl. Auch NV-17 Sudpin III. Hatte ich am Downhiller und war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## traab87 (16. Januar 2015)

Hatte mir die http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/333415-blackspire-sub4 geholt und würde sie mir auch nochmals kaufen aber schau einfach mal im Tech Talk Forum, da gibts genug Threads für Flatpedals:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-flat-pedals-typ-einsatzbereich-empfehlung.724777/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/flat-pedals-entscheidungshilfe.683784/


----------



## Linke_Klebe (22. Januar 2015)

Welche Rahmengröße habt ihr bei welcher Schrittlänge?


----------



## vicangp (25. Januar 2015)

Hat sich die Geometrie zum 2015er Modell verändert? Wenn ja, hat jemand Reach und Stack vom Al2014 in M zur Hand?


----------



## neopoppen (25. Januar 2015)

Nein, die Geometrie hat sich nicht geändert, nur die Komponenten etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vicangp (26. Januar 2015)

Ah, vielen Dank!


----------



## _Tim98 (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ein Nerve kaufen. Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich mir das 7.0 oder 8.0 kaufen soll. Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis ?
Eine weitere Frage: Ich bin jetzt 186cm groß ( SL 88cm) aber ich werde nicht mehr viel wachsen. Ist da der L Rahmen noch ausreichend ? Oder muss ich dann auf ein anderes Model umsteigen ?
Lg Tim


----------



## Loco1986 (3. Februar 2015)

Hat noch jemand an seinem Nerve dieses kleine unschöne Problem?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Entsteht durch die Bremsleitung die hier den Rahmen berührt und bei jeder Bewegung der Schwinge reibt.
Werd mir erstmal so nen schönen Aufkleber besorgen, da Canyon nichtmal so etwas kleines umsonst hergibt, sondern gleich ein ganzes Aufkleber Set für 12,90 Euro verkaufen will. Schade


----------



## Maitre-B (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo, weiß zufällig jemand die Einbaubreite des Hinterrades auswendig?
und gibt es (Naben-)Adapter von 15mm Steckachse auf Schnellspanner?

Danke


----------



## Louis1979 (4. Februar 2015)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß zufällig jemand die Einbaubreite des Hinterrades auswendig?
> und gibt es (Naben-)Adapter von 15mm Steckachse auf Schnellspanner?
> 
> Danke


Canyon Through Axle 12x142mm, wie X12


----------



## Maitre-B (4. Februar 2015)

Danke Louis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domowoi (6. Februar 2015)

Loco1986 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand an seinem Nerve dieses kleine unschöne Problem?
> [...]



Ich hab heute mal geschaut und auch bei meinem Nerve gibt es diese Scheuerstelle. Der Lack war schon etwas angescheuert, aber nur die oberste Schicht. Ich hab jetzt mal Schutztape drüber. Canyon macht da wahrscheinlich keinen Aufkleber drüber weil die Stelle bei jedem Nerve ein klein bisschen woanders ist. Bei mir ist sie zum Beispiel etwas weiter draußen auf der Kettenstrebe direkt über dem Lager.

Aber wer sich ein neues Nerve gekauft hat sollte auf jeden Fall mal schauen ob da nicht ein Aufkleber fällig wäre.


----------



## HK1896 (9. Februar 2015)

Loco1986 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand an seinem Nerve dieses kleine unschöne Problem?
> Entsteht durch die Bremsleitung die hier den Rahmen berührt und bei jeder Bewegung der Schwinge reibt.
> Werd mir erstmal so nen schönen Aufkleber besorgen, da Canyon nichtmal so etwas kleines umsonst hergibt, sondern gleich ein ganzes Aufkleber Set für 12,90 Euro verkaufen will. Schade



Hallo Loco1986,
danke für den Hinweis!!!
Ja, Mist, sieht bei mir genau so aus. 
Hätte man das mal vorher gewusst ... hätte man ja gleich ein Bapperle drauf geklebt...
Ziemlich unschön.


----------



## Loco1986 (10. Februar 2015)

Hab da jetzt so nen Gummi-Schlauchüberzieher drauf gemacht. Werd wohl ein klein wenig Lack oder irgendwas zum Schutz auf die aufgescheuerte Stelle machen.


----------



## Maitre-B (16. Februar 2015)

Loco1986 schrieb:


> Hab da jetzt so nen Gummi-Schlauchüberzieher drauf gemacht. Werd wohl ein klein wenig Lack oder irgendwas zum Schutz auf die aufgescheuerte Stelle machen.


Was ist denn ein Gummi-Schlauchüberzieher? Bei meinem is schon blankes Alu


----------



## Domowoi (16. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab 3M Schutzfolie auf Amazon bestellt und die funktioniert super.


----------



## Loco1986 (17. Februar 2015)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Gummi-Schlauchüberzieher? Bei meinem is schon blankes Alu


Hat mir netterweise jemand im Album unter das Bild gesetzt.

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/844900... Brems-.html?gclid=CN2a08r2yMMCFYjJtAod1i4A7Q


----------



## Maitre-B (17. Februar 2015)

Loco1986 schrieb:


> Hat mir netterweise jemand im Album unter das Bild gesetzt.
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/artikel/844900... Brems-.html?gclid=CN2a08r2yMMCFYjJtAod1i4A7Q


Ach die Dinger, die habe ich sogar noch im Keller. 

Danke


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (6. März 2015)

Hier mal mein neuer Trail Flitzer:




Geändert wurde: Ergon Griffe, Specialized Sattel, XLC Sattelstütze und Anbau Pedale
Gewicht so wie es da steht: 13,0 kg


----------



## Maitre-B (17. April 2015)




----------



## aibeekey (20. April 2015)

Gibts hier jemanden mit einem Nerve AL in XS?

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Bike für eine 158cm große Dame mit 70cm Schrittlänge. Canyon gibt auf der Homepage die Überstandshöhe mit 764mm an.
Also prinzipiell schonmal viel zu hoch. Was mich nun aber wundert ist die Staffelung laut Homepage:

XS: 764mm
S:   766mm
M:   768mm
L:	782mm

Das macht nicht so viel Sinn finde ich. Die Rahmenhöhen unterscheiden sich viel homogener. Warum der SPrung bei M->L? Kann das eventuell jemand nachmessen bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenniwende (25. April 2015)

Hallo ihr Mountainbiker(innen), ich möchte mal ein Loblied auf mein 2014er Nerve AL 8.0 singen. Im Juli gekauft, habe ich nun über 6.800 Km und über 84.000 Hm damit zurückgelegt und bin noch immer hochzufrieden. Ich stehe auf Klickies und habe habe ich die XT Pedale angebaut. Da das Fahrwerk stets einwandfrei arbeitet und vollkommen dicht ist, habe ich Gabel und Dämpfer noch keinen Service gegönnt. Einige Verschleißteile wie Bremsbeläge, Kette Reifen sind natürlich erneuert worden. Die KMC Kette musste einer XTR weichen, auch eine schön leichte KCNC Sattelstütze ist nun verbaut. Meinem empfindlichen Hintern habe ich den Selle Italia Novus Flow spendiert. Um ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen, habe ich den Lenker gegen einen Renthal Fatbar Lite getauscht, versehen mit blauen Ergon Griffen. Ach, hätte ich ja bald vergessen, die Avid Elixir 5 Bremse, mit der ich nicht ganz zufrieden war, musste der XT weichen. Mit den I-Spec Adaptern habe ich nun ein sehr aufgeräumtes Cockpit. Da bei mir auch das Auge mitfährt, habe ich mir dann noch bei Laszlo Nemeth Cyan farbene Decals für die Gabel und den Dämpfer anfertigen lassen. So das wars.

Gruss ein hochzufriedener Guenni


----------



## Barnsch (25. April 2015)

Hallo Guenni,
hast du mal ein Foto?


----------



## guenniwende (25. April 2015)

Aber sicher doch. Allerdings ist da der Renthal Fatbar und die XT Bremse noch nicht dran.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (25. April 2015)

Ist das ein S?


----------



## guenniwende (25. April 2015)

XS


----------



## guenniwende (25. April 2015)

Hier mit dem Renthal und XT Bremse.


----------



## Barnsch (25. April 2015)

Nicht schlecht -alleine die blauen Griffe machen schon was her. Hab das gleiche Bike in M und interessanterweise auch direkt die Elixir gegen eine XT Bremse getauscht


----------



## guenniwende (25. April 2015)

Die XT kann einfach alles besser, als die Elixir.


----------



## Maitre-B (29. April 2015)

guenniwende schrieb:


> Die XT kann einfach alles besser, als die Elixir.


Mit mir sind es dann schon 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenniwende (2. Mai 2015)

Gestern habe ich die 7.000 Km Marke mit dem Nerve geknackt. Wir beide sind seit Juli letzten Jahres zusammen und wir haben noch immer viel Spaß zusammen.


----------



## micha_r (2. Mai 2015)

Top KM- Leistung quenniwende, was wurde schon getauscht? ich hab das Nerve 9.0 Sl.  auch seit 1 Jahr und immer wieder begeistert!


----------



## Paulpansen (2. Mai 2015)

Hi,

weiß wer ob die Nobby Nic 2.35er in den Hinterbau passen?


----------



## guenniwende (2. Mai 2015)

Ich habe den 2,35er hinten drauf, passt ohne Probleme.


----------



## guenniwende (2. Mai 2015)

Miitlerweile habe ich mehrmals die Bremsbeläge(vorn 1x hinten 2x) gewechselt, so wie 2 neue Schaltzüge. Vorn habe ich noch den ersten Reifen, hinten den dritten.


----------



## hanz-hanz (2. Mai 2015)

Kette und Ritzel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenniwende (3. Mai 2015)

Ritzel noch nicht, XT Kassette liegt aber schon hier. Die Serien KMC Kette hatte nach 4009 Km ihr Leben ausgehaucht. Nun fahre ich seit über 3000 Km eine XTR, die bisher noch nicht auffällig geworden ist. Nachgemessen habe ich sie aber noch nicht, werde ich in dieser Woche noch nachholen.


----------



## Cosehh (7. Mai 2015)

Hier mein neues 6.0.

Bis jetzt ist leider noch nicht viel passiert ausser die Saint Pedale und ein Reverse Kettenstrebenschutz...
Demnachst kommt noch ein Sqlab 611 Active titube Sattel, ne reverb, und ne bessere Bremsanlage.


----------



## Sportback513 (8. Mai 2015)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Mit mir sind es dann schon 3



Wenn ich als 29er auch mitmachen darf,dann sind es schon 4.
Hab meine Elixir 3 gegen ne SLX getauscht.
Endlich bin ich das nervige Gequietsche und Belagscheifen los


----------



## horror (8. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie les ich immer wieder, dass Leute ihre Bremse tauschen.

Darf ich mal nachfragen (bin ziemlich unwissend), was genau tauscht ihr denn da? 
Son Set: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-slx-scheibenbremse-br-m675-b-set-86987/wg_id-194 oder wie? Oder auch die Bremsscheiben?

Und dann warum genau? Hab soweit ich das merke noch keinerlei Probleme mit meiner Bremse gehabt, aber kenn da auch ehrlich gesagt keine Unterschiede


----------



## Maitre-B (8. Mai 2015)

horror schrieb:


> Irgendwie les ich immer wieder, dass Leute ihre Bremse tauschen.
> 
> Darf ich mal nachfragen (bin ziemlich unwissend), was genau tauscht ihr denn da?
> Son Set: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-slx-scheibenbremse-br-m675-b-set-86987/wg_id-194 oder wie? Oder auch die Bremsscheiben?
> ...



Prinzipiell reichen erstmal die Bremsen (evtl. incl. Adapter). 
Die verbauten sind prinzipiell nix verkehrtes und tun ihren Dienst auf alle Fälle aber ich bevorzuge aus vielen Gründen Shimano, ein Gutteil davon ist aber sicher auch rein psychisch.


----------



## Sportback513 (9. Mai 2015)

horror schrieb:


> Irgendwie les ich immer wieder, dass Leute ihre Bremse tauschen.
> 
> Darf ich mal nachfragen (bin ziemlich unwissend), was genau tauscht ihr denn da?
> Son Set: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-slx-scheibenbremse-br-m675-b-set-86987/wg_id-194 oder wie? Oder auch die Bremsscheiben?
> ...



Ja genau,das Set reicht.
Ich hab die Avid Scheiben und Adapter weiterverwendet,funktioniert 1A.
Die Gründe für den Tausch waren bei mir.
1.Egal ob trocken oder nass die Elixir 3 hat immer laut gequietscht (ausrichten,Beläge anschleifen/anfasen hat nichts gebracht).
2.Ich hatte immer ein deutliches Belagschleifen,da hat auch das ausrichten mit der Fühlerlehre nichts gebracht.

Die Bremsleistung und Dosierbarkeit waren ok,aber auch das kann die SLX/XT etwas besser.

Jetzt mit der SLX bin ich voll zufrieden,weder Belagschleifen noch Gequietsche.
Und Bremsflüssigkeit muss ich auch nicht mehr wechseln (Shimano verwendet Mineralöl).


----------



## horror (9. Mai 2015)

danke für die antworten!  bringt bissl lichts ins dunkle


----------



## Velo-X (11. Mai 2015)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> ...
> Und Bremsflüssigkeit muss ich auch nicht mehr wechseln (Shimano verwendet Mineralöl).


Zumindest dieser Grund ist wohl eher psychischer Natur.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## horror (12. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, ich hab ein Canyon AL Nerve 6.0 (2014) und würde gerne eine genaue Komponentenübersicht haben, quasi so wie auf der Canyon Homepage, leider gibt es die da nur noch das 2015er Modell.

Weiß wer wo ich sowas herbekomme?

War nun 30min in der Canyon Warteschlange am Telefon und ging keiner ran...


----------



## Domowoi (12. Mai 2015)

@horror Eventuell mal auf der Supportseite nachsehen. Wenn man da das Jahr/Modell eingibt bekommt man schonmal die Manuals einiger Teile. Der Rest ist vermutlich auch irgendwo dort aufzufinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horror (12. Mai 2015)

Danke, hilft mir aber in dem Falle nur bedingt weiter, würd einfach gern mal die Komponenten aus dem letzten Jahr mit den aktuellen vergleichen, bzw nächstes Jahr das ganze machen 

Hab nochmal ne andere kurze Frage:
Mein großes Kettenblatt ist schon recht abgenutzt irgenwie, aber auch nur das, die anderen sind noch recht gut.
Würde demnach gerne das große Kettenblatt erneuern, weiß aber nicht so recht, was ich kaufen muss, also welches passt, die schiere Auswahl überfordert mich.
Ebenso ist das jetzige wohl ein 40er Kettenblatt, frage mich, ob es evtl Sinn macht auf ein 42 upzugraden, da ich obenraus, gerade als Tourenfahrer bei langen leicht abschüssigen Strecken, gern noch nen extra Gang obenraus hätte, geht das so einfach, wenn ich mir einfach ein 42er oder so kaufe?

Bin da generell überfordert, da das hier die einzige Info ist die ich ergooglen konnt:

Cranks:
Shimano Deore FC-M612, 2-Piece Design

Chainrings:
40/30/22 Tooth

Wenn ich nun z.b. bei bike-discount schaue gibts da halt massig zur Auswahl...


----------



## Fabloo (12. Mai 2015)

Mehr Infos wirst nicht bekommen 
http://m.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Canyon/Nerve-AL-6-0,14619

Edit: also bei 40/30/22 hast ne Übersetzung im kleinsten Gang von 0,61 und im höchsten 3,64. bedeutet mit einer Kurbelumdrehung ergeben sich im kleinsten Gang 1,3m zurückgelegte Strecke und im höchsten 7,7.
Bei 42/32/24 hast dann 0,67 und 3,82 mit 1,4m und 8,1m. Ergibt dann mit deiner jetzigen Übersetzung rein theoretisch 46,2km/h bei angenommen 100 u/min und mit 42/32/24 dann 48,6km/h.


----------



## Fabloo (19. Mai 2015)

@guenniwende,
Könntest du mir mal n Bild von deiner HR Bremse machen? Bezüglich den Unterlegscheiben und Distanzscheiben


----------



## horror (19. Mai 2015)

canyon hat mir auch nett mit nem datenblatt geantwortet, paar tage gedauert, aber dennoch 

danke an die links !


----------



## horror (20. Mai 2015)

Hab nochmal ne andere kleine Frage 
Ich würd mir gern ne neue Sattelklemme holen, halt eine ohne Schnellspanner, da ich auf Grund der absenkbaren Sattelstütze den Schnellspanner eh dauerhaft nicht benutze, aber teils ein wenig Diebstahlangst damit habe 

Ich bin mir 99%tig dass es 30.9mm Durchmesser ist, oder? Nun muss ich ja auch eine Sattelklemme mit 30.9mm Durchmesser finden, oder? Oder muss die wa dicker sein, weils ja aussem rum kommt? Wenn ja welchen Durchmesser suche ich denn? Bzw hat wer ne konkrete Produktempfehlung?

Danke!


----------



## hermann6502 (20. Mai 2015)

Der Durchmesser muss größer sein. 34,9 passt.


----------



## Maitre-B (20. Mai 2015)

hermann6502 schrieb:


> Der Durchmesser muss größer sein. 34,9 passt.


Äh, nö. 
35.0 passt,  34.9 ist zu klein


----------



## hermann6502 (20. Mai 2015)

Bei mir passt 34,9


----------



## Maitre-B (20. Mai 2015)

hermann6502 schrieb:


> Bei mir passt 34,9


Witzig, bei mir ging es nicht... Und Canyon hatte auf Nachfrage 35.0 angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hermann6502 (20. Mai 2015)

Die original Sattelklemme hat tatsächlich 35,0. Ich habe aber an zwei Canyon-Bikes eine Sattelklemme mit einem Durchmesser von 34,9 montiert. Passt, wie gesagt.


----------



## horror (20. Mai 2015)

ach das sollt garkeine verarsche sein? 
hab mir nun 34.9mm bestellt, danke!


----------



## Maitre-B (20. Mai 2015)

horror schrieb:


> ach das sollt garkeine verarsche sein?
> hab mir nun 34.9mm bestellt, danke!


Äh, nö. (hier passt es jetzt tatsächlich) 

Offensichtlich gibt's hier entweder bei den Klemmen oder den Rahmen gewisse Toleranzen. Ich ziehe hiermit mein erstes Veto offiziell zurück.


----------



## guenniwende (22. Mai 2015)

@Fabloo  hier das gewünschte Foto von der Hinterradbremse. Der Adapter ist Serie, die Distanzscheiben habe ich mir selbst gedreht und die dann rostenden Schrauben, durch Titanschrauben ersetzt.


----------



## guenniwende (22. Mai 2015)

@horror Hier die Partliste vom 2014er Nerve AL 6.0

Gruss Guenni


----------



## Velo-X (23. Mai 2015)

Seit einer Woche ist jetzt ein weiteres Canyon im Haus. Nerve Al 8.0W | Farbe: Sunrise | Gr. L
Ein paar kleine Umbauten wurden durchgeführt: Lenker, Vorbau, Bremsen, Sattel, Reverb (stammt von meinem Strive Cf - hat jetzt 150mm LEV integra black). Zusätzlich wurden alle schwarze Leitungen gegen weisse getauscht.


































Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lirasi (24. Mai 2015)

kann man den Lenker eigentlich ohne Probleme etwas kürzen, sprich "absägen"? Oder gibts da BEdenken mit der Belastung?


----------



## Velo-X (24. Mai 2015)

lirasi schrieb:


> kann man den Lenker eigentlich ohne Probleme etwas kürzen, sprich "absägen"? Oder gibts da BEdenken mit der Belastung?


Falls Du meinen Subrosa Lenker meinst: Kein Problem! Es sind sogar Markierungen, an den Griffenden, zum Kürzen angebracht.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## thor2211 (24. Mai 2015)

Hat sich mal einer die Umwerfer-Befestigung angeschaut.
War bei mir locker, aber da kommt man ja fast nicht hin ohne Demontage der Kurbelgarnitur.
Bin mit dem Tox Dreher so halb schräg durchs Kettenblatt. Ist aber suboptimal.
Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## lirasi (27. Mai 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Falls Du meinen Subrosa Lenker meinst: Kein Problem! Es sind sogar Markierungen, an den Griffenden, zum Kürzen angebracht.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk





oh Mist, war nicht auf Dich bezogen.

Hab denganz normalen CANYOn Lenker an meinem 9.0 und wollte den kürzen....


----------



## Velo-X (27. Mai 2015)

lirasi schrieb:


> oh Mist, war nicht auf Dich bezogen.
> 
> Hab denganz normalen CANYOn Lenker an meinem 9.0 und wollte den kürzen....


Dürfte aber auch beim Original kein Problem sein. Willst nicht erst mal eine Weile so fahren? Vielleicht gefällt es Dir ja auch - breit macht Spass. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## lirasi (3. Juni 2015)

hihi,
fahr ja schon einJahr so rum. Jetzt musste ich noch aus ärtzlichen Gründen Griffe von Ergon ( GS3-L) montieren, damit kommt das Ganze nochmal min. 20 mm breiter. 
Damit komm ich im Keller schon fast nicht mehr durch einige Türen :-(


----------



## Linke_Klebe (11. Juni 2015)

Heute wollte ich mein Canyon Nerve Al 9.0 abholen. Nach ein paar Minuten habe ich gesehen, dass der Rahmen eine kleine Macke hatte...toll, nun heißt es wieder viele Wochen warten. Allerdings bin ich auch kurz davor zu stornieren. Mir wurde zwar angeboten, den Schaden zu spachteln und die Stelle neu zu lackieren, aber darauf habe ich dann bei einem Rad für 2599 € doch verzichtet.


----------



## vicangp (29. Juni 2015)

Bei mir habe ich seit kurzem ein leichtes knarzen in der Nähe des Steuersatzes festgestellt und wollte gerade einmal die Gabel ausbauen und alles mal sauber machen und fetten. Nun habe ich aber festgestellt, dass die Geräusche von den Zügen die aus dem Rahmen kommen herrühren. Hatte das sonst noch jemand? Was kann ich da tun, außer einmal ordentlich reinigen?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (1. Juli 2015)

Heute dann endlich abgeholt...


----------



## Team-Alptraum (12. Juli 2015)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> Heute dann endlich abgeholt...



Glückwunsch, sieht toll aus! Hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaguaroBiker (17. Juli 2015)

Hab das 8.0er in M, grau-rot bestellt, soll laut Schein in KW32 in Koblenz sein, auf der HP steht KW31. Mal gespannt, KW 31 wäre noch vor dem Urlaub, dann könnte es mit....


----------



## Rucksim (10. September 2015)

Hi,

das Nerve meiner Freundin knackt seit einigen Tagen. Bei der Fehlersuche bin ich auf die beiden Lager im Sattelrohr gestoßen mit denen die Wippe gelagert ist. Beide Lager laufen sehr rau, sind im Eimer. Laut Explosionszeichnung handelt es sich um folgende Lager "bearing 7901-V-2RD". Ich kann mit dieser Bezeichnung im Netz keine Ersatzlager finden, es sind doch sicher normale Industrielager, oder nicht? Welche Lager muss ich bestellen?

Explosionszeichnung, Teil Nummer 3

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Nerve_AL_14.pdf


Vielen Dank vorab für eure Hilfe!


----------



## domineque (29. September 2015)

Servurs,

hab hier gerade meiner Schnecke ihr Nerve 7.0 W aufgebaut und bin recht angetan. Jetzt überlege ich ob ich bei den neuen auch zugreife. komm ehr vom Marathon.   Überlege jetzt ob ich beim Nerve 29 oder 27,5 bei L noch ne Überhöhung hinbekomme. Jemand ähnliche Daten wie ich??? beim M wird das Oberrohr zu kurz sein.
Schrittlänge 84
Körpergrösse 185
Leider kurze Beine weshalb ich bei Spezialized bisher immer Glücklich wurde.

Danke für Infos und Ratschläge....
Gruss Domi


----------



## Maitre-B (29. September 2015)

Denke auch, dass dir das M zu kurz wird, mir passt es und ich bin 13 cm kleiner bei gleicher Beinlänge.


----------



## Micha382 (29. September 2015)

Ich bin 1,83 mit ner SL von 87 und kann mit dem Nerve in M von meiner Frau super fahren!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vicangp (7. April 2016)

Hi,
weiß jemand welches Baujahr die Reba aus dem 6.0 2014er war? Also welches Usermanual muss ich nutzen?

Hat sich erledigt, Seriennnummer 46t3 also Modell 2014.


----------



## Chainzuck (31. Dezember 2016)

Hey,
Noch wer aktiv hier?
Kann mir jemand nochmal die definitive Dämpferlänge und Hub des Nerve sagen?
Auf der Canyon seite steht es nicht. Messen bin ich mir grad nicht sicher.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
die Dämpferlänge ist 190 mm, Hub 51 mm.
Finde es auch schade, das sich hier nichts tut, ist schließlich ein Klasse Rad.
Wünsche ein gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## Chainzuck (1. Januar 2017)

Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Dämpferlänge ist 190 mm, Hub 51 mm.
> Finde es auch schade, das sich hier nichts tut, ist schließlich ein Klasse Rad.
> Wünsche ein gutes neues Jahr.


Super, Danke! 
Frohes neues Jahr!

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sefu (7. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Trailbike. Momentan fahre ich ein günstiges Grand Canyon Hardtail (29er). Eigentlich war mein Plan irgendwann auf ein Spectral zu wechseln. Das habe ich vor ein paar Wochen bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz mal getestet und mir war es irgendwie zu schwerfällig. Sicherlich kein schlechtes Bike, aber überzeugt hat es mich nicht zu100%. Ich suche ein Bike, dass verspielter, agiler und sportlicher ist vom Fahrgefühl her. Alle Trails die ich bis ich jetzt hier in der Ecke um Hofheim gefunden habe, bin ich auch irgendwie mit dem Hardtail runter gekommen. Deshalb tendiere ich momentan eher zum Neuron in 27.5er. Das habe ich allerdings noch nicht Probe gefahren. Beim Neuron habe ich die Sorge, dass mir irgendwann der Federweg zu wenig sein könnte. Allerdings mag ich es eigentlich eher flowig auf dem Trail mit vielen Kurven. Ein Bike was alle Unebenheiten schluckt und dafür sorgt, dass ich nicht mehr auf meine Fahrlinie achten muss, wäre deshalb vielleicht sowieso nicht angebracht. Außerdem ist es im Taunus für den wenig trainierten Gelegenheitsfahrer auch relativ steil. Da soll das Bike auch gut bergan gehen. Da ich bei einer Ausfahrt dann doch nicht mehr als 50% auf dem Trail verbringe und der Großteil eher bergan geht, tendiere ich zum Neuron.
Mir würde es helfen, wenn ihr mal beschreiben könntet was ihr für Trails mit dem Neuron/Nerve fahrt und ein Feedback hättet was sich für Trails mit dem Bike noch gut fahren lassen.

Im Moment würde ich zum Neuron AL 9.0 tendieren. Ist das sein Geld wert? Die Gründe wären die bessere Fox 34er Gabel mit Steckachse (das haben die günstigeren Varianten nicht), die besseren Laufräder und die Sattelstütze. Allerdings ist das sehr viel Geld für ein Bike und vielleicht reicht auch eine günstigere Variante. Die gute Gabel und die Sattelstütze wären aber bestimmt wichtig damit man auch Spaß auf dem Trail hat.

Ich bin 1.74 mit 83er Schrittlänge. Das ist laut der Canyon HP gerade so Größe M. Würdet ihr eher so S oder M tendieren?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (7. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Nerve AL 8.0 aus 2015. Nachgerüstet habe ich eine verstellbare Sattelstütze(bringt einfach viel Sicherheit in kniffligen Abschnitten) und vorne einen potenteren Reifen, Maxxis Minion DHR II 2,3. Ein Spectral zum Vergleich habe ich zwar noch nicht gefahren. Allerdings kann ich sagen, das man es mit dem Nerve/Neuron schon ganz schön fliegen lassen kann, auch über verblockte Passagen. Ich bin  ca. 15 Jahre nur Hardtail gefahren. Wenn du auf ein Fully umsteigst, wirst du merken, das du es zum Beispiel über Steine einfach laufen lassen kannst, auch mit 120 mm Federweg. Berghoch geht das Rad auch sehr gut, da ist der Fahrer das Limit.
Zur Größe kann ich nicht direkt etwas sagen. Bin 181/89 cm und fahre L, kleiner sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## Chainzuck (8. Januar 2017)

Wie gesagt mit den Neuron geht auch schon einiges bergab. Es erfordert bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, dann aber eine versierte Hand.
Modifikationen wie Reifen,Teleskopstutze, kurzer Vorbau etc holen noch einiges raus. Ich fahr damit Mittelgebirge (Sauerland) und es gibt hier keine trails,wo ich mir mehr Federweg wünschen würde.
Im Taunus war ich mittlerweile auch paar mal, da gibt es wenn man sich auskennt auch richtig harte strecken, wo ich lieber mein Enduro nehme. Da ist das nerve an der Grenze, wenn man es laufen lässt.
Ich find die Plattform mittlerweile etwas in die Jahre gekommen...vlt aktualisiert Canyon den Rahmen ja bald. Der Lenkwinkel könnte schon 1,5 grad flacher sein.
Von der Größe her brauchst du unbedingt mindestens M!!!
S steht völlig ausser Frage. Canyon will einem immer zu kleine Räder verkaufen.
Ich fahr mit 179cm L. Das Rad ist echt nicht sehr groß.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sepp90 (8. Januar 2017)

Wie die beiden anderen schon geschrieben haben, das Nerve/Neuron macht bergab/im Trail schon sehr viel mit. Ich habe hier mehr oder weniger den Westerwald, die Eifel, den Hunsrück und den Taunus fast vor der Haustüre und habe bisher nichts gehabt was das Rad nicht mitgemacht hätte, wenn war ich im Trail der limitierende Faktor. Auch letztes Jahr in den Alpen hat das Nerve eine gute Figur gemacht, dieses Jahr geht es z.B. in die Vogesen rund um Colmar.
Bergauf geht es m.M.n. für ein Fully auch sehr gut, ist natürlich nicht mit einem Race-Hardtail zu vergleichen aber das ist dann auch kein fairer Vergleich. Man kann auf jedenfall schonmal den einen oder anderen Hardtailfahrer ärgern 
Ich fahre ein Al9.0 aus 2015 welches schon die absenkbare Stütze hatte, würde ich dir auch auf jedenfall empfehlen nachzurüsten falls nicht schon montiert. Ebenso habe ich wie Readchenfahrer schon geschrieben hat andere Reifen montiert, aber da hat ja jeder so seine vorlieben.
Bei der Größe würde ich dir ebenfalls Größe M empfehlen. Ich bin 170cm und habe eine SL von 80cm und fahre eines in Größe S, da bin ich an der oberen Grenze bzw. andersum wäre ich bei M an der unteren Grenze. Da ich aber generell eher zum kleineren Rahmen tendiere und mich bei der Probefahrt auch darauf wohler gefühlt habe passt das bei mir schon, wobei es z.B. bei Spitzkehren schon eng wird. Da du ja nochmal einige cm größer bist dann aber auf jedenfall Größe M.


----------



## sefu (8. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Das bestärkt mich schonmal sehr darin, dass das Neuron wahrscheinlich komplett ausreichend sein wird als Trailbike. Hier im Forum bekommt man auf den Eindruck dass das Spectral viel beliebter ist und die meisten Fullies mit mehr Federweg fahren.
Auch die Leute mit denen ich hier im Taunus spreche sind so gut wie alle mit Endurobikes unterwegs (150mm und mehr).

Zu welcher Ausstattungsvariante würden ihr denn mindestens raten? Hatte ja das Al 9.0 ins Auge gefasst, aber das ist wirklich schon ein Haufen Geld für mich.
Meine Frau ist 1.68 groß, für sie wäre dann wahrscheinlich die S genau passend.

Seid ihr beim Reifentausch auf breitere Varianten gewechselt als 2.2?
Mich wundert es etwas dass die 27.5er Neurons 2.2er Reifen und die 29er 2.4er Reifen haben.

@Chainzuck: Welche Auswirkung würde die von dir gewünschte Änderung des Lenkwinkels haben?


----------



## Sepp90 (9. Januar 2017)

Mir kommt es so vor dass der Trend zu immer mehr Federweg geht, sicher ist das komfortabler und hat andere Vorteile, aber ich bin der Meinung man sollte letzten Endes einfach schauen was man mit dem Bike machen möchte und vor allem worauf man sich wohler fühlt.
Das Spectral bist du ja nun schon bei Canyon Probe gefahren, wenn möglich würde ich das mit dem Neuron auch noch machen, dann kannst du dir selber am besten ein Bild von den Unterschieden machen.

Wenn man das AL9.0 von der Ausstattung mit den anderen Varianten vergleicht bekommt man hier schon ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Bike.
Das AL8.0 ist zwar 600€ günstiger, aber wenn du noch eine Reverb o.ä. nachrüsten möchtest, ggf. breitere Felgen holst und die Deore Bremsen tauschst, nur um mal 2 weiter Unterschiede aufzuführen, dann ist der Preisaufschlag zum 9.0 schon sinnvoll. Du musst halt entscheiden ob und was du brauchst bzw. möchtest.

Bei den 30mm Felgen des AL9.0 kannst du auch ohne Bedenken breitere Reifen aufziehen, warum Canyon hier entgegen der anderen Modelle mit schmaleren Felgen "nur" 2.2er montiert werden wahrscheinlich nur sie selber wissen, wobei 2.2er an sich jetzt nicht schlechter sind. Es kommt wie immer auf den Einsatzzweck an und die eigene Gewichtung von Eigenschaften wie Gewicht, Rollwiderstand, Grip...
Ende 2015 bin ich noch mit den Serien Mountain King 2.2 gefahren, habe dann aber 2016 vorne auf einen Trail King 2.2 gewechselt, da ich vorne lieber einen runderen Reifen, also mit Übergangsstollen, fahre. Entgegen der MK fällt dieser allerdings sehr groß aus, MK ca. 53mm und TK 58mm auf meinen 22,5mm Felgen.
Für 2017 bin ich nun auf Maxxis DHR2 2.3 MaxxTerra und Forekaster 2.35 Dual gewechselt. Nominell zwar breiter aber in der Realität sieht das etwas anders aus, beide Reifen haben ungefähr 55-56mm breite, also hinten etwas breiter, vorne sogar schmaler als der 2.2 TK. Volumenwunder sind die beiden Maxxis auf jeden Fall nicht.
Aber mit dem Thema Reifen kann man und wurden hier bzw. im Laufrad-Unterforum auch schon ohne Ende Seiten gefüllt, wie schon geschrieben hat da ja jeder so seine Vorlieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (15. Januar 2017)

…


----------



## sefu (16. Januar 2017)

Interessante Beobachtung mit der Anzahl der Neurons im Outlet. 
Ist die Geometrie vom Rahmen denn noch aktuell oder ist damit zu rechnen, dass es zur nächsten Saison ein Update gibt?
Was ist eigentlich eine Boostgabel? Da werde ich auch bei Google nicht richtig fündig.
Auch der Vergleich zwischen der Fox Rhythm und der 34er Fox Float Performance würde mich interessieren. Ist das eine spürbare bzw. lohnenswerte Verbesserung?

Ist es grundsätzlich möglich beim Neuron nachträglich auch mehr Federweg nachzurüsten? Habe zum Beispiel in einem Video gesehen, dass 34er Fox Gabeln von 120 auf 140mm verlängert werden können. Ist das sinnvoll oder mit der Geometrie des Neurons nicht vereinbar?


----------



## vicangp (15. Februar 2017)

Moin Leute,

kann mir einer von euch Nervefahrern mit einem Monarchdämpfer sagen, welchen Tune dieser standard mäßig hat?


----------



## Frodijak (23. Februar 2017)

…


----------

